# مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

تم نسخ جميع مشاركات الدكتور جمعة داوود في هذا الموضوع ، إلى موضوع مستقل مثبت للحفاظ على ترتيب الموسوعة ..

يمكن إدراج المشاركات و التعليقات هنا .

و يمكن الإطلاع على جميع مشاركات الدكتور جمعة داوود مجمعة في الموضوع المثبت مع التحية .

المشرف

----------------------------------------------

بفضل منالله و توفيقه سبحانه و تعالي قام أحد الإخوة بإنشاء مكتبة رقمية علي موقع Windows Sky Drive المجاني والذي يتيح مساحة 5 جيجابايت مجانا لكل مستخدم. ندعو جميعالأعضاء لإتباع نفس الطريق وإنشاء مكتبات رقمية للجميع لنشر المعرفة و التقنياتالجديدة بين شباب الأمة العربية و الإسلامية. تتعدد محتويات المكتبة الجديدة بينعلوم الهندسة المساحية و الجيوديسيا و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عنبعد.
نرجو منكم جميعا أن تدعو لمؤسس هذه المكتبة أن يغفر الله له ولوالديه
_____________________________________________________________

تتكون المكتبة - أو الموقع - من 6 أقسام حتي الآن:
1- المواد أو الكتب باللغة العربية وتشمل:
شروحات باللغة العربية لنظم المعلوماتالجغرافية
مجلات علمية عربية
مقررات المساحة للمعاهد الفنية لمؤسسة التعليمالفني و التدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية
مقررات المساحة للكلياتالتقنية لمؤسسة التعليم الفني و التدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials​

2- رسائل ماجستير و دكتوراه حديثة (معظمها باللغة الانجليزية) في جميع أفرع الهندسةالمساحية GPS, GIS, RS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying
3- أفلام و ملفات تدريبية عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio

4- مجلد المواصفات المساحية Standards in Surveying:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying​
5- مجد الشروحات الانجليزية Geodesy and GPS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS​ 
6- مقررات عربية من قسمي المدني و العمارة بالكليات التقنية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Civil%20Materials​ 
____________________________________________________________ 
ملحوظة: عند فتح صفحة أي ملف أضغط علي أيقونة تحميل Download وعندما تظهر الشاشة التالية لا تختار فتح Open لكن أختر حفظ Save​_____________________________________________________________

ومحتويات كل جزء من المكتبة بالتفصيل موجودة في منتديالهندسة المساحية في الرابط
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167.htm#267


لاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

1- مجلد : Arabic Surveying Materials :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials​

1-1 مقررات الكليات التقنية:
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مقرر الكليات التقنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20College.pdf​

النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع – مقرر الكليات التقنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20College.pdf​

الاستشعار عن بعد – مقرر الكليات التقنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/RS%20College.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%202%20sur212.pdf​

المساحة الأرضية 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Plane%20Surv%201%20Intro%20sur101.pdf​

المساحة الأرضية 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Plane%20Surv%202%20Level_Sec%20sur104.pdf​

المساحة الجيوديسية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodetic%20Survey%20sur211.pdf​


المساحة الأرضية 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Plane%20Surv%203%20sur209.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%201%20sur106.pdf​

الحساب المساحي 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Caculation%202%20sur107.pdf​

الحساب المساحي 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Calculation%201%20sur103.pdf​

الرسم المساحي 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Drawing%202%20sur105.pdf​

الرسم المساحي 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Drawing%203%20sur208.pdf​

المساحة للهندسة المدنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surveying%20for%20Civil%20College.pdf​

الرياضيات:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Mathematics%202%20math171.pdf​


1-2 مقررات المعاهد الفنية:

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مقرر المعاهد الفنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20Institute.pdf​

النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع – مقرر المعاهد الفنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf​

الاستشعار عن بعد – مقرر المعاهد الفنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf​

الرفع التفصيلي العملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Cadastral%20Survey%20ssv2-4.pdf​

المساحة الجيوديسية الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodetic%20Survey%20ssv2-6.pdf​

أعمال الميزانيات – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Levelling%20ssv5.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%201%20ssv2-8.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية الرقمية – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%202.pdf​

التوقيع المساحي – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Setting%20out%201%20ssv2-1.pdf​

التوقيع المساحي – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Setting%20out%202%20Curves.pdf​

الحساب المساحي – الصف 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Calculation%201%20ssv1.pdf​

الحساب المساحي – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Calculation%202%20ssv2-2.pdf​

الرسم المساحي – عملي الصف 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Drawing%201%20ssv2.pdf​

الرسم المساحي – عملي الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Drawing%202%20ssv2-3.pdf​

المدخل إلي المساحة – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Intro%20ssv3.pdf​


الرفع الطبوغرافي – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Topographic%20Survey%20ssv2-5.pdf​

المضلعات – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Traverse%20Practic%20ssv2-7.pdf​


1-3 مقررات المساحة لقسم المدني بالمعاهد الفنية:

رسم و قراءة المخططات – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Civil%20Drawing%201%20Sec_Contour.pdf​

قراءة و رسم المخططات – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Civil%20Drawing%202%20Pips_Tanks.pdf​

تطبيقات مدنية بالحاسب الآلي – أوتوكاد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/PC%20Civil%20Application%20AutoCAD.pdf​

حساب و حصر الكميات – الصف 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantities%201.pdf​

حساب و حصر الكميات – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantities%202.pdf​

حساب و حصر الكميات – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantities%203.pdf​
المساحة العملية – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Prac_Survey_1%20for%20civil.pdf​

المساحة العملية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Prac_Survey_2%20for%20civil.pdf​

حساب كميات بالحاسب الآلي – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantitities%20PC%201%20Excel.pdf​

حساب كميات بالحاسب الآلي – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantitities%20PC%202%20Excel.pdf​


1-4 شروحات GIS عربية:

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية من البداية – م. أحمد الشمري:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20FROM%20START%20A_Shamry.pdf​

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – الجزء 1 – د. وسام الدين محمد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20Dr_Wesam.pdf​

الدليل العربي لبرنامج جوجل ايرث:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Google%20Earth%20Ar.pdf​

الدليل العربي لتعلم برنامج ArcMap – د. جمعة محمد داود:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcMap%20Tutorial_Ar%20Gomaa%20Dawod.pdf​
1-5 مجلات علمية عربية:

مجلة نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العدد 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20Club%20Magazine_1.pdf​

مجلة جمعية المساحة المصرية – العدد 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d9%85%d8%ac%d9%84%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ad%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%b1%d9%8a%d8%a9%201.pdf​

مجلة جمعية المساحة المصرية – العدد 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d9%85%d8%ac%d9%84%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ad%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%b1%d9%8a%d8%a9%202.pdf​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

3- مجلد الفيديو و التعليم GIS Training Vedio:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio​​
3-1 ملفات فيديو للدكتور جمعة داود:

Rectify an photo:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/1%20Rectify.wmv​​
Create a shape file:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/2%20Create%20ShapFiles.wmv​​
Digitizing polygons:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/3%20Digitize%20Polygons.wmv​​

3-2 ملفات فيديو للأستاذ رمضان الشافعي:


Build Layers:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Build%20Layers.wmv​​
Change Detection:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Change%20_dediction.exe​​
Create Shape File:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Create%20Shap%20File.wmv​​
Digitizing:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/digitizing.exe​​
Map Properties:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Map%20Properties.wmv​​
Select by location:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/select%20by%20location.avi​​




3-3 عروض باوربوينت:

ما هي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – علاء جودة النادي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/%d9%85%d8%a7%20%d9%87%d9%89%20%d9%86%d8%b8%d9%85%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b9%d9%84%d9%88%d9%85%d8%a7%d8%aa%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ac%d8%ba%d8%b1%d8%a7%d9%81%d9%8a%d8%a9.ppsx​​
قواعد البيانات – د. محمد محمود طه:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/%d8%b1%d8%a7%d8%a8%d8%b9%d8%a7-%d9%82%d9%88%d8%a7%d8%b9%d8%af%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a8%d9%8a%d8%a7%d9%86%d8%a7%d8%aa.pps​​
التحليل المكاني:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d8%ad%d9%84%d9%8a%d9%84%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%83%d8%a7%d9%86%d9%8a.ppt​​
التركيب البنائي – الطبولوجي – د. علي الغامدي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Topology%20Ar.ppt​​
الترميز في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – د. ماجدة شكري:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Symbology.pps​​
تعلم الاوتوكاد – ملف عربي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Learn%20Autocad%20Arabic.pdf​​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

4- مجلد المواصفات المساحية Standards in Surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying​​

4-1 Standards in Geodesy


Australia ICSM Geodetic Standards v.1.6 2004:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australia%20ICSM%20Geodetic%20Standards%20V1-6%202004.pdf

Australian Standards on Control Survey 2000:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australian%20Standards%20of%20Control%20Survey%202000.pdf

Canada Guidlines for RTK_GPS Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Canada%20Guidelines_for_rtk_gps_surveys.pdf

Canada Positioning Standards 1996:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Canada_Positioning%20Standards%201996.pdf

New Zealand Geodetic Network Design Specifications 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Geod_Net%20Design%20Spec%202002.pdf

New Zealand Geodetic Survey Standards 2003:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Geodetic%20Survey%20Standards%202003.pdf

New Zealand Physical Network Design Specifications 2003:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Phys_Net%20Design%20Spec%202003.pdf

New Zealand Specifications of First-order Levelling GPS 2003: 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20secification%20of%20First_order%20GPS%202003.pdf

US California Geodetic Network GPS Specifications 1996:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20California%20Horizontal%20Geodetic%20Net%20Specifications%201994.pdf

US FGCC Geodetic Survey Standards 1984:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20FGCC%20Geodetic%20Survey%201984.pdf

US FGCC GPS Standards 1989:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20FGCC%20GPS%20Standards%201989.pdf

US FGCC Levelling Specifications 1995:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20FGCC%20Levelling%201995.pdf

US Geospatial Positioning Standards 1998:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20Geospatial%20Positioning%20Standards%201998.pdf

US North Carolina GPS Standards 2006:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20North%20Calorina%20GPS%20Standards%202006.pdf

USA Army Geodetic Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Geod_Surveys%202002.pdf

USA Army Topographic Surveys 1994:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Topo%20Surveys%201994.pdf


US Army Cadastral GPS Standards 2001:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Cadastral%20GPS%20Survey%20Standards%202001.pdf

USA Highway Dept. Standards for GPS 2005:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Highway%20Dept%20Standards%20GPS%202005.pdf


4-2- Map Specifications

Global map specifications 2005
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Global%20Map%20Specifications%202005.pdf


USGS Cadastral map standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Cadastral%20Map%20Standards%202003.pdf

USGS Orthophoto standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20OrthoPhoto%20Standards.pdf

USA Geological map standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Geologic%20Map%20Standards%202006.pdf

USGS Map accuracy standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Map%20Accuracy%20Standards.pdf


USGS DTM standards:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20DTM%20Standards.pdf

USGS Map standards overview
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Map%20Standards%20Overview.pdf

USGS Topographic map symbols overview
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Topographic%20Map%20Symbols%20Overview.pdf


4-3 Other standards:

Australia Specifications on MSL monitoring systems
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australia%20Spec%20on%20MSL%20moitoring%20systems.pdf

Australia Specifications on tide gauge stations
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australia%20Spec%20on%20tide%20guage%20stations.pdf

NZ Hydrographic standards 2001
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Hydro_Stand%20New%20Zeland%202001.pdf

USA Hydrographic standards 2007
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20Hydrographic%20Specs_2007.pdf

USA Army Photogrammetric standards 2002​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Photog_Standards%202002.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

​5- مجلد الشروحات الانجليزية Geodesy and GPS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS

Canadian GPS Guide:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Canada_GPS_Guide.pdf

نظام التموضع العالمي
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/%d9%86%d8%b8%d8%a7%d9%85%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d9%85%d9%88%d8%b6%d8%b9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%b9%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%8a%20GPS.pdf

GPS by USA Army Engineers 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20by%20US%20Army%20Engineers%202003.pdf

WGS84 Final Definition 200
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/WGS84%20Final%20Defintion%202000.pdf

USA Army Engineers on Structural Deformation Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/USA%20Army%20Structural%20Deformation%20Surveying%202002.pdf
USA Army Engineers on Geodetic and Topographic Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/USA%20Army%20Topo_Geodetic%20Surveys%202001.pdf​​
USA Army Engineers on Topographic Surveys 2001:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/USA%20Army%20Topographic%20Surveys%202001.pdf

DMA: Geodesy for the layman 1983:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/DMA%20Geodesy%20for%20Layman%20Tutorial%201983.pdf

Canada: Fundamentals of remote sensing
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Remot%20Sensing%20Fundamentals.pdf

Dana Tutorial on Coordinate Systems:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dana%20Tutorial%20on%20Coordinate%20Systems.pdf

Dana Tutorial on Map Projection:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dana%20Tutorial%20on%20Map%20Projection.pdf

Dana Tutorial on Geodetic Datums:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dana%20Tutorial%20on%20Geodetic%20Datums.pdf​


----------



## عبدالبارى (8 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع رائع و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعة ونورة ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأرجو من إدارة الملتقى تثبيت هذا الموضوع لكى يتم الإستفادة منه أكثر وشكرا لإدارة المنتدى 
عندى سؤالين يا دكتور جمعة بارك الله فيك
1- كيفية حساب 7 Transformation parameters from WGS84 to Helmert
2- كيفية حساب scale factor
وأنا عندى برامج لتحويل ولكن كيف أعرف دقة هذه البرامج ؟ وهذه البرامج غير معروف فيهم قيم Transformation parameters 
ومن أمثلة هذه البرامج The Geographic Calculator ( Geocalc) 
وشكرا كثيراً يا دكتور جمعة 
وبارك الله فيك
وفى تقدم مستمر فى جميع المنتديات إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا أخي عبد الباري وجميع الاخوة علي كلماتهم الرقيقة ، أما عن استفساراتك:

يتم حساب معاملات التحويل Transformation Parameters السبعة بين أي مرجعين جيوديسين (مثلا من WGS84 الي Helemert 1906) بمعادلات رياضية ستجدها مشروحة في أي كتاب جيوديسيا. وفي كتاب د. هيثم حموي عن جيوديسيا الاقمار الصناعية - وهو باللغة العربية - ستجد شرح كامل عن هذه العملية ، وهذا الكتاب موجود في المكتبة الرقمية المشار اليها


أما دقة حساب معاملات التحويل: اذا أردنا اختبار دقة مجموعة من عناصر التحويل (سواء التي قمنا نحن بحسابها أو حصلنا عليها من أحد المصادر) فبجب أن يكون لدينا مجموعة من النقاط المعلوم احداثياتها بدقة في كلا المرجعين ، ثم نقوم بالتحويل باستخدام العناصر المحسوبة من النظام الاول الي النظام الثاني ثم نقارن هذه الاحداثيات بالاحداثيات المعلومة لدينا أصلا لهذه النقاط وهي مانسميها Check Points أو نقاط التحقيق...... فمثلا لو لدينا 3 نقاط تحقيق معلوم احداثياتهم WGS84 واحداثياتهم Helmert فأننا نستخدم أحد البرامج ونعطيه input عناصر التحويل + احداثيات هذه النقاط WGS84 ونجعل البرنامج يحسب لنا احداثيات Helmert لهذه النقاط ثم نقارن هذه الاحداثيات بالاحداثيات الاصلية المعلومة مسبقا لدينا والفرق بين كلا الاحداثيين هو في واقع الامر مؤشر عن دقة عناصر التحويل ذاتها

أما عن البرامج المتاحة مثل Geodetic Calcualator فأعتقد أنها جميعها جيدة ، لان عملية تحويل الاحداثيات هي مجرد تطبيق لمعادلات رياضية بسيطة لحد ما و يمكن لاي مستخدم لديه خبرة بأحدي لغات البرمجة أن يقوم باعداد برنامج مماثل ....... النقطة الاساسية و الخطيرة جدا في هذا الموضوع أن حساب عناصر التحويل يعتمد أساسا علي دقة الاحداثيات المعلومة للنقاط الاساسية لانها هي مدخلات input البرنامج وعليها ستعتمد دقة output وهي عناصر التحويل ، ولذلك تجد أكثر من مجموعة من عناصر التحويل منشورة لنفس البلد أو المنطقة لان كل مجموعة تم حسابها باستخدام نقاط أساسية مختلفة في عددها و جودتها عن النقاط المستخدمة في المجموعات الاخري.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 أبريل 2008)

_تم اضافة المجلد رقم 7 لمحتويات المكتبة والذي يضم بحوث علمية باللغة العربية _
_http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers_

_ويحتوي حتي الان الملفات التالية:_




استخلاص المعلومات الهيدرولوجية اللازمة لتصميم السدود بطريقة الية: مراجعة للتقنيات الحديثة ، فهد سالم الاحمدي

تطبيقات تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و الأساليب الجيوديسية المتطورة في دراسة موفومترية الوديان الجافة – مشاعل محمد ال سعود

استخدام الاستشعار عن بعد ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية في دراسة جيومورفولوجية جنوب شرق سيناء – ابراهيم محمد علي بدوي

استخدام تقنيات الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تقدير المساحة و كثافة مشاجر الغابات الاصطناعية في مدينة الموصل – عاعد ذنون الحمامي و علي عبد عباس العزاوي

التوسع الزراعي علي ترعة السلام غربي قناة السويس في الفترة 1984-2001 باستخدام نظم الاستشعار عن بعد – عبد الفتاح صديق

الاسلوب الجغرافي التطبيقي في التخطيط الحضري – عبد الله سعد الخالدي

تحليل مقارن للأنماط المكانية لأداء و محددات عمل مديريات شرطة محافظات العراق – مضر خليل الكيلاني و أكرم عبد الرازق المشهداني

البيانات والمعلومات المكانية وتقنيات تحويلها الي هيئة رقمية – محمد عوض العمري

التحليل المكاني لشبكة النقل الحضري في مدينة الكويت – محمد الخزامي عزيز و عجيل تركي الظاهر

التطبيقات التعليمية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – خالد مسلم الرحيلي

التعليم الالكتروني لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ArcGIS 9.0 باستخدام تقنية الوسائل المتعددة – محمد حسين الاحمدي

التوقيع المكاني للمستوطنات العمرانية في جزيرة فيلكا بالكويت قبل القرن العشرين: دراسة تحليلية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و نظم تحديد المواقع - محمد الخزامي عزيز و عجيل تركي الظاهر

استخدام أحدث تقنيات الرصد علي الأقمار الصناعية GPS لتحديد حجم المنخفضات لمشروعات إدارة الموارد المائية – جمعة محمد داود

نظام الإحداثيات في الخرائط الطبوغرافية في المملكة العربية السعودية – أحمد أحمد مصطفي

توزيع المرافق الصحية العمومية بالمغرب حسب الجهات 

المشاهد المركبة للمناطق الحضرية باستخدام الصور الجوية و الخلاائط الرقمية كأحد أدوات رفع كفاءة التعليم المعماري – عصام محمد حسين

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في دراسة توزيع مراكز الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة – محمد عمير الجوفي

دعم صناعة القرار و التحليل المكاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – بدر الدين طه عثمان

الوعي بأهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في أعمال الدفاع المدني – فايز محمد العسيري

برنامج نظم معلومات جغرافية GIS لتقدير احتياجات مياه الري في المملكة العربية السعودية – عبد الرحمن علي العذبة و عبد الله محمد القرني و فهد محمد العرفج

مقدمة فلكية و جيوديسية لتحديد أوقات الصلاة – أحمد اسماعيل خليفة

تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في التخطيط العمراني: المعوقات و المقومات – محمد عبد العزيز عبد الحميد

تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الشركة السعودية للكهرباء – عبد الله حسين البقمي

تقويم كفاءة خدمة التعليم الابتدائي في مدينة بعقوبة باعتماد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مضر خليل العمر و صلاح عبد الحميد صالح و أزهار سلمان هادي

التوزيع الجغرافي الحالي و المثالي للمدارس الإعدادية في مدينة أربيل: دراسة مقارنة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – كامران ولي محمود

التوزيع الإقليمي للمدن في المملكة العربية السعودية سنة 1423 هـ 1993 م – عبد الله أحمد الغامدي

خرائط الكادسترو العراقية في نظام المعلومات الجغرافية – ضياء علي عبد

دور المعلومات الجغرافية في المحافظة علي الأمن الوطني – عبد العزيز ابراهيم العبيداء

علم الخرائط هم العمود الفقري لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – ناصر سلمي

مشروع التطبيق التجريبي لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية: تجربة أمانة المدينة المنورة – رضا أمين عيطة و طلعت سالم البار

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و تقنيات الاستشعار عن بعد في التنمية المتواصلة وإدارة المدن و التحكم في العمران: دراسة حالة إقليم القاهرة الكبرى – محمد مصطفي

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في رصد آثار بناء الجدار الفاصل علي شبكة النقل البري في الضفة الغربية – وسام الدين محمد عبده

تكامل نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الحكومة الالكترونية في دولة الكويت – محمد الخزامي عزيز

دور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في إنشاء خرائط خطوط التساوي الخاصة بالبيانات الكمية في المدن – سميح أحمد عودة و موسي عبودة سمحة

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في إنشاء و تمثيل بيانات نموذج الارتفاع الرقمي لنماذج مختارة من شمال العرق – علي عبد عباس و صباح حسين علي

استخدام تقنيات الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تقدير المساحة و كثافة مشاجر الغابات الاصطناعية في مدينة الموصل – عاهد ذنون الحمامي و علي عبد العزاوي

بحوث من الملتقي الوطني الثالث لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية ، 7-9 أبريل 2008 بالمملكة العربية السعودية:

تحليل نمط توزيع الحدائق العامة النموذجية في مدينة جدة باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – آمال يحيي الشيخ

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لتقييم الوضع الراهن لمواقع مدارس البنات الحكومية بمدينة مكة المكرمة – بسمة سلامة الرحيلي

الرصد المكاني لمعالم طريق الهجرة النبوية باستخدام أنظمة الرصد العالمية GPS ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية – عبد الله حسين القاضي

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بيئات الحكومة الالكترونية في العالم العربي: رؤى و حقائق و نماذج مقترحة – عبد الله محمد القرني

توظيف نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية ذات متغيرات مورفومترية لأحواض الأودية الجافة – حنان عبد اللطيف الغيلان

دور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في رحلة الربع الخالي الاستطلاعية – عبد العزيز إبراهيم العبيداء

نبذة مختصرة عن اللجنة الوطنية السعودية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – عبد الله مشيب الشهراني و وليد أمين ملا


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 أبريل 2008)

تم اضافة الملفات التالية للمكتبة:


1-6 ملفات تعليمية عربية:

محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في المساحة – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Oman%20All.pdf

محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في الجي بي إس – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Oman%20All.pdf

كيفية استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Sokkia موديل 510/610 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/How%20to%20Use-SET510%20|0%20610---Arabic.doc

عرض باوربوينت لجهاز المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 303 – د. معن حبيب 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lieca%201200%20TS%20Ar.ppsx

فحص ومعايرة و استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 1200 – م. أحمد بن علوان عقيل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/lieca%201200%20calibrat%20AR.pdf


كتيب استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 300 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lieca_TS%20TPS300%20ar.pdf

شرح لاستخدام برنامج Surfer لرسم الخرائط الكنتورية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%207%20Ar.pdf

ملف لشرح برنامج GeoMedia – الجزء 1 – للأستاذ محمد جميل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d8%aa%d8%b9%d9%84%d9%85%20%d8%a8%d8%b1%d9%86%d8%a7%d9%85%d8%ac%20%d8%ac%d9%8a%d9%88%d9%85%d9%8a%d8%af%d9%8a%d8%a7%201.pdf

كيف تنشئ خريطة كنتورية بالاعتماد علي الجوجل ايرث و الارك جي أي إس – للأستاذ محمد جميل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Contour%20in%20Google%20ArcGIS%201.pdf

دليلك إلي البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS – الجزء 1 – للأستاذ سعيد زغلول بشير – المعهد العربي للتدريب و البحوث الإحصائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/spss-book_1.pdf

دليلك إلي البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS – الجزء 2 – للأستاذ سعيد زغلول بشير – المعهد العربي للتدريب و البحوث الإحصائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/spss-book_2.pdf

دليلك إلي البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS – الجزء 3 – للأستاذ سعيد زغلول بشير – المعهد العربي للتدريب و البحوث الإحصائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/spss-book_3.pdf

ملف باوربوينت عن: مفهوم و أنماط تغير مناسيب سطح البحار و المحيطات
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d8%aa%d8%ba%d9%8a%d8%b1%20%d9%85%d9%86%d8%b3%d9%88%d8%a8%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a8%d8%ad%d8%a7%d8%b1.ppt

المواصفات المساحية في الاردن:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%88%d8%a7%d8%b5%d9%81%d8%a7%d8%aa%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ad%d9%8a%d8%a9%20%d9%81%d9%8a%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a7%d8%b1%d8%af%d9%86.pdf


----------



## مهندس الالفية (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:


ملف باوربوينت عن: أطلس السكان للمملكة العربية السعودية لعام 1425 هـ (2004 م) من إنتاج د. أحمد جار الله الجار الله وطلابه في قسم التخطيط الحضري و الإقليمي بجامعة الملك فيصل وتم تطوير هذا الأطلس في عام 1428 هـ / 2008 م :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Saudi%20Atlas.ppt

توظيف الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في التخطيط البيئي للتنمية المتواصلة للبحيرات الساحلية – د. طارق وفيق و د. صفاء أحمد غنيم – جامعة القاهرة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS_RS%20for%20Lackes%20in%20Egypt.ppt


الدرس٢منسلسله: شرحاتفصيلياعنخطواتالتكاملبينبرامج Global Mapper , Arc GIS, and WMS  ، للأستاذعليطلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lesson%202%20Ali_Tolba%20Integeration.pdf


طرقتطبيقبعضالأساليبالإحصائيةداخلبيئةأركماب9.1 ، للأستاذ عليطلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Statistics%20in%20ArcGIS%20Ali_Tolba.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (10 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:


رسالة دكتوراه – 2007 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
Bringing GPS into harsh environment for deformation monitoring
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GPS%20Deformation%20PhD%202007.pdf

رسالة دكتوراه – 2007 – جامعة أوهايو – أمريكا – وعنوانها
Moving base INS/GPS vector gravimetry on a land vehicle
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/INS_GPS%20Gravimetry%20PhD%202007.pdf

رسالة ماجستير – 2006 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
A methodology for raster to vector conversion pf color scanned maps
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/R2V%20Scannned%20Maps%20MSC%202006.pdf


رسالة دكتوراه – 2006 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
Robustness analysis of geodetic networks
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Roubst%20Geo_Networks%20PhD%202006.pdf


رسالة بكالوريوس – 2007 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
A comparison of local and wide area GNSS differential corrections disseminated using the network transport of RTCM via internet protocol
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/RTCM%20GNSS%20Diff_Correction%20BSC%202007.pdf

رسالة ماجستير – 2007 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
An empirical usability evaluation of a web-based public participation GIS and discussion forum
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Web-Based%20GIS%20MSC%202007.pdf


تقرير علمي – جامعة أوهايو – أمريكا – يناير 2008 – بعنوان:
Ellipsoidal wavelet representation of the gravity field
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ellipsoidal%20Gravity%20OSU%202008.pdf

تقرير علمي – جامعة شرق لندن – 2002 – بعنوان:
Geodetic Appreciation
مكون من 212 صفحة ويحتوي أساسيات علم الجيوديسيا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Basics%20Geodesy%20Report%202002.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية (باللغة العربية) لمحتويات المكتبة:

كتاب د.م. / هيثم حموي عن: مدخل إلي جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية ونظام التوضع العالمي GPS – كتاب رائع باللغة العربية مكون من 138 صفحة بتاريخ 1997 (الكتاب موجود في موقع المؤلف علي الانترنت: http://members.chello.at/hamoui/ ):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Hamaoy%2097.pdf

استخدام برامج جلوبر مابر و أرك جي أي أس في حساب المساحة المعرضة للغرق مع ارتفاع منسوب المياه - للأستاذ علي طلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Global%20Mapper%20in%20MSL%20Rise%20By%20Ali%20Tolba.pdf

خطوات إسقاط خريطة طبوغرافيه علي برنامج جلوبر مابر ثم تحويلها وإسقاطها علي جوجل ايرث - للأستاذ علي طلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Project%20a%20map%20on%20Google%20Earth%20Ali_Tolba.pdf

الإزاحة في صور برنامج جوجل ايرث : تجارب عملية لأعضاء نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Precision%20of%20Google%20Earth%20Images.pdf


تم إضافة الملفات التالية من جامعة هارفارد (باللغة الانجليزية) لمحتويات المكتبة:

الإرجاع الجغرافي للصور في برنامج أرك ماب:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Harvard%20Georeferencing_in_ArcGIS.pdf

استيراد مضلعات مرسومة في برنامج جوجل ايرث إلي برنامج أرك ماب:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Harvard%20Import%20Data%20From%20Google%20Earth%204.pdf


استيراد جدول إحداثيات (خط طول و دائرة عرض) إلي برنامج أرك ماب و تحويلها إلي طبقة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Harvard%20Table_with_lat_lon_to_Shapefile.pdf


___________________ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-15.htm#318


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

مذكرات تعليمية قديمة بعض الشئ (باللغة العربية) قمت بإعطائها لطلبة شعبة المساحة بالمعهد الفني الصناعي للري و الصرف و المساحة بالجيزة – مصر – في عام 1999 م:

1- الجيوديسيا والمثلثات:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodesy%20Triangles%201999.pdf

2- الحاسبات الآلية 2: البرمجة بلغة الباسيك:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Programming%20in%20BASIC%201999.pdf

3- الحساب المساحي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Computation%201999.pdf

_____________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-15.htm#347


----------



## بادي الاول (21 يونيو 2008)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك يا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكن اسأل الله ان يجازيك بالخير ويديم عليك نعمته


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يادكتور جمعة علي هذا المجهود


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 يونيو 2008)

:31:سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم:31:

:13::13:الله يجزيك الجنه يا د جمعه:13::13:


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية (باللغة الانجليزية) لمحتويات المكتبة:

رسالة ماجستير – جامعة جافل – السويد – 2008 بعنوان: مسارات خطوط أتوبيسات المدارس باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
School bus routing and scheduling using GIS​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/School_Bus%20by%20GIS%20MSC2008.pdf

رسالة ماجستير – معهد لينكوبينج للتكنولوجيا – السويد – 2007 بعنوان: الخرائط المعتمدة علي الانترنت:
Web-Based Mapping
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Web_Based%20Mapping%20MSC2007.pdf

رسالة دكتوراه – المعهد الملكي للتكنولوجيا – السويد – 2008 بعنوان: نموذج كامل لمراقبة الإزاحة بناء علي أرصاد الجي بي إس غير المعالجة فرقيا:
A Complete Model for Displacement Monitoring Based on Undifferenced GPS Observations 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GPS4%20displacement%20monitor%20PhD%202008.pdf


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع وجبار ماقصرتوا وشاكرين لكم جهودكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

العلم في القرن الواحد العشرين – أ.د. مضر خليل الكيلاني – جامعة ديالي – العراق:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Sciences%20in%2021%20century%20Dr_Muthar.pdf

الكتابة العلمية و سبل تقويمها - – أ.د. مضر خليل الكيلاني – جامعة ديالي – العراق:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Scientific%20Writing%20Dr_Muthar.pdf

دروس بسيطة في برنامج القلوبال مابر Global Mapper وخاصة لمستخدمي صور و خرائط القوقل ايرث Google Earth ومستخدمي أجهزة GPS المحمولة يدويا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Global%20Mapper%20Lessons.pdf

_______________________________________________

ملف تدريبي عربي لبرنامج صندوق الأدوات Arc ToolBox أحد مكونات برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الشهير Arc GIS :


هو محاولة مجانية – غير ربحية - للترجمة إلي اللغة العربية للملف الأصلي المسمي“Using Arc ToolBox Tutorial.pdf” و الذي يأتي ضمن مجموعة الملفات التدريبية لبرامج Arc GIS 9.1 التي تنتجها مؤسسة ESRI الأمريكية. 

هذه هي المرة الثانية التي أقوم بترجمة أحد هذه الملفات التدريبية بعد أن أعانني الله عز وجل أن أتم التجربة السابقة لترجمة ملف الدليل التدريبي لبرنامج الارك ماب “Using Arc MAP Tutorial.pdf” من مجموعة الملفات التدريبية لمؤسسة ESRI وهو المتاح في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcMap%20Tutorial_Ar%20Gomaa%20Dawod.pdf

الرابط في المكتبة المساحية الرقمية:​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcToolBox%20Arabic%20Gomaa_Dawod.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

بحوث باللغة العربية من مطبوعات الجمعية الجغرافية الكويتية:

استعراض أشكال سطح الأرض بطريقة شمالية الاتجاه: طريقة تجريبية مقترحة – د. علي بن معاضة الغامدي – يوليو 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Earth%20Figures%202007.pdf

تمثيل مكونات الظاهرة الجغرافية بمثلثات مقسمة بطريقة قاعدية: أسلوب خرائطي مقترح مع دراسة مقارنة بخرائط المثلثات المقسمة أفقيا – د. ناصر بن محمد سلمي – يناير 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Geo_Feature%20Components%202003.pdf

تطبيقات تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و الأساليب الجيوديسية المتطورة في دراسة مورفومترية الوديان الجافة – د. مشاعل بنت محمد آل سعود – يونيه 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/RS%20in%20Morformotery%202002.pdf

التعريف بماهية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و مناحيها الوظيفية وتقصي آثارها في الفكر الجغرافي الإسلامي – د. محمد عبد الجواد محمد علي – فبراير 2000 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20in%20Islamic%20Litrature%202000.pdf

دور الاستشعار عن بعد في تنمية المياه الجوفية – د. محمد عبد الله الصالح – نوفمبر 1997 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/RS%20Under%20Ground%201997.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 يوليو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

عرض باوربوينت باللغة العربية – مكون من 51 شريحة – عن مكونات و تطبيقات و استخدامات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Introduction%20Arabic.ppt


ملف يحتوي دروس أولية – باللغة العربية – في البرمجة وتطبيقاتها في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. والدروس من نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية www.gisclum.net وتشمل:

أولا: درس للأستاذ / ياسر نور الدين : برمجية في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية باستخدام برنامج فيجوال بيسك مع أداة ماب أوبجكت من شركة إيزري. 
ثانيا: درسان للأستاذ/ فهد المطلق: في تصميم واجهة برمجية تتفاعل مع خرائط نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.
 http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/VBASIC%20and%20ArcGIS%20Lessons.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم: كل ماعليك هو الضغط علي الرابط المطلوب تحميله فتظهر لك صفحة بها أيقونة Download في أقصي يسار الشاشة (ملف مرفقات 1) فاذا ضغطت عليها ستظهر لك شاشة التحميل وفيها يجب اختيار الامر Save ولا تختار الامر Open (ملف مرفقات 2) .... هذا هو كل شئ والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مليون شكر على هذه المكتبة القيمة


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 أكتوبر 2008)

تم إعداد هذا الملف ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز و جل و يضم شرحا مبسطا لبعض أدوات التحليل في برنامج Arc ToolBox وهو أحد مكونات البرنامج الشهير Arc GIS لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية من إنتاج شركة ايزري الأمريكية. والهدف الأساسي لإعداد هذا الملف هو تقديم شرح مبسط باللغة العربية لطلابي في جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة (ولجميع الطلاب العرب) علما بأن أي أداة من هذه الأدوات تظهر قائمة مساعدة Help باللغة الانجليزية (في يمين الشاشة) لشرح الأداة والعناصر المطلوبة لتنفيذها.

الملف الحالي – وهو الجزء الأول في هذه التجربة – يضم شرحا لعشرة أدوات وهي:
1. أداة حساب المساحات Calculate Areas 
2. أداة حساب معامل الجار الأقرب Average Nearest Neighbor 
3. أداة تحديد المسقط Define Projection 
4. أداة تغيير المسقط Project 
5. أداة تصدير ملف لبرنامج الأوتوكاد Export to CAD 
6. أداه نسخ (أو تحويل) جدول إلي قاعدة بيانات Table to dBASE 
7. أداة الحرم (أو الحزام) المكاني Buffer 
8.أداة حساب حجم سطح Surface Volume 
9. أداة إنشاء خطوط كنتور Contour 
10. أداة المركز المتوسط Mean Center 

أدعو الله سبحانه و تعالي أن يعينني علي أكمال هذه السلسلة وغيرها من الترجمات العربية التي قمت بإعدادها لبرنامج Arc GIS. وأدعو كل مستفيد من هذه الملفات أن يدعو الله عز و جل أن يغفر لي و لوالدي.

الرابط من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ArcToolBox_Ar_1.pdf

_____________________________ 
من ترجماتي السابقة:
دليل استخدام برنامج Arc Map 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcMap%20Tutorial_Ar%20Gomaa%20Dawod.pdf​دليل استخدام برنامج ArcToolBox 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcToolBox%20Arabic%20Gomaa_Dawod.pdf


----------



## مريم محمد علي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أستادنا الفاضل .جمعة داود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
موضوع رائع ومشاركة قيمة جازاك الله عنا كل خير
ربنا يكثر من أمثالك ممن يقدون العلم و يعملون من اجل نشره و رفع مكانة الأمة العربية الإسلامية 
جعلك الله و أمثال دخرا لها رفعها بكم، وإن شاء الله على دربكم سائرون نسأل الله لكم ولنا التوفيق و السداد ياارب


----------



## اسير القدر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم بصراحة انتاج فوق العادة من المنتدى


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## مازن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع قيم والله يعطيك العافية وانا رح استفيد كثير من هذا الموضوع الله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف 116 صفحة باللغة العربية يضم دورة تدريبية متكاملة في البرنامج المساحي الشهير Auto Disk Land Development وهو من إعداد المهندس / فواز أحمد محمد العنسي. وتتكون الدورة التدريبية من عدة موضوعات تشمل:
- التعرف علي برنامج Land Development 
- عمل المسار الأفقي Plan 
- برنامج Civil Design 
- المقاطع العرضية Cross Sections 
- الإخراج Sheet Manger 

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Land%20Development%20Training.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث في الهندسة المساحية (باللغة الانجليزية) بعنوان: قياس التخدد باستخدام التصوير الفوتوغرافي الأرضي Measuring rude depth using close range photogrammetry لكلا من: د. محمد أحمد سيف و د. علي محمد إبراهيم. والبحث منشور في مجلة جامعة أم القرى للعلوم و الهندسة بتاريخ يناير 2008.

الرابط:
http://www.uqu.edu.sa/pdf/20-1/Measuring%20Rut.pdf

أو:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Measuring%20Rut.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث في الاستشعار عن بعد (بالانجليزية) بعنوان: تقييم مخاطر الفيضانات باستخدام مرئيات أحادية اللون Flood hazard assessment using panchromatic satellite images 
والبحث منشور في عام 2008 لكلا من الدكاترة: أحمد شاكر ، يان ، وونج ، نجوى العشماوي ، بهاء الدين الحداد.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/A_Shaker%20ISPRS_2008.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث في المساحة الهيدروجرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد (بالانجليزية) بعنوان: دراسة استخدام نموذج من المرئيات الفضائية عند موقع للتنبؤ بقيمة أعماق المياه عند مواقع أخرى في البحر الأحمر للملكة العربية السعودية Investigation of using satellite imagery model of one site to predict water depths of other sites in the Red Sea, Saudi Arabia والبحث لكلا من: د. أحمد الزهراني و د. بيمينجهام .

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Satellite%20Hydrograpy%20KSA.pdf


___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية عن: شرح طريقة التحويل من مسقط عين العبد إلي مسقط WGS84 باستخدام برنامج Erdas للأستاذ/ عبدون جلال.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ERDAS%20Transformation.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية (19 صفحة) للدكتور مهندس / حسين عزيز صالح من سوريا بعنوان: نظام التعيين الاحداثي العالمي (الجي بي إس).

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Saleh%20Ar.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
ثلاثة ملفات فيديو (بحجم 14 ميجابايت) للمهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب لشرح استخدام الجهاز المساحي المحطة المتكاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا Lieca موديل 1200 

الروابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_1.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_2.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_3.wmv

___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية (34 صفحة) للأستاذ / جمال شعوان بعنوان: الخرائط الآلية في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية MapInfo 

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/MapInfo%20Training%20Ar.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية (19 صفحة) لشرح استخدام برنامج Global Mapper v. 8 

الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Global%20mapper%208%20Ar.pdf


___________________________________________________________


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مذكرة باللغة العربية (65 صفحة) لشرح تشغيل جهاز المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة سوكيا Sokkia اليابانية موديل 30R . والمذكرة من تطوير المهندس / خالد العريني المدرب بالكلية التقنية بالرياض – المملكة العربية السعودية.

نقلا عن ملتقي المهندسين العرب في:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83541.html

الرابط بالملتقي (نسخة بصيغة word imaging):
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=24883&d=1204743467

الرابط بالمكتبة (نسخة بصيغة pdf):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Sokkia%2030R%20Arabic.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 

بحث باللغة العربية بعنوان: نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الشرطة ، وهو منقول من موقع وجدة الأبحاث المكانية لجامعة ديالي العراقية:
http://www.sru-diyala.com/elab/pdf/gis%20&%20police.pdf

الرابط من المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20Police_Iraq.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث باللغة العربية (46 صفحة و بحجم 6 ميجابايت) بعنوان: تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحديد الإقليم الاقتصادي لمدينة السادات (مصر) ، والبحث للدكتور/ سمير إسماعيل السنباوي ومنشور في ندوة تنمية المدن العربية في ظل الظروف العالمية الراهنة والتي عقدت في القاهرة في الفترة من 24-26 ديسمبر 2006:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%204%20Sadadt%20City%20Egypt%202006.pdf

___________________________________________________________


----------



## زيزونبكر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموضوع يستحق التثبيت*

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المشاركة المتكاملة وهي الأفضل في المنتدي


----------



## سارة هندسة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

واللة مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## لهون جاف (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
أريد كتاب مساحه لدفعة أولي مدني يعني يكون مبسط 
والله أنا في أمس الحاجه إليه :19:
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
أريد كتاب مساحه لدفعة أولي مدني يعني يكون مبسط 
والله أنا في أمس الحاجه إليه :19:
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 أكتوبر 2008)

تم إضافة الآتي:

كتاب (باللغة الانجليزية مكون من 7 فصول في 247 صفحة): 
مقدمة إلي الاستشعار عن بعد البيئي
 Introduction to Environmental Remote Sensing 
من إنتاج معهد العلوم الأساسية و الاستشعار عن بعد – قسم الجغرافيا – جامعة ميتشجان الأمريكية

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Env%20RS%201999.pdf


بحث باللغة العربية بعنوان: اشتقاق المعلومات الجغرافية من البيانات الرادارية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية: الموصل دراسة حالة ، لكلا من: د. علي عبد عباس العزاوي و د. أحمد حامد علي العبيدي من جامعة الموصل بالعراق.

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Radar%20GIS%20DEM%20in%20Iraq.pdf


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS1200%20Simulat.zip


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200 (حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip


----------



## COLONEL20000 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر ، على هذا المجهود الرائع .
وفقك الله وزادك من علمه وفضله الكثير .


----------



## Hassan Haylh (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور 
جزاك الله كل خير 
الله يسلم ايديك يا دكتور


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جميع البحوث (إجمالي 33 بحث بصيغة pdf سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الانجليزية) الموجودة علي CD الملتقي الوطني الثالث لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي عقد في الفترة 1-4 أبريل 2008 موجودة في مجلد:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20Conf_2008%20KSA


حيث أن صفحة المؤتمر لم تعد تعمل الآن ! لذلك رأينا رفع البحوث في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية للاستفادة منها للجميع.

_______________________________________ 
لحفظ أي بحث أضغط Download ثم Save (لا تختر Open !!)
________________________________________

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق

______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f4/topic-t266.htm#505


___________________________________________________________ 
جميع البحوث (إجمالي 38 بحث بصيغة pdf سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الانجليزية) الموجودة علي CD الملتقي الوطني الثاني لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي عقد في الفترة 23-25 أبريل 2007 موجودة في مجلد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS_Conf%202007%20KSA


حيث أن صفحة المؤتمر لم تعد تعمل الآن ! لذلك رأينا رفع البحوث في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية للاستفادة منها للجميع.

_______________________________________ 
لحفظ أي بحث أضغط Download ثم Save (لا تختر Open !!)
________________________________________

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق

______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-30.htm#510




___________________________________________________________ 
جميع البحوث (إجمالي 41 بحث بصيغة pdf سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الانجليزية) الموجودة علي CD الملتقي الوطني الأول لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي عقد في الفترة 21-22 نوفمبر 2005 موجودة في مجلد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS_Conf%20KSA_2006?uc=2


حيث أن صفحة المؤتمر لم تعد تعمل الآن ! لذلك رأينا رفع البحوث في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية للاستفادة منها للجميع.

_______________________________________ 
لحفظ أي بحث أضغط Download ثم Save (لا تختر Open !!)
________________________________________

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق

______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f4/topic-t268.htm#511


----------



## محمود عوض (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله اكبر عليك يادكتور جمعة ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م م رباح الضرير (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و الصحة


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

والله جهد جدا رائع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## w_241071 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ويجعله فى ميزان الحسنات لديكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 نوفمبر 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية:
_______________ 

بحث للدكتور إياد محمد من العراق في اكتشاف التغيرات البيئية باستخدام تقنيتي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد ، وهو من مؤتمر خرائط الشرق الأوسط لعام 2006 بعنوان:
Environmental Change Monitoring by Geoinformation Technology for
Baghdad and its Neighboring Areas​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Change%20Detection%20in%20Iraq%202006.pdf

مقال (باللغة الانجليزية) عن تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الهيدرولوجيا بعنوان:
An Introduction to GIS Applications in Hydrology 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20in%20Hydrology%202004.pdf

بحث (باللغة الانجليزية) عن المساحة الهيدروجرافية و تطبيقاتها في التنمية وعنوانه:
Hydrographical Survey – Technical Observations and Strategic Role for
Sustainable Development​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Hyd_Survey%20and%20development%202008.pdf

كتاب كامل باللغة العربية (من سلسلة عالم المعرفة المصرية) للعالم المصري العالمي الدكتور محمد عبد الفتاح القصاص المدير السابق لمكتب الأمم المتحدة للبيئة بعنوان: التصحر وتدهور الأراضي في المناطق القاحلة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Dessertification.pdf

مقال باللغة العربية للأستاذ الدكتور مضر خليل عمر من جامعة ديالي العراقية بعنوان: فوائد الخرائط الرقمية للتعداد العام للسكان:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Digital%20Maps%20and%20Population.pdf

مقال للدكتور Michael F. Goodchild من جامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية و ترجمه إلي اللغة العربية بواسطة الأستاذ الدكتور مضر خليل عمر من جامعة ديالي العراقية عن: الجغرافيا و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/gis%20science%20ar.pdf


ملف باوربوينت (باللغة الانجليزية وحجمه 5 ميجا !) عن التطورات الحديثة في أجهزة و طرق المساحة وهو مقدم من شركة سوكيا للأجهزة المساحية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Trends%20in%20Surveying%202008.pps


__________________________________ 
من بحوث مؤتمر خرائط الشرق الأوسط Map Middle East والذي عقد في الفترة 8-10 أبريل 2008م في دبي:
كل البحوث موجودة في الرابط:
http://www.gisdevelopment.net/proceedings/mapmiddleeast/2008/index.htm

بحث في المساحة بعنوان: 
Uncertainties of Al-Ain geometrical geoid
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Al-Ain%20Geoid%202008.pdf

بحث في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بعنوان:
Improvement of Pavement Maintenance Activities using Geographic Information Systems in Abu Dhabi​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20in%20Pavment%20in%20Abu-Dhabi%202008.pdf

بحث في تطبيقات الجي بي إس ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية بعنوان:
Utilization of GIS and RTK GPS Reference Networks for Machine Automation​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS_RTK%20machine%20control%202008.pdf

ملف باوربوينت (باللغة الانجليزية وحجمه 10 ميجا !) عن أحدث انجازات مركز نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بدولة قطر:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Qatart%20GIS%20activities%202008.pps


_______________________ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-45.htm#559


----------



## زياد جاسم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررر على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## abobikir (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشاركة متكاملة*

جزاك الله خيرا الأخ العزيز د جمعة داود علي هذه المشاركة المتكاملة وهي الأفضل في المنتدي وتستحق التثبيت لكي تعم الفائدة للأخوة المهندسين

أرجو من المشرف تثبيت هذا الموضوع المتكامل

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## moh mora (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم دكتور جمعه واللهى العظيم مجهود فوق الرائع والله يزيدك كمان وكمانوجزاك الله عنا خيراا


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب الشهير باللغة العربية للمهندس محمد بن حجيلان الربيش بعنوان: النظام الكوني لتحديد المواقع GPS :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Robeesh%201420%20Ar.pdf


----------



## محمد ضاوي الموسوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود الرائع من د. جمعة داود


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبادة جلال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبادة جلال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله أحبتي في الله
أيام الحب هذه أين المحبين.؟ 
أين المشتاقين؟
أين التائبين؟ 
أين المشمّرين للجنان؟ 
أيام العتق من النيران هذه أين المشمرين؟
أيام العفو والمغفرة هذه أين المستغفرين؟ ​
انها أيام ذي الحجة المباركة العظيمة بل انها أعظم أيام الله بالله عليك أخي الكريم,أختي الكريمة لا نضيها لا تمر ونحن لا ندري اياكم احبتي في الله هذه فرصة 
عظيمة غالية من رب غفور ودود حليم عظيم ايام العتق من النيران هل سنفوز بها؟ ما تقولش لا انا بعيد تعال ربنا مشتاق لك الجنة مشتاقة لك يا من أسرف في 
جنب الله وأضاع أيامه دون فائدة ما زال باب التوبة مفتوح وربك عفو غفور ينزل دوما في الثلث الأخير من الليل تعلم لم؟ يقول حبيبك خالقك هل من داع فاستجيب له هل من مستغفر فأغفر له تخيل​​أين أنت أخي؟أختي؟​
كفانا ضياعا وبعدا كفانا اسرافا في جنب الله كفانا ظلمنا لأنفسنا والله أنفسنا تعبت وملت المعاصي وترنو للراحة والقرب والعودة فعد من الليلة بل من اللحظة 
قل يا رب يا حبيبي ورجائي وملاذي أعاهدك ** أعود اليك** طرأت بابك ابكي فتلك أغلى الدموع اعزم وتوكل على الله اليك يا دنيا عني نريد الجنة نريد 
رضا الرحمن نريد رفقة الحبيب عليه الصلاة والسلام من كان يبكي دوما وهو يقول أمتي أمتي أمتي همه نحن ونحن ما همنا؟ قل من اللحظة انا في سبيل الله 
سأترك لله سأعيش لله سأموت لله لن اجعل الله أهون الناظرين الي لن أخسر باذن الله اريد الفوز برضاك يا ربي​كفاك اخي يا من اسرفت على نفسك كفاك​​ 
اطلاق النظر بما يغضب الله كفاك سماع ما يغضب الله كفاك قول ما يغضب الله كفاك نسيان الله
وانتي اختي الكريمة كفاك الله مشتاق لك ولعودتك اما اشتقت 
لحبيبك خالقك؟
أين حجابك؟
أين عفتك؟
أين حيائك؟
أين استشعارك بمرقابة الله؟​
كفانا كفانا من الان والله سأتووووووووووووووووب أعلنها توبة يا رب ما تقولش صعب ربنا حياخد بيدك انت اعزم وربنا بيوفقك وبيقربك ويقويك وبرزقك 
من حيث لا تحتسب عش مع معنى اسم الله الودود في هذه الايام لا اله الا الله الحنان* الجبار* الوهاب الوكيل*الغفور*الشكور*الصبور البر*الرحيم*المهيمن 
الله الله الله​​أخي المذنب اترك لله فمن ترك لله عوضه الله فوق المزيد اترك لله والله ستفرح وترتاح اترك لله الله منتظرك الجنة تنتظرك نعم نحن نريد الجنة وسنسلك سبلها 
ولو خطئنا مو مشكلة نعود ونتوب وربنا حبيب التائبين بجد لنضع أيادينا معا ولنسير في رحاب الله في طريق النور الحب السعادة الراحة من غد تبدأ ايام ذي 
الحجة التي اقسم الله بها في كتابه العزيز احبتي في الله وباذن الله سنضع برنامج نحاول نسير عليه باذن الله نحن وانتم يا احبابنا في الله اللي بيقطع في صلاته ​
عد​​الى ربك حبيبك فهذه ايام الحب اللي ما بيغضش بصره عد الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب اللي ليه علاقات تغضب ربنا
عد الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب الهاجر لكتاب 
الله
عد الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب الهاجر لذكر الله عد الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب الغير محجبة للان عودي الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب اللي بيسمع غناء بما يغضب الله ​
عد​​الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب اللي في بقلبه شيء بيبعده عن ربنا عد الى ربك فهذه ايام الحب و و و و .......
عد الى ربك هذه ايام الحب هذه ايام خلو الحبيب 
بالحبيب ايام القيام والصيام وذكر الرحمن والصدقات والدعوة ايام التجرد لله فيك يا الله اليك يا الله أحبتي في الله لنجعل شعارنا : 
سنسير في رحاب الله
لن 
يسبقنا الى الله أحد كفانا كفانا كفانا​
والله اني أحبكم في الله
وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلنا من الفائزين ويعيننا على الطاعات ويعتقنا من النار
لا تنسونا من دعائكم
ربنا يكرمكم ويحفظكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​​


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## احمد حمدان (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا على هذه الجهود المضنيه


----------



## سولارلونر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ع هذا المجهود العظيم وفقك الله 
بصراحه لم احمل اي كتاب لكثره الكتب وقله الوقت واغلب الكتب مفيده لا عرف ماذا اختار؟
ساحاول تحميل الكتب غدا


----------



## ASHIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you
for this excellent work


----------



## Mark Axis (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراُ دكتور............ شكرا جزيلاُ


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب كامل باللغة العربية (187 صفحة) عن نظم إسقاط الخرائط ، موجود في رابط كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك سعود بالمملكة العربية السعودية إلا أنه مجهول المؤلف و التاريخ:

http://docs.ksu.edu.sa/KSU_PORTAL/sites/Colleges/Engineering/CE-42-27-28.pdf

ويتكون من:
الفصل الأول : النظرية العامة لنظم الإسقاط .
الفصل الثاني : إسقاط الإهليلج على الكرة .
الفصل الثالث : تصنيف نظم الإسقاط .
الفصل الرابع : نظم الإسقاط الأسطوانية .
الفصل الخامس : نظم الإسقاط المخروطية . 
الفصل السادس : نظم الإسقاط السمتية .
الفصل السابع : نظم الإسقاط شبه الأسطوانية .
الفصل الثامن : نظم الإسقاط شبه المخروطية .
الفصل التاسع : نظم الإسقاط شبه السمتية .
الفصل العاشر : نظم الإسقاط النصف مخروطية .
الفصل الحادي عشر: نظم الإسقاط الدائرية .
الفصل الثاني عشر : نظام الإسقاط المثالي .
الفصل الثالث عشر : نظم الإسقاط المركبة .
الفصل الرابع عشر : طرق التحويل بين نظم الإسقاط .

تم رفعة للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projections%20%20Ar.pdf

نقلا عن رسالة الأستاذة فايزة الكبكبي في منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f11/topic-t309.htm#668



ملف – 24 صفحة - باللغة العربية عن أساسيات نظام الملاحة العالمي بالأقمار الصناعية GPS للمهندس رمضان سالم محمد: 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Basics%20Ramadan%20Ar.pdf


بحث باللغة الانجليزية في موضوع التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية في سوريا والبحث بعنوان: An alternative approach for making maps compatible with GPS للدكتور معن حبيب و الدكتور رباح أبو رباح ، وتاريخ نشر البحث2006 :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20coord%7C_regression%20in%20Syeria%202006.pdf

بحث باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2006 لكلا من أسماء الفوال و د. صفية عيد بعنوان: عن استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الدراسة السكانية لمدينة الرحيبة بسوريا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%204%20Populotion%20in%20Syeria%202006%20Ar.pdf

بحث باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2006 لكلا من د. صفية عيد و أسماء الفوال بعنوان: استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد في تغيرات استعمالات الأراضي في سوريا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%7C_RS%20Land%20Change%20in%20Syria%202006%20Ar.pdf

عرض باوربوينت باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2006 للدكتور أيمن الحفناوي بعنوان: إدارة البيئة العمرانية وعمليات إدارة المخلفات الصلبة في مصر: مدخل إلي تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في إدارة البيئة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%204%20envir%20in%20Egypt.pdf

بحث باللغة العربية للدكتور علي الغامدي بتاريخ 2002 و بعنوان: نموذج مقترح لتقييم الأماكن السياحية في المملكة العربية السعودية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20evaluate%20tourist%20in%20KSA%201423.pdf


بحث باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2008 للدكتور خالد صالح باواحدي بعنوان: الحصول علي المعطيات الفضائية الحديثة: مصاعب و حلول:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Geo%7C_Data%20Difficulties%202008%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 يناير 2009)

مجموعة قيمة و كنز رائع من الكتب الحديثة باللغة الانجليزية في العديد من تخصصات و تطبيقات علوم الهندسة المساحية. أمكن الحصول عليها مجانا من موقع جيجابيديا في:
http://gigapedia.com/
ويمكن للجميع الحصول علي عدد أكبر من الكتب من هذا الموقع المميز جدا. كل ما تحتاجه التسجيل في الموقع أولا ثم استخدام خاصية البحث بعد ذلك.

مجلد الكتب في المكتبة الرقمية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En


محتويات المجلد من الكتب التي تم اختيارها ووضعها في المكتبة:

أولا: كتب في الجيوديسيا و GPS:

Adjustment computations – Spatial data analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Adjustment%20Computations.rar

Functional data analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Functional%20Data%20Analysis.rar

Fundamental of GPS receivers – A software approach:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Fundamentals%20of%20GPS%20Receivers.rar

Manual of geo-spatial science and technology:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Geospatial%20Science%20and%20Technology.rar

Physical geodesy (by Helmut Moritz and Hofmann-Wellenhof):​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Physical%20Geodesy.rar

GPS and GIS – An introduction:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20and%20GIS.pdf

Principles of the gravitational method:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Gravitional%20Methods.pdf

Satellite geodesy:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Satellite%20Geodesy.rar

Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdf

Sea level rise – History and consequences:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Sea%20Level%20Rise.pdf

GPS, Inertial navigation, and integration:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20INS%20and%20Integrationn%202001.pdf

The role of VLBI in astrophysics, astronometry, and geodesy:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/VLBI%20in%20Geodesy.pdf

Wavelet in geodesy and geodynamics:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Wavelets%20in%20geodesy%20and%20geodynamics.pdf



ثانيا: كتب في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:

A primer if GIS – Fundamental geographic and cartographic concepts:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/A%20Primer%20of%20GIS.rar

GIS data sources:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GIS%20Data%20Sources.pdf

Innovations in GIS:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Inovvations%20in%20GIS.rar


Practical GIS analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Practical%20GIS%20Analysis.rar


Spatial analysis and GIS:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Spatial%20Analysis%20and%20GIS.rar

Stat analysis, GIS, and RS applications in the health sciences:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Stat%7C_Analysis%20GIS%20and%20RS.rar

Uncertainty in RS and GIS:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Uncertainty%20in%20RS%20and%20GIS.pdf

Uncertainty in geographic information:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Uncertanity%20in%20Geo%7C_Information.pdf

ثالثا: كتب في الاستشعار عن بعد:


Digital photogrammetry – A practical course:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Digital%20Photogrammetry.pdf

Field models in remote sensing:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Field%20Models%20RS.pdf

Remote sensing digital image analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/RS%20Digital%20Image%20Analysis.rar

Image processing for remote sensing:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/RS%20Image%20Processing.pdf


______________
نقلا عن منتدى المساحة: 
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-45.htm#738

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## نشات الحسيني (20 يناير 2009)

_شكراً جزيلاً للدكتور/ جمعه داود علي المجهود المبذول وجعلك الله عوناً لمهندسين المساحة _


_ويارب اكون زي حضرتك في يوم من الايام _

_ مهندس مساحة/ عمر الحسيني_


----------



## المساح88 (20 يناير 2009)

عمل جبار .. مشكوور يا دكتور .. ويارب يجعل لك بكل حرف حسنة .. والله لا يحرمنا منك ومن تواجدك


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2009)

مجموعة جديدة من كتب المساحة الارضية (بالانجليزية):​ 
Building Surveys

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Building%20Surveys.pdf​ 

Plane and geodetic surveying

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Plane%20and%20Geodetic%20Surveys.pdf​ 

Quantity surveying practice

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Quantity%20Surveying.pdf​ 

High resolution site surveys

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Site%20Surveying.pdf​

______________

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2009)

مجموعة جديدة من كتب المساحة الارضية (بالانجليزية):​ 
Building Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Building%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Plane and geodetic surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Plane%20and%20Geodetic%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Quantity surveying practice:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Quantity%20Surveying.pdf​ 
High resolution site surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Site%20Surveying.pdf​ 
______________

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2009)

مجموعة جديدة من كتب المساحة الارضية (بالانجليزية):​ 
Building Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Building%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Plane and geodetic surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Plane%20and%20Geodetic%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Quantity surveying practice:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Quantity%20Surveying.pdf​ 
High resolution site surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Site%20Surveying.pdf​ 
______________

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يناير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


والصلاة و السلام علي أشرف المرسلين وسيد الخلق أجمعين​

تم إعداد هذا الملف ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز و جل و يضم شرحا مبسطا لبعض أدوات التحليل الإحصائي و المكاني Statistical and Spatial Analysis في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الشهير Arc GISمن إنتاج شركة ايزري الأمريكية. وقد كان الهدف الأساسي لإعداد هذا الملف هو تقديم شرح مبسط باللغة العربية لبعض محاضراتي لطلاب و طالبات جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ، ثم رأيت إتاحته علي الانترنت مجانا لجميع الطلاب والطالبات العرب طلبا لثواب أكبر من المولي العزيز القدير. 

وتجدر الإشارة إلي مجموعة المحاضرات الحالية هي جزء من المقرر الثاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بعد أن يكون الطالب أو الطالبة قد اجتاز بنجاح المقرر التمهيدي الأول بالإضافة لمقرر الإحصاء. ولذلك فأن الجزء الإحصائي النظري وكذلك الجزء العملي الأساسي لبرنامج Arc GIS _لم يكونا من أهداف هذا الملف و لم أتوسع في شرحهما_. كما أود أن أؤكد علي الهدف التعليمي لهذا الملف (أو المقرر الدراسي) حيث أن بعض الخطوات كانت تعليمية حتي إن وجدت وسائل أو أوامر أكثر تقدما داخل برنامج Arc GIS لأداء الأهداف المطلوبة. 

المحتويات
تحليلات إحصائية للبيانات الوصفية Attribute Data Analysis
نظم الإحداثيات المختلفة (الجغرافية و المترية) و المراجع الجيوديسية 
التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية العالمية و السعودية
تحليلات إحصائية للبيانات المكانية Spatial Data Analysis
المركز المتوسط و المعلم المتوسط و المسافة المعيارية و التوزيع الاتجاهي
حساب مساحة المضلعات
تحليلات إحصائية جغرافية
دراسة أنماط توزيع الظواهر الجغرافية (معامل صلة الجوار)
استنباط علاقة الانحدار Regression داخل برنامج Arc GIS
أمثلة لطرق حسابية متقدمة في Arc GIS باستخدام لغة البرمجة VBA
تطبيقات نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DTM
إنشاء خرائط المجسم التضاريسي Surface Maps
إنشاء الخرائط الكنتورية Contour Maps

أدعو الله سبحانه و تعالي أن يعينني علي أكمال هذه السلسلة وغيرها من الترجمات العربية التي قمت بإعدادها لبرنامج Arc GIS. 

وأدعو كل مستفيد من هذه الملفات أن يدعو الله عز و جل أن يغفر لي و لوالدي


الرابط من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Dawod%20Spatial%7C_Analysis%202009.pdf


لتحميل الملف: أضغط تنزيل download ثم أختر حفظ save ولا تختار فتح open !


----------



## م أحمد عبد الكريم (29 يناير 2009)

يا دكتور جمعه بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م أحمد عبد الكريم (29 يناير 2009)

للأسف يا دكتور فى مشكله عندى فى التحميل هل هى من الموقع ولا من عندى أنا ؟


----------



## م أحمد عبد الكريم (29 يناير 2009)

بيطلع لى صفحه page cannot found لما بحاول التحميل


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم م. أحمد: الموقع ليس به أي مشاكل ، حاول التحميل في وقت اخر. بالتوفيق


----------



## abdolkadr (31 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزيت الجنة 
وقد تم زيادة حجم المساحة المجانية الى 25 جيجا
يعني اذا عندك 2 ا يميل على الهو تميل رح يكون عندك مساحة 50 جيجا مجانية بروابط تحميل مباشر

:15:  شي جميل


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 فبراير 2009)

مجلد يضم 17 من الدروس التدريبية باللغة العربية لبعض تطبيقات برامج Arc GIS, Global Mapper, Google Earth, and Surfer وهي مجموعة من الشروحات العربية الموجودة علي الانترنت قمت بتجميعهم في مجلد واحد لتعم الاستفادة :

وتشمل الملفات:
1- الإرجاع الجغرافي داخل Arc Map
2- إنشاء الطبقات في Arc Cataloge
3- إنشاء التوبولوجي في Arc GIS
4- تحويل الإحداثيات من و إلي نظام UTM
5- إنشاء خريطة كنتورية باستخدام ملا من Google Earth & Arc GIS
6- خطوات التكامل بين برامج Global Mapper, Arc GIS, Google Earth
7- الخريطة الكنتورية باستخدام برامج Global Mapper & Google Earth
8- حساب التغير في المساحة باستخدام Global Mapper
9- عمل المجسمات في Arc GIS
10- نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية و التحليل المكاني في Arc GIS
11- دقة إحداثيات Google Earth
12- مانوال تشغيل برنامج Global Mapper
13- بعض الأساليب الإحصائية في Arc Map
14- إنشاء طبقة علي Google Earth
15- تأثير اختلاف المراجع الجيوديسية علي فروق الإحداثيات
16- إنشاء الخريطة الكنتورية في Surfer
17- تصميم واجهة برمجية بلغة VBA لبرنامج Arc GIS

فلندعو للسادة التالي أسماؤهم الذين قدموا هذه الدروس لوجه الله تعالي ، جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء: علي طلبة – محمد جميل – هيثم شوقي – رمضان الشافعي – ياسر نور الدين – فهد المطلق.

رابط المجلد:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons


وجميع هذه الدروس مجمعة في ملف PDF واحد (حجمه 27 ميجابايت !!) في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons/Collected%20Ar%7C_Lessons%20ALL.pdf


----------



## abdolkadr (7 فبراير 2009)

*شكر اشكر ا شكرا*

لا اعرف ما السبب ولكن المواد لا تقبل التحميل عند الضغط على داونلود او حفظ الهدف باسم

ولك جزيل الشكر ومكتبة رائعة


----------



## abdolkadr (7 فبراير 2009)

هل من احد حاول تحميل المواد وافلح بذلك ام ان المشكلة عندي فقط ارجو الرد


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم: في البداية أنا صادفت نفس المشكلة لكن عندما جربت في وقت اخر بدأت بعض الملفات تعمل ويتم تنزيلها ! صراحة أنا لا أعرف السبب لكني تأكدت - من عدة تجارب - أن جميع الملفات يمكن تحميلها لكن في أوقات مختلفة !


----------



## abdolkadr (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي د جمعة يبدو ان الملفات ذات الحجم الضخم هي الوحيدة التي لا تقبل التحميل
اما باقي الملفات فقد حملت بنجاح 
واجدد شكري ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 مارس 2009)

بحوث RS جديدة 

بحوث جديدة (بالانجليزية) في تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد من المجلة العلمية الدولية: ISPRS Journal of Photogrammetry & Remote Sensing وهي مجلة غير متاحة مجانا (باشتراك مالي) وتعد أشهر المجلات العلمية في هذا المجال:


Geographical model for precise agriculture monitoring with real-timeremote sensing, 2009 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Real%7C_Time%20RS%202009.pdf​ 
Classification-based vehicle detection in high-resolution satellite images, 2009 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Vehicle%20Detection%20HR%20images%202009.pdf​ 
Monitoring water quality in the coastal area of Tripoli (Lebanon) using high-resolution satellite data, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Water%7C_Quality%20RS%20in%20Lebanon%202008.pdf​ 
A method for monitoring building construction in urban sprawl areas using object-based analysis of Spot 5 images and existing GIS data, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Building%20Construction%20SPOT5%202008.pdf​ 
Comparison of remotely sensed water stages from LiDAR, topographic contours and SRTM
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Copmare%20RS%20SRTD%20Topo%7C_Maps%202008.pdf​ 
Automatic building extraction from DEMs using an object approach and application to the 3D-city modeling
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/DEM%203D%20City%7C_Modelling%202008.pdf​ 
Theory and reality of direct geo-referencing in national coordinates, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Direct%20Geo%7C_Referencing%202008.pdf​ 
Filling the voids in the SRTM elevation model — A TIN-based delta surface approach, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/SRTM%20Filling%20Voids%202007.pdf​ 
_______________________ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f5/topic-t368.htm#811
________________________________________________________________ ​ 
ملف فيديو يشرح الخطوات المبدئية للتعامل مع جهاز المحطة الشاملة (التوتال استاشن) ، وهو ملف مجمع من عدة ملفات صغيرة للدكتور أحمد بكر نقلا عن ملتقي المهندسين العرب في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=120367&page=4​ 
رابط الملف من المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TS%20Overview.rar​________________________________________________________________ 
بحوث جديدة باللغة الانجليزية:

High-degree geopotential model tailored to Egypt, By Hussein Abd-Elmotaal, 2007.
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/High%7C_Degree%20Geo%7C_Model%20to%20Egypt%202007.pdf​ 
Sediment deposition mapping in Aswan high dam reservoir (Egypt) using Geographic Information System (GIS), By Hossam El-Sersawy, 2005.
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20sedemint%20in%20High%20Dam%202005.pdf​ 
A comprehensive multi-level modelling method for the establishment of 3D and virtual reality GIS (in Kuwait) , By Yongping Zhao et al, 2006.
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Virtual%203D%20GIS%20in%20Kuwait%202006.pdf​ 
________________________________________________________________ 
رسائل أكاديمية جديدة من جامعة شتوتجارت الألمانية:

A regional analysis of GNSS levelling, MSC 2008
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GNSS%7C_Levelling%20Analysis%20MSC%202008.pdf​ 
Processing of high-rate GPS data for real-time applications, MSC 2008
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/High%7C_Rate%20RTK%20Process%20MSC2008.pdf​ 
Water Balance in a Poorly Gauged Basin in West Africa Using Atmospheric
Modelling and Remote Sensing Information, PhD 2008
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/RS%20water%20balance%20PhD2008.pdf​ 
Using Geographic Models in the Simulation of Mobile Communication, PhD 2008
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GIS%204%20mobile%20communication%20PhD2008.pdf​ 
Surface Deformation Analysis of Dense GPS Networks Based on Intrinsic Geometry Deterministic and Stochastic Aspects, PhD 2007
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Surface%20Deformation%20GPS%20PhD%202007.pdf​ 
Distributed Conceptual Hydrological Modelling - Simulation of Climate, Land
Use Change Impact and Uncertainty Analysis, PhD 2007
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GIS%20Hydrological%20Modelling%20PhD2007.pdf​ 
Setting–up of GPS Reference Stations and Investigating the Effects of Antenna Radome, MSC 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GPS%20Reference%20Stations%20MSC2003.pdf​ 
High Resolution Regional Geoid Computation in The World Geodetic Datum 2000, PhD 1999
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Regional%20Geoid%20Computations%20PhD1999.pdf​


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
والله يا دكتور لا استطيع ان اقول سوي 
جزاك الله الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (5 مارس 2009)

جزكم الله خير الجزاء استاذنا الفاضل، انه مجهود عظيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم. نرجو تكرمكم بإعادة كتابة روابط مقررات الإستشعار عن بعد في الكليات والمعاهد التقنية وذلك لعدم صلاحيتها رجاءا. والشكر موصول لكم سلفا. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 مارس 2009)

الروابط ليس بها أي مشكلة وقد جربتها الان.

مقرر الاستشعار عن بعد للمعاهد الفنية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic Surveying Materials/RS Institute.pdf

مقرر الاستشعار عن بعد للكليات التقنية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic Surveying Materials/RS College.pdf

المقرر الاول ليس به أي مشكله لان حجمه صغير (5 ميجا) بينما الثاني حجمه كبير (25 ميجا) مما يجعله صعب التحميل في أوقات معينة ، لكن بتكرار المحاولة يمكن تحميله في النهاية !

عامة: لا تحاول استخدام أمر Save target as انما الافضل بعد الضغط علي أيقونة أي ملف أن تضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم تختر أمر Save وليس open .

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## hadifadi (5 مارس 2009)

الأستاذ الدكتور جمعة محمد داود، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، و شكرا جزيلا لكم ولإهتماماتكم بالرد وندعو الله جل وعلا لكم بالسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (8 مارس 2009)

[FONT=&quot]استاذنا الفاضل الدكتور جمعة داود[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شكرا جزيلا لكم وحياكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء على جهودكم العلمية الكريمة، فأنت والله مثال للعالم الجليل المعطاء.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرجو ان تسمح لي بإقتراح بعد ان عجزت عن تحميل ملف كتاب ( الإستشعار عن بعد للكليات التقنية) باللغة العربية وكتاب اخر عن [/FONT]Remote Sensing Image Processing[FONT=&quot] واعتقد ان السبب هو في كبر حجم الملفين.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لذلك ارجوان تسمح لي بإقتراح في إعادة رفع الملفات المذكورة بعد تجزئتها الى عدة اجزاء لتكون بحجم اصغر ومن ثم يسهل تحميلها من الموقع الذي وضعت به مكتبتكم الكريمة العامرة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولدي سؤال يخص موقع [/FONT]Gigapedia.com[FONT=&quot] الذي اسميته حضرتكم بأنه كنز، فأرجو منك ان امكن التوضيح لكيفية الحصول على الكتب منه بعد البحث فيه وهل يمكن تحميلها مجانا بعد التسجيل فيه، حيث كنت قد سجلت فيه فعلا ولكن لم اعرف كيفية الحصول على الكتب كما اشرتم انتم.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في الختام ارجو قبول اطيب تحياتي وكل عام وانتم والجميع بألف خير بمناسبة قدوم يوم مولد سيد الكائنات حبيبنا وقائدنا نبينا محمد عليه افضل الصلوات والتسليم.[/FONT]​


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم وكل عام و الامة الاسلامية بخير في ذكري مولد رسول الله حبيبنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم.

للاسف أخي الكريم فحتي لو حاولت تجزئة الملف الكبير الي أجزاء فأن برنامج Adobe يحتفظ بنفس الحجم لكل جزء !!!! جربتها و لم تفلح معي عدة مرات ، فليس أمامك الا تكرار المحاولات حتي تنجح في احدي المرات من تحميل الملف المطلوب !

أما عن موقع Gigapedia فبعد التسجيل في الموقع (يشترط أن يكون لديك حساب علي gmail ) فيمكنك البحث بكتابة اسم الموضوع ، ولكن - مهم جدا - أن تغير مصدر البحث في أعلي يمين الشاشة ليتم البحث فقط داخل gigapedia نفسه ، بعد ذلك ستظهر قائمة بالكتب في هذا الموضوع فاذا ضغطت علي اسم أي كتاب ستظهر صفحة عن معلومات الكتاب وتوجد أيقونة أسمها الروابط Links التي ان ضغطت عليها ستظهر لك روابط هذا الكتاب - أحيانا علي عدة مواقع للرفع - ويمكنك بسهولة تحميله.

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## سيد سلامه (10 مارس 2009)

مجهود أكتر من رااائع 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (11 مارس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*

[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ الدكتور جمعة داود،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شكرا جزيلا لكم استاذنا العزيز وسأحاول تحميل الملف في اوقات مختلفة ومن الله التوفيق، كما احب ان اشكركم على توضيحاتكم بشأن التحميل من موقع [/FONT]Gigapedia[FONT=&quot] وهو فعلا كما وصفتموه واكثر من رائع. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لي رجاء هنا، انه لو توفر لديكم كتاب في علم الخرائط [/FONT]Cartography[FONT=&quot] من تلك الموجهة للمعاهد او الكليات التقنية في المملكة العربية السعودية لكي ترفد به مكتبتكم المساحية الرقمية العامرة او اي كتاب آخر في الموضوع نفسه وباللغة العربية او الإنكليزية او بكلتاهما معا.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دعائي لكم بالتوفيق وان يجزيكم الله الجزاء الوفير يوم لا ينفع لا مال ولا بنون.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 مارس 2009)

مذكرة باللغة العربية للأستاذ صباح حسين علي من مركز التحسس النائي بجامعة الموصل بالعراق عن استخدام برنامج Surfer وهو البرنامج الشهير في أعمال الخرائط الكنتورية. 

الرابط :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer8-Part1-Sabah2009.pdf

جزاه الله عنا كل خير ان شاء الله
________________________________________________________________ 

بحث باللغة العربية للمهندس - العراقي - أحمد صالح الشمري بعنوان: دراسة واقع الخدمات و توزيعها للمدن باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و التحسس النائي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Iraq%7C_Utilities%20GIS%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم أحمد شاكر:


كتب – انجليزية – جديدة من موقع Gigapedia في علم الكارتوجرافيا (علم الخرائط):

Modern Cartography (15 MB):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Modern%20Cartography.pdf

Knowledge Cartography (9 MB):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Knowledge%20Cartography.pdf

علما بأن الموقع به كتب كثيرة عن هذا العلم لكن أحجام الملفات كبيرة ومن الصعب رفعها في المكتبة الرقمية ، لكن يمكن الحصول عليها من الموقع مباشرة.


----------



## هيثم فاروق (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم من كان عنده شرح فيديو لجهاز التوتال استيشن فليبعثه لى من فضلكم ولا تكتموا العلم.


----------



## جمال شاور (18 مارس 2009)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ) 0 صدق رسول الله

ندعوا لك ان تكون من الاخيار باذن الله


----------



## en.ahmed3 (19 مارس 2009)

ياجماعة عاوز احديقولى ازاى احمل اى حجة منهم علشان مش عارف احمل اى حاجة ضرورى.مجهود رائع.؟وشكرا


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (19 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا الفاضل*

شكرا جزيلا لكرمكم استاذنا الفاضل، وياحبذا لو توفر لجنابكم كتاب باللغة العربية عن علم الخرائط ليضاف الى مكتبتكم الرقمية فتعم الفائدة لمن يحتاجه الآن او في المستقبل، وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.​


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 مارس 2009)

كما هو مذكور بالصفحة الاولي من المشاركة فأن طريقة التحميل بسيطة و تتكون من:
1- أضغط علي الملف المطلوب لتحميله
2- في الصفحة الجديدة أضغط علي أيقونة تحميل Download أقصي يمين الصفحة
3- ستظهر عدة خيارات أختر منهم حفظ Save وليس فتح Open 

وبذلك تحصل علي أي ملف مطلوب

مع ملاحظة أن الملفات كبيرة الحجم ربما تحتاج اعادة هذه المحاولة عدة مرات حتي تنجح (بسبب سيرفر الشركة ذاته) بينما الملفات الاقل من 10 ميجابايت سيتم تحميلها من أول مرة.

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله


----------



## fade-na (24 مارس 2009)

الله يجعل عملك في ميزان عملاك 
لأنو متعوب عليه


----------



## ali992 (27 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم 
شكرا جزيل أخي


----------



## مصعب العراقي (28 مارس 2009)

انت رائع .... مع الشكر


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

تم إنشاء مجلد جديد للبحوث باللغة العربية التي تتعلق بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية و تطبيقاتها في المملكة العربية السعودية. بعض هذه البحوث كانت مرفوعة في المكتبة سابقا لكن أسماء الملفات باللغة العربية مما تسبب في بعض المشاكل و ام تعد هذه الملفات قابلة للتحميل ، وتم إضافة ملفات أو بحوث جديدة في هذا المجلد الجديد ، ومحتوياته كالتالي:


إنتاج خرائط رقمية لحاضرة الدمام
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Al%7C_Dammam%20Digital%20Maps.pdf


البيانات و المعلومات المكانية و تقنيات تحويلها إلي هيئة رقمية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Data%20Digitization%20Al%7C_Amry.pdf

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في دراسة توزيع مراكز الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20Fire%20stations%20Makkah.pdf

بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية لغزوات الرسول (صلي الله عليه و سلم): مشروع مقترح
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20Ghazwate.pdf

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لتقييم الوضع الراهن لمواقع مدارس البنات الحكومية بمدينة مكة المكرمة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20Makkah%20Schools.pdf

برنامج نظم معلومات جغرافية لتقدير احتياجات مياه الري في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20water%20crops.pdf

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بيانات الحكومة الالكترونية في العالم العربي: رؤي و حقائق و نماذج مقترحة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20e%7C_gov.pdf

علم الخرائط هو العمود الفقري لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20Mapping.pdf

المعلومات المساحية و تحديات العالم الجديد
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20Millitrary%20Data.pdf

التعليم الالكتروني لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS باستخدام تقنية الوسائط المتعددة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20Multimedia.pdf

دراسة صحة العلاقة الكمية بين الظواهر الجغرافية عند ترميزها علي الخرائط الموضوعية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20cartography.pdf

نبذة مختصرة عن اللجنة الوطنية (السعودية) لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20Committee%20in%20KSA.pdf

دعم صناعة اتخاذ القرار و التحليل المكاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20decision%20support.pdf

مشروع التطبيق التجريبي لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية: تجربة أمانة المدينة المنورة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20Al%7C_Madina.pdf

نظام معلومات جغرافي لمنطقة حائل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20Hail.pdf

تحليل نمط توزيع الحدائق العامة النموذجية في مدينة جدة باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20Jeddah%20Gardens.pdf

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في المجال السياحي: تجربة الهيئة العليا للسياحة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20tourist%20dept.pdf

نموذج مقترح لتقويم الأماكن السياحية في المملكة العربية السعودية و تحديد أولويات تطويرها باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20tourist%20sites.pdf

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في العمران الحضري
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20urban%20planning.pdf

توظيف تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية ذات متغيرات مورفومترية لأحواض الأودية الجافة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20wadies.pdf

توظيف تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية ذات متغيرات مورفومترية لأحواض الأودية الجافة (ملف باوربوينت)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20morophometry.ppt

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20Electrical%20Co.pdf

دور المعلومات الجغرافية في المحافظة علي الأمن الوطني
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20National%20Security.pdf

تطبيق معلومات الجغرافية في التخطيط العمراني: المعوقات و المقومات
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20regional%20planning.pdf

تطبيق منهجية التحليل المكاني باستخدام تقنيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تقييم ملائمة الارض للتنمية العمرانية: دراسة حالة لمنطقة الملقا غرب مدينة الرياض
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20Riad%20Planning.pdf

نظام الإحداثيات في الخرائط الطبوغرافية في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/KSA%20Topographic%20Maps.pdf

نظام المعلومات الجغرافي في جامعة الملك سعود و دوره في إدارة البني التحتية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20Saud%20University.pdf

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الهدفية: الجيل الجديد
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20New%20Trends%20Al%7C_Ghamdi%20Ar.pdf

مدي التعاون و الازدواج في المشاريع و التطبيقات بين الجهات الحكومية في المملكة في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20projects%20in%20KSA.pdf

تحليل صلة الجوار في الدراسات الجغرافية بالتطبيق علي المستوطنات البشرية بمنطقة مكة المكرمة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Nearest%20Nighbour%20Analysis.pdf

تطبيقات تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و الأساليب الجيوديسية المتطورة في دراسة مورفومترية الوديان الجافة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/RS%20in%20Wadies%20Mashaeel.pdf

استخلاص شبكة التصريف السطحي للمياه باستعمال المعالجة الآلية لبيانات صور الأقمار الصناعية: دراسة علي منطقة جبال نعمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/RS%7C_Water%7C_Net%202004.pdf

الجزيرة الحرارية لمدينة الدمام: دراسة باستخدام تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20Thermo%7C_Map%20El%7C_Dammam.pdf

الحلول المتكاملة في تطبيقات أنظمة الملاحة و متابعة المركبات لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20veichle%20tracking.pdf

النمو العمراني لمدينة الباحة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Al%7C_Bahaa%20grouing.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

3 ملفات فيديو – الصوت باللغة الانجليزية – للتدريب علي برنامج Surfer الخاص برسم الخرائط الكنتورية (الطبوغرافية):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Surfer%20Part%201.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Surfer%20Part%202.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Surfer%20Part%203.wmv

بحث جديد – بالانجليزية عن المقارنة بين نظم الرصد علي الأقمار الصناعية الثلاثة: الأمريكي GPS والروسي Glonass والأوروبي Galileo ، والبحث منشور في مجلة الملاحة Journal of Navigations لعام 2009م :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS-GLONASS-GALILEO%20Comparison%202009.pdf


بحث جديد – بالانجليزية – عن الطبيعة الزلزالية لشبة جزيرة سيناء المصرية Seismicity of Sinai Peninsula, Egypt وهو منشور في عدد مارس 2009م من المجلة العربية لعلوم الجيوفيزياء Arab Journal of Geosciences :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/sesmisty%20of%20Sinai%202009.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

من موقع شبكة التخطيط العمراني وجدت 3 بحوث (باللغة الانجليزية) للدكتور أشرف فرح من كلية الهندسة بجامعة أسوان بمصر وهي بحوث منشورة في مؤتمر الأزهر الهندسي الدولي التاسع أبريل 2007م :

The behavior of GPS, GALILEO and combined GPS/GALILEO in different-latitude geographical regions- DOP study

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%7C_Galilio%20DOP%20Analysis%20Aswan%202007.pdf

Assessment study of GPS broadcast ephemeris​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Emphemers%20Analysis%20Aswan%202007.pdf

The behavior of GPS, GALILEO and combined GPS/GALILEO in different-latitude geographical regions-visible satellites study​


----------



## علي1980 (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بك:12:​


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (1 أبريل 2009)

مجهود كبير 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2009)

بحثين – باللغة الانجليزية – للدكتور وسام الدين محمد من جامعة الإسكندرية عن تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في التحليل والتخطيط المكاني بمصر، وهما منشوران في مؤتمر الشرق الأوسط للتقنيات المكانية MEST2007 و الذي عقد في البحرين في ديسمبر 2007م ، وهما بعنوان:

Sustainable land use planning for El-Daba'a region, Egypt using multi criteria / multi objective spatial analysis
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Sustianble%20Dev%20Wessam%202007.pdf​ 
Developing a GIS to assess the ecological characteristics of El-Daba'a region, Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20El%7C_Dabaa%20Nucular%7C_Site%20Wessam%202007B.pdf​________________________________________________________________
دليل استخدام باللغة العربية للمحطة الشاملة – التوتال استاشن – من شركة ليكا موديل 1800 :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Lieca%201800%20TS%20Ar.pdf​ 
نظام (أو مواصفات أو كود) ترميز استعمالات الأراضي – لتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – في وزارة الشئون البلدية و القروية بالمملكة العربية السعودية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/KSA%20Codes%20for%20GIS%20Land%20Uses.pdf​


----------



## عبدالجوادالسيسي (8 أبريل 2009)

مشششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا على هذه الجهود المتميزة


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أبريل 2009)

ملف مضغوط (بحجم 23 ميجا) يحتوي 11ملف باوربوينت لمقرر: "قواعد البيانات المكانية وتطبيقاته" للدكتور طلال العوضي من فسم الجغرافيا بكلية الآداب و العلوم الاجتماعية بجامعة السلطان قابوس بعمان. وتتكون الملفات – باللغة الانجليزية- من عدة موضوعات:

1. مقدمة عنالكورس
2. Introduction to GIS & Spatial Database
3. Data Model: Data Collection
4. Data Model: Raster Data Model
5. Data Model:Vector Data Model
6. Data Model: Database Management Systems
7. The Relational Data Model
8. Querying a Relational Database
9. Introduction to Geodatabase
10. Spatial Data Quality
11. Integrating Time in Spatial Database

رابط الملف المضغوط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Oman%20GIS%20Course.rar​ 
أثاب الله سعادة الدكتور طلال خير الثواب وجعله في ميزان حسناته.

_____________________________ 
نقلا عن منتديات جيوماتكس عمان:
http://www.geomaticsoman.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أبريل 2009)

بحوث مختارة – باللغة العربية – من ملتقي الجغرافيون العرب الخامس الذي عقد بالكويت في الفترة 5-7 أبريل 2009م - الموافق 9-11 ربيع الثاني 1430 هـ - وخاصة تلك البحوث المتعلقة بتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد:

رابط مجلد بحوث المؤتمر:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009​ 

البحوث المختارة:

دور تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحقيق التنمية المستدامة: دراسة تطبيقية لتقدير حجم السيول لحوض وادي لبن في المملكة العربية السعودية (حجم الملف 21 ميجا !)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Flood%20Estimate%20KSA.pdf​ 
تقييم مؤشر التنمية المستدامة في نمط توزيع المجمعات التجارية المغلقة: دراسة حالة مدينة جدة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20in%20Jeddah%20KSA.pdf​ 
بناء نظام المعلومات الجغرافية الوطني ودوره في التخطيط للتنمية المستدامة: سورية نموذجا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20National%204%20Syeria.pdf​ 
التعدي العمراني علي حساب الرقعة الزراعية في مدينتي بريدة و عنيزة في الفترة 1986-2007م باستخدام نظم الاستشعار عن بعد ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%7C_RS%20Changes%20KSA.pdf​ 
التقنيات الجغرافية الحديثة و البيئية المستدامة: تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد في قضايا الصراع علي الأرض في فلسطين
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%7C_RS%20in%20Palstine.pdf​ 
الاستشعار عن بعد: أداه للتعرف و متابعة الأوساط الطبيعية و تنوعها البيئي في ولاية الطارف بالجزائر (حجم الملف 10 ميجا!)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/RS%7C_Enviro%20in%20Algeria.pdf​ 
استخدام الصور الفضائية و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و النمذجة الرقمية في مراقبة و توقع النمو الحضري في الإسكندرية – مصر
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/RS%7C_GIS%20Alex%7C_Growth.pdf​ 
التنمية البشرية في الوطن العربي بمنظور التنمية المستدامة: قياس كمي
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Popul%20Arab%7C_World.pdf​ 

الأمن الغذائي في الوطن العربي: أنماطه المكانية و أقاليمه
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Agricult%20Arab%7C_World.pdf​ 
الأمن الغذائي والقمح في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Agriculture%20in%20KSA.pdf​ 
المخططات الإسرائيلية لتغيير معالم مدينة القدس وانعكاسها علي التنمية فيها
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Al%7C_Qudus%20City%20State.pdf​ 
الأطماع الإسرائيلية في المياه العربية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Arab%20Water.pdf​ 
التصحر و أثره علي التنمية في قطاع غزة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Desrtation%20in%20Gaza.pdf​ 
التلوث وانعكاساته علي البيئات الحضرية: مدينة قسطنطنة الجزائرية كنموذج
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Enviro%7C_Develop%20in%20Algeria.pdf​ 
مؤشرات التنمية المستدامة في المنطقة الساحلية في سورية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%204%20Develop%20in%20Syeria.pdf​ 
معوقات التنمية المستدامة في الإقليم الشرقي بالجمهورية اليمنية: منظور جغرافي
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Develop%20in%20Yamin.pdf​ 
مراكز النمو و دورها في التنمية الريفية في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Rural%20in%20KSA.pdf​ 
شبكة الخدمات أداة لتنظيم المجال بالجزائر بين واقع المتطلبات المحلية و رهانة التنمية المستدامة: حالة ولاية الطارف
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Sevices%20in%20Algeria.pdf​ 
نهر النيل في إقليم القاهرة الكبرى بين التنمية الجائرة والحفاظ الايكولوجي (حجم الملف 17 ميجا!)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Nile%20Develop%20in%20Cairo.pdf​ 
الخصائص الديموجرافية لسكان الوطن العربي وواقع التنمية البشرية المستدامة: رؤية جغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Popuation%20Arab%20World.pdf​ 
ممر الواحات البحرية – المنيا كممر مقترح للتنمية و التعمير في مصر
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Proposed%7C_Develop%20Egypt.pdf​ 
الأبعاد التنموية لبترول السودان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Sudan%20Oil.pdf​ 
الوصول للمزارات السياحية بالقاهرة الكبرى باستخدام خريطة الايزكرون
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Tourist%7C_Map%20Cairo.pdf​ 
إعادة استخدام المياه و التنمية المستدامة في المملكة العربية السعودية: الأبعاد و التحديات
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Water%20in%20KSA.pdf​ 
أنسنة المكان علي الصورة الفضائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Wikipedia%20Human%20Touch.pdf​ 
_______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f9/topic-t425.htm#968


----------



## أحمد شوقى خليل (17 أبريل 2009)

أريد المساعدة فى برنامج geocalc


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ali992 (18 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## عدنان الصباغ (18 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير على جهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 3alo (21 أبريل 2009)

اسلام عليكم،زملائي المساحين،اريد مساعدتكم في ما يخص leica TCA-1800 ابحت عن الكتاب الخاص بها و ان امكن البرامج الخاصة بها.و شكرا


----------



## مساح يمني (24 أبريل 2009)

_مشكوررررررررررررعلى هذه المكتبه والي الامام_


----------



## abood12345 (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليك أخي د.جمعه أنا عندما أضغط على كلمه download تظهر صفحه خاليه بيضاء .فكيف لي أن أستفيد وأن أرى محتويات الصفحه ---وشكرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 مايو 2009)

غالبا تحدث هذه المشكلة مع الملفات ذات الحجم الكبير (المكتبة مرفوعة علي موقع مجاني أصلا) و ما عليك الا تكرار المحاولة حتي تظهر نافذة تختار منها أمر حفظ save ... لكن عامة كل محتويات المكتبة قابلة للتحميل وتم تجربتها


----------



## بيبي (3 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 

حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## malika_ahmed (11 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour, s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à trouver ces livres: 
1. Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of the stability of lyophobic colloids
E. J. W. Verwey and J. Th. G. Overbeek
Ed. Elsevier Publishing Company

5. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London
je vous remercie d'avance*​


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 مايو 2009)

برنامج عرض نماذج الارتفاعات رقمية

برنامج مجاني – مفتوح المصدر – لعرض صور نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DEM ، وهو من شركة Visualization Software LLC واسم البرنامج هو 3DEM والإصدار هو 20.7. 

مميزات البرنامج:

1- يتعامل مع (أي يعرض) ملفات DEM من أنواع:
USGS DEM, SRTM data, GLOBE tile, LIDAR point cloud, Mars MOLA, GeoTiff DEM, Terrain Matrix, GTOPO30 tile, XYZ point clod, and Mars polar MOLA.

2- يصدر الملفات إلي صيغ:
USGS ASCII DEM, GeoTiff DEM, and Terrain Matrix ​ 
3- يسمح بفتح أكثر من نموذج DEM لنفس المنطقة في نفس الوقت overlay 

4- إمكانية تغيير مسقط النموذج DEM Projection 

5- الاتصال مع أجهزة GPS وتفريغ بيانات نقاطها waypoints إلي المشروع الحالي

6- عرض بيانات النموذج DEM في صورة مجسمة ثلاثية الأبعاد 3D Scene 


إمكانيات ليست كبيرة ! لكنه برنامج مجاني وصغير الحجم ( 4.2 ميجابايت فقط ).

رابط الملف المضغوط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/3DTM.rar​_________________ 
لتحميل الملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open 

نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?p=25408

________________________________________________________________ 
بحوث مساحية من المؤتمر الهندسي الدولي العاشر لجامعة الأزهر الذي عقد في الفترة 24-26 ديسمبر 2008م بالقاهرة:

Three dimensions building extraction using shadow
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/3D%20Building%7C_Extract%202008.pdf


Effect of bar geometry on position accuracy of hidden-point bar method
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Hidden%7C_Point%20Surveying%202008.pdf

Ionospheric delay correction in Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Ionospheric%20delay%20Egypt%202008.pdf

Accuracy assessment study of static-GPS in south Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Static%7C_GPS%20South%20Egypt%202008.pdf

Tropospheric correction estimation in Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Tropo%7C_Correction%20Egypt%202008.pdf​ 
الشكر للمهندس أشرف طلعت محمد المعيد بكلية الهندسة بأسوان الذي أرسل لنا البحوث لنشرها ابتغاء وجه الله تعالي ، فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وأثابه الجنة إن شاء الله.
_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## خالد طه القوصي (16 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## عبدالبارى (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور على المجهود الرائع
وحفظك الله ورعاك وفى تقدم مستمر إن شاء الله


----------



## حمدى رياض (18 مايو 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيروكثر اللة من امثالكم


----------



## علاء ابوراس (18 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه مهندس 
ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## علاء ابوراس (18 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده في شرح نظام gpsفي استخدماته في الاعمال المساحية
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ali992 (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي و ألف شكر


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 مايو 2009)

علاء ابوراس قال:


> ارجو المساعده في شرح نظام gpsفي استخدماته في الاعمال المساحية
> جزاكم الله خير


 
GPS تقنية مستخدمة في المساحة منذ أكثر من 25 عاما ، وكمثال أنقل بعض التعريف السريع بهذه التقنية:

تم استخدام الجي بي اس منذ عام 1973 للأغراض العسكرية بهدف الاستطلاع والمراقبة من قبل وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية واصبح متاح للاستخدامات المدنية منذ بداية الثمانينات. يتكون هذا النظام من 24 قمرا صناعيا يدورون حول الكرة الأرضية بارتفاع تقريبي قدره 20كم. تشكل كل أربعة أقمار سوية مدار اهليلجي(Orbit) ذو ميول زاوي عن الأفق مقداره 55 درجة (Orbital Inclination) ، وبالتالي توجد ستة مستويات مدارية متباعدة عن بعضها البعض بشكل متساو تحيط بالكرة الأرضية. يؤمن الجي بي اس لمستخدمي الجو و الأرض و البحر السهولة بتحديد السرعة و الزمن و الاتجاه و الموقع ذو الإحداثيات الثلاثة بدقة عالية جدا و على مدار ال24 ساعة وفي كل الأحوال الجوية وعلى أي مكان من الكرة الأرضية . وإضافة لما ذكر آنفا, يمتلك الجي بي اس تأثيرات فعالة على كل المجالات الهندسية و الجيوفيزيائية و الاتصالات اللاسلكية و الأغراض الملاحية بكل أنواعها البحرية و الجوية و الأرضية وخصوصا على نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الذي يتطلب إطار دقيق من النقاط الهيكلية الجيوديزية المحلية والعالمية لتأمين المعلومات الجيوديزية اللازمة لتحديد أهداف ملاحية و مساحية وأمنية خاصة بالمصلحة العامة والخاصة بشكل سريع ومحدث. تقوم هذه الأقمار ذو المواقع المعروفة بدور النقاط الهيكلية الجيوديزية المرجعية (Satellite Reference Systems) بالنسبة لمواقع أجهزة الاستقبال الموجودة على الأرض(Local Reference Systems) و المطلوب تعيين احداثياتها. تظهر الأهمية البالغة لنظام الجي بي اس في الأعمال الجيوديزية و المساحية الضخمةوالصعبةوذلك1) تصميم الشبكات الكبيرة التي تغطي مساحات شاسعة من سطح الكرة الأرضية. 2) سهولة إعادة رصد وتحديث هذه الشبكات بشكل متكرر وسريع. 3) تعيين المواقع الإحداثية والتغيرات الحاصلة بها بدقة متناهية جدا وخلال فترات رصد قصيرة وبمسافات طويلة جدا ودون الحاجة لتأمين شرط الرؤيا بينها والذي يعتبر أساسيا عند استخدام الطرق المساحية الأخرى


للقراءة عن GPS بتوسع:

من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:


1- كتب باللغة العربية:

مقررات الكليات التقنية بالمؤسسة العامة السعودية للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني:
النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20College.pdf​ 

مقررات المعاهد الفنية بالمؤسسة العامة السعودية للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني:
النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf​ 

محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في الجي بي إس – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Oman%20All.pdf


2- كتب باللغة الانجليزية:


Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdf


_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يونيو 2009)

ستة دروس فيديو تعليمية لتعلم برنامج الخرائط الكنتورية الشهير Surfer 8 (شرح الفيديو باللغة العربية). وهم دروس منتشرة في عدة مواقع علي الانترنت (لا نعرف من قام بإعدادها في الأساس لكنننا ندعو الله أن يجزيه خير الثواب عن هذا العمل الرائع) رأينا أن نضمهم للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية كرابط دائم بدلا من روابط الرفع المؤقتة. والشكر الجزيل للأستاذ / مختار الحسانين الذي أمدنا بنسخة من هذه الملفات لرفعها إلي المكتبة. وبما أن الملفات ذات حجم كبير - من الممكن أن يسبب مشاكل في تحميله - فقد تم تجزئة كل ملف إلي ملفات أصغر لا يتجاوز حجم الواحد 10 ميجا.


رابط المجلد الذي يضم كل الملفات:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio


الدرس رقم 1 كاملا ( 11 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/1.wmv​ 
الدرس رقم 1 مضغوط ( 7 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/1.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 2 كاملا ( 29 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/2.wmv​ 
أجزاء الدرس رقم 2:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/2.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/2.part2.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 3 كاملا ( 35 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.wmv​ 
أجزاء الدرس رقم 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part3.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part4.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 4 كاملا ( 28 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.wmv​ 
أجزاء الدرس رقم 4:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.part3.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 5 كاملا ( 31 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.wmv​أجزاء الدرس رقم 5:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.part3.rar​ 

الدرس رقم 6 كاملا ( 39 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.wmv​ 

أجزاء الدرس رقم 6:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part3.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part4.rar​ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في: 
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f6/topic-t405.htm#921


----------



## ali992 (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
مجهود جبار د. جمعة


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4422

*رسالة ماجستير عن التحليل المكاني لمناسيب وكيمياء المياه الجوفية*

السلام عليكم
الأخوة الكرام 
أهديكم رسالة الماجستير التي قدمتها لجامعة سالزبورج -النمسا 2008 عن التحليل المكاني لمناسيب وكيمياء المياه الجوفية بمنطقة جنوب الجبل الأخضر شمال شرق ليبيا باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. وهي باللغة الانجليزية (122 صفحة ، 2.2 ميجا) بعنوان:
Spatial analysis of groundwater level and hydrochemistry in the south Al Jabal Al Akhdar area using GIS​ 
أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم ويستفيد منها أعضاء ورواد المنتدى 
وفقكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


رابط التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/108773857/a0e1892c/S_Hamad_Sapatial_Analysis_GIS_Msc_Thesis.html?​ 
صلاح حمد
الجماهيرية الليبية 
[email protected]

تم رفع الرسالة للمكتبة الرقمية في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/S%7C_Hamad%7C_Sapatial%20Analysis%7C_GIS%7C_Msc%7C_2008.pdf​ 

_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

وجدت ملف علي الانترنت يشرح بالصور:

1- كيفية تحميل بيانات من نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية العالمي SRTM من الانترنت
2- كيفية تحميل بيانات SRTM وكيفية إنشاء خطوط كنتور منه في خطوة واحدة باستخدام برنامج Global Mapper 

ومن أن الشرح بالصور وبكلمات انجليزية بسيطة ألا أننا ترجمناها أيضا ووضعنا كلتا النسختين (العربية و الانجليزية) في ملف واحد ( مكون من 13 صفحة ، وحجمه 2.5 ميجا) وتم رفعة للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/HowToDownloadSRTMContours%20Ar.pdf​ 
_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

مجموعة أخري من دروس فيديو Arc GIS الرائعة جدا للمتميز الأستاذ رمضان الشافعي (جزاه الله عنها كل خير و أثابه الجنة إن شاء الله تعالي) لم يتم رفعها من قبل للمكتبة ، وحيث أن بعض الملفات ذات حجم ضخم قمنا بتجزئتها إلي ملفات أصغر لا يتعدي حجم الواحد منهم 20 ميجا:


درس اكتشاف التغيرات Change Detection :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Change%20%7C_dediction.exe​ 

درس ترقيم الخطوط Digitizing Lines :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Digitizing%20Lines.exe​ 


أربعة أجزاء لدرس عن تحويل ملفات أو طبقات ArcGIS إلي صيغة dxf الخاصة ببرنامج الأوتوكاد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part3.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part4.rar

بعد تحميل الملفات الأربعة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم مرة أخري و سينتج ملف فيديو dxf_convert حجمه 82.5 ميجا.


أربعة أجزاء لدرس عن تقويم أو إرجاع الصور Rectify :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part3.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part4.rar

بعد تحميل الملفات الأربعة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم مرة أخري و سينتج ملف فيديو Rectify حجمه 77.8 ميجا.



ستة أجزاء لدرس عن قواعد البيانات داخل ArcGIS أي Attribute Table :


http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part3.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part4.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part5.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part6.rar​ 
بعد تحميل الملفات الستة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم مرة أخري و سينتج ملف فيديو Table حجمه 147 ميجا !.

_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2009)




----------



## beedo (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ولله علي المجهود الجبار الواضح في هذا المجال


----------



## ali992 (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
منذ فترة لا أستطيع تحميل أي ملف!!!! أي ملف أحمله يتخزن بمساحة فارغة 0 kb 
هل هذه مشكلة عامة أم فقط لدي ?? هل يتوجب علي عمل log in للمكتبة ?? علما أنني حملت العديد من الملفات سابقا دون مشاكل..
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed almasah (10 يونيو 2009)

جزا الله كل من ساهم فى هذا الجهد الكبير خيراااااااااااا


----------



## ali992 (10 يونيو 2009)

ali992 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> منذ فترة لا أستطيع تحميل أي ملف!!!! أي ملف أحمله يتخزن بمساحة فارغة 0 kb
> هل هذه مشكلة عامة أم فقط لدي ?? هل يتوجب علي عمل log in للمكتبة ?? علما أنني حملت العديد من الملفات سابقا دون مشاكل..
> جزاكم الله كل خير



الأمور أصبحت جيدة والتحميل لا مشكلة فيه ...و لا أعرف سببا لمشكلة التحميل المتكررة التي تحصل بين الفينة و الأخرى

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يونيو 2009)

مانوال سلاح المهندسين بالجيش الأمريكي

يقدم سلاح المهندسين بالقوات المسلحة الأمريكية العديد من الكتب التطبيقية (نظري و عملي) لبعض فروع الهندسة المساحية. وبالطبع الكتب باللغة الانجليزية لكنها ذات مستوي علمي و تقني رائع جدا ، وقد كانت متاحة للجميع إلا أن الموقع الآن به مشاكل أو ربما تم حجبه لمن هم خارج أمريكا !! عامة: كانت لدي بعض هذه الكتب – معظمها كامل - وأعدت رفعها للمكتبة الرقمية في مجلدات منفصلة (لان كل فصل من أي كتاب في ملف PDF منفصل وهذه الملفات محمية ضد التعديل أو الدمج!) كالآتي:

المجلد العام لكل الكتب:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books|_En/USA|_Army|_Engineers|_Manuals 
ملف كتاب المساحة الجيوديسية لعام 2002م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/USA%20Army%20Geodetic%20Surveys%202002.pdf

ملف كتاب المساحة الطبوغرافية لعام 1994م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/USA%20Army%20Topo%20Surveys%2094.pdf

مجلد مانوال المساحة الهيدروجرافية أو البحرية لعام 2002م: 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/Hydro%7C_Survey

مجلد مانوال المساحة بالجي بي إس لعام 2003م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/GPS%7C_Survey?uc=3

مجلد مانوال المساحة التصويرية أو الجوية لعام 2002م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/Photogrammetry

_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يونيو 2009)

نقلا عن مشاركة للأخت مروة رمضان في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية: http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4474

ملفين – باللغة الانجليزية – للدكتور محمود شندي يتناولا تقنيات المساحة الجوية. 

يتناول الملف الأول (36 صفحة) مقدمة عن العدسات و الكاميرات المستخدمة في التصوير الجوي بالإضافة للتخطيط للتصوير واختيار مقياس الرسم المناسب للصور المطلوبة. يتناول الملف الثاني (57 صفحة) أساسيات التصوير الجوي Aerial photography و المساحة الجوية photogrammetry.

الروابط المؤقتة للملفين:
http://www.4shared.com/file/110705337/92e00c7e/image_formation.html​و
http://www.4shared.com/file/110705168/7cac31c4/lect1_Aerial_photography.html​ 
وقد تم رفعها للمكتبة الرقمية – كروابط دائمة في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/image%20formation.pdf​ 
وأيضا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/lect1%20Aerial%20photography.pdf​ 
_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يونيو 2009)

ملف باوربوينت (مضغوط بحجم 7 ميجا) مكون من 200 شريحة – باللغة الانجليزية مع ترجمة المصطلحات الرئيسية بالعربي – لدورة تدريبية تقدمها شركة ايزري ووكلاؤها عن: 
مقدمة في برنامج Arc GIS – المستوي الأول

الملف – إنتاج عام 2004م – مكون من 9 دروس تدريبية عن أساسيات التعامل مع البرنامج.

رابط الملف:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ESRI%7C_ArcGIS.rar


_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا دكتور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## tetrabak (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو منكم اعطائنا صور لاجهزة المساحه الحديثه 



ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 يونيو 2009)

tetrabak قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> نرجو منكم اعطائنا صور لاجهزة المساحه الحديثه ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
أنظر موضوع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138959.html#post1141850


----------



## kaka999 (18 يونيو 2009)

مبالغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 يونيو 2009)

رسالة ماجستير – باللغة العربية – مكونة من 215 صفحة وحجم الملف 10 ميجا:

عنوان الرسالة: التخطيط المكاني للخدمات الصحية في منطقة ضواحي القدس الشرقية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
الباحث: سامر حاتم رشدي
القسم: التخطيط الحضري و الإقليمي
الجامعة: جامعة النجاح الوطنية ، نابلس ، فلسطين
التاريخ: غير محدد !

الرابط في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GIS%204%20Hosiptals%20in%20Al%7C_Quds%20MSC.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 
شرح – بالصور و اللغة العربية – للمهندسة عبير الركابي في منتديات التصميم بالحاسوب ونظام المعلومات الجغرافية لكيفية استيراد إحداثيات مجموعة من النقاط (مخزنة في ملف اكسل) إلي برنامج Arc Map 

الرابط (حجم الملف 1.3 ميجا) في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Excel%7C_2%7C_ArcMap.pdf
________________________________________________________________ 
كتيب 23 صفحة – باللغة الانجليزية – من شركة جارمن لأجهزة الجي بي إس المحمولة بعنوان:
المدخل إلي الجي بي إس للمبتدئين GPS Guide for Beginners 
الرابط (حجم الملف 0.6 ميجا) في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Garmin%7C_GPS%7C_Guide.pdf
________________________________________________________________ 
كتاب كامل – باللغة العربية – لشرح برنامج الاستشعار عن بعد Erdas Imagine مكون من 381 صفحة وحجم الملف 15 ميجا.
الرابط في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/ERDAS%20Tutorial%20Ar.pdf
________________________________________________________________ 

كتاب – بالانجليزية – من إصدار عام 2006م في موضوع أساسيات جودة البيانات المكانية في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS Fundamentals of Spatial Data Quality. الكتاب مكون من 310 صفحة و حجم الملف 4 ميجا.
الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Fundamentals%7C_Spatial%7C_Data%7C_Quality.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

ملف – بالعربية – يشرح الخطوات الأولية (فتح مشروع جديد و استيراد البيانات من الأجهزة وتصديرها في صيغة نصية) لبرنامج الحسابات المساحية الخاص بشركة ليكا السويسرية المعروف باسم Lieca Geo-Office. الملف مكون من 12 صفحة (للأسف مجهول المصدر) وحجمه 1.1 ميجا.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Leica%20Geo%7C_Office.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

كتاب باللغة العربية للأستاذ تركي العسيري بعنوان الفيجوال باسيك للجميع: نحو برمجة كائنيه التوجه. 

الكتاب طبعة 2002 ومكون من 214 صفحة وهو مجاني التوزيع والنشر علي الانترنت ومكون من 14 فصل.


رابط الملف (1.2 ميجا فقط) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/VB%7C_Book%7C_Ar.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

برنامج GravSoft لحسابات الجيويد من قياسات الجاذبية الأرضية Geodetic Gravity Field Modelling Program والذي قام بتطويره البروفيسور كارل تشيرنج Carl C. Tscherning والبروفيسور راين فورسبرج Rene Forsberg العالمين الشهيرين بجامعة كوبنهاجن الدنمركية.

البرنامج متاح مجانا للاستخدام العلمي و التعليمي فقط – دون أية أغراض تجارية - من خلال موقع: ftp.gfy.ku.dk أو بالكتابة للبروفيسور الأول علي: [email protected] . 

النسخة الحالية هي 2.6.6 بتاريخ يناير 2009م وحجم الملف المضغوط 14 ميجا. 

رابط الملف من المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Gravsoft%7C_266.zip
________________________________________________________________ 

كتاب – بالانجليزية – من إصدار عام 2006م في موضوع الاستشعار عن بعد للسطوح المصمتة Remote sensing of impervious surfaces. الكتاب مكون من 471 صفحة و حجم الملف 19 ميجا.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%7C_Impervious%7C_Surfaces%7C_07.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

قاموس المورد عربي – انجليزي ، طبعة 1995م مكون من 1257 صفحة ، ومع أنه ممسوح ضوئيا وليس نسخة رقمية إلا أنه مفيد جدا في البحث عن ترجمة أي كلمة عربية إلي اللغة الانجليزية. 

حجم الملف الأصلي pdf 30 ميجا ولذلك تم تجزئته إلي 3 أجزاء مضغوطة rar حجم الواحد 10 ميجا في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/mawrid.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/mawrid.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/mawrid.part3.rar​بعد تحميل الأجزاء الثلاثة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم.

_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## elk5ateb30 (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يادكتور جـــــــمعه el5hateb30


----------



## elk5ateb30 (10 يوليو 2009)

انا هعتبر دة كنز من كنوز المساحة بجد متشكرين جدا يادكتور على المادة العلمية دة el5hateb30


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعه


----------



## ايمن محمد السيد من (12 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم*

اسال اله العظيم ان يجازيك خيرا ويكتب لك خاتمة حسنة


----------



## mostafacourageous (13 يوليو 2009)

انا بتقدم بالشكر للدكتورجمعه على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجوا منه المزيد


----------



## mostafacourageous (13 يوليو 2009)

انابتقدم بالشكر الى الدكتورجمعه على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجوا منه المزيد


----------



## mostafacourageous (13 يوليو 2009)

انا بتقدم بالشكر الى الدكتور جمعه على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجوا منه المزيد


----------



## mostafacourageous (15 يوليو 2009)

انا بتقدم بالشكر الى الدكتور جمعة على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى منه المزيد


----------



## mostafacourageous (15 يوليو 2009)

انا بتقدم بالشكر الى الدكتور جمعه على هذاالمجهود الرائع ونتمنى منه المزيد


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يوليو 2009)

ملف للدكتور جمعة داود – يشرح باللغة العربية والصور – خطوات تحميل ملفات المدارات الدقيقة لاقمار الجي بي اس Precise GPS Orbits وهي المتاحة مجانا علي موقع الهيئة الدولية المعروفة باسم IGS. وهذه الملفات مفيدة جدا لتحسين دقة حسابات الجي بي اس حيث أن أخطاء مدارات الاقمار الصناعية تعد من أهم وأكبر مصادر الاخطاء تأثيرا علي جودة الاحداثيات المحسوبة من أرصاد الجي بي اس.

رابط الملف من المكتبة الرقمية (0.5 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%7C_GPS%7C_Orbits%7C_Ar.pdf

________________________________________________________________ 
نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4467

ملفين لموضوع ممتاز (باللغة العربية) للمهندس / محمد صبرى مهندس الدعم الفنى بشركة الجهات وكيل شركة ترمبل في السعودية في موضوع:

تشغيل أجهزة أجهزة GPS ماركة ترمبل مع شبكة تصحيحات VRS لمدينة جدة بالسعودية

الملف الاول (نسخة منقحة):
كيفية ضبط أجهزة ترمبل لاستقبال الاشارات من شبكة VRS 

الملف الثاني:
كيفية تشغيب برنامج الحساب من ترمبل لحسابات أرصاد نقاط الجي بي اس المربوطة علي شبكة VRS 

الروابط في المكتبة الرقمية:

رابط الملف الاول (العمل الحقلي) 0.9 ميجا في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Trimble%20Jeddah%7C_VRS%7C_1B.pdf

رابط الملف الثاني (العمل المكتبي) 0.8 ميجا في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Trimble%20Jeddah%7C_VRS%7C_2.pdf

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...Applications/Applied|_Geomatics|_June|_09.pdf_______________________________________________________________ 

نقلا عن ملتقي العاملين بالمساحة و الخرائط و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1899#post1899

شرح مكون من 25 صفحة – باللغة العربية و الصور – لبرنامج Surfer 8 للمهندس أشرف علواني. 

الرابط الاول:
http://www.2shared.com/file/6512959/84e60dfb/SURFER_8___.html

رابط المكتبة الرقمية ( حجم الملف 3.2 ميجا) في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/SURFER%208%20Ar.pdf

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...Applications/Applied|_Geomatics|_June|_09.pdf________________________________________________________________ 

ملف – باللغة العربية – للدكتور جمعة داود يقدم ترجمة لمقال رائع للبروفيسور تشارلز ميري من جامعة كابتون بجنوب أفريقيا نشر في عدد أغسطس 2008م لمجلة المساحة الفنية Surveying Technical ، والمقال يشرح الجيويد وعلاقته بارتفاعات الجي بي إس. 

تم دمج كلا الملفين في ملف واحد (0.7 ميجا) و رفعه علي المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20and%20the%20Geoid%20Ar.pdf

________________________________________________________________ 


معجم المصطلحات الجيوديسية (33 صفحة بالعربية) للدكتور جمعة محمد داود معربا عن كتيب المساحة الجيوديسية لسلاح المهندسين بالجيش الامريكي.

رابط الملف ويحتوي المعجم بكلتا اللغتين العربية و الانجليزية ( 0.4 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%20Geodetic%7C_Glossary%20Ar.pdf

________________________________________________________________ 

برنامج TatuGIS Calculator v. 1.2.3 لتحويل الاحداثيات بين المراجع الجيوديسية و العالمية ، وهو برنامج مجاني من شركة http://www.TatuGIs.com  ويعد نسخة بسيطة صغيرة الحجم والامكانيات أيضا من البرنامج الشهير المجاني أيضا GeoTrans من هيئة المساحة الجيوديسية الامريكية. 

رابط البرنامج (0.8 ميجا) علي المكتبة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TatukGIS%7C_CAL%7C_1%7C_2%7C_3.rar

________________________________________________________________ 

عدد يوليه 2009م من المجلة الشهيرة GPS World (53 صفحة بالانجليزية) ويحتوي اخر أخبار تقنيات تحديد المواقع الثلاثة – الجي بي اس و الجلوناس و جاليليو – بالاضافة لاحدث الاجهزة و البرامج والتطبيقات المساحية. 

يمكن الحصول علي العدد من موقع المجلة مباشرة في:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/questex/gps0709/#/2

أو تحميله من المكتبة الرقمية (9 ميجا) في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%7C_World%7C_07%7C_2009%7C_pdf.zip

________________________________________________________________ 

مجموعة من ملفات الليسب Lisp المفيدة لبرنامج الاوتوكاد (الشكر للمهندس البربري لاهدائهم) تشمل عدة تطبيقات منها علي سبيل المثال:

حساب المساحة ، ملائمة زوايا الخطوط ، اضافة الاحداثيات ، تغيير مقياس خط ، التحويل بين وحدات القياس ، عمل جدول للاحداثيات ، ترقيم النقاط ، عمل شعاع بزاوية ، حساب منحنيات الطرق، رسم شبكة احداثيات ..... الخ.

الملف المضغوط (حجمه 13 ميجا) في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/AutoCAD%7C_Lisps.rar

________________________________________________________________ 

نقلا عن المهندس حسن محمد برابطة خريجي المساحة و الخرائط و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالجامعات المصرية:
http://mesa7a.com/forum/showthread.php?p=151038#post151038

برنامج محاكاه (تدريبي) لبرنامج الحسابات TopSURVC7.1 لأجهزة المحطة الشاملة و الجي بي اس من انتاج شركة توبكون:

الرابط الاصلي ( حجم الملف 55 ميجا):

http://www.4shared.com/file/115751125/73cbbffd/TopSURVPCv7_1_By_Hassan_Mohamed.html

الروابط في المكتبة الرقمية ( 3 أجزاء كلا منها حجمه حوالي 20 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TopSURVPCv7%7C_1%7C_Simulator.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TopSURVPCv7%7C_1%7C_Simulator.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TopSURVPCv7%7C_1%7C_Simulator.part3.rar

________________________________________________________________ 
ملف فيديو لخطوات تغيير المرجع الجيوديسي و نظام احداثيات طبقة داخل برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ArcMAP باستخدام أداه Project.

الملف المضغوط (28 ميجا) في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/convert%7C_coord%7C_arcmap.rar

وبعد فك الضغط يكون حجم ملف الفيديو 38 ميجا.

________________________________________________________________ 

بحثين باللغة العربية من موقع وحدة الأبحاث المكانية بكلية التربية بجامعة ديالي بالعراق الشقيق:

الاول: تقويم كفاءة الخدمة الصحية في مدينة المقدادية باعتماد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (مأخوذ من رسالة ماجستبر بالكلية).

الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%7C_Hospital%7C_Iraq.doc

الثاني: نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الشرطة.

الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%7C_Police%7C_Iraq.doc

________________________________________________________________ 


أربع كتب مساحية جديدة (باللغة الانجليزية) تم الحصول عليهم من موقع جيجابيديا و ضمهم لمحتويات المكتبة:

A guide to Land Surveys, 2009, 3 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/A%20Guide%20to%20Land%20Surveys%202009.pdf

Datums and Map Projection , 2003, 7 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Datums%20and%20Map%20Projections%202003.pdf

GPS and GIS, 2002, 15 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20and%20GIS%202002.pdf

Manual of Geo-Spatial Sciences and Technologies, 2005, 10 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Manual%20of%20GeoSpatial%20Sciences%202005.pdf

_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع ويارب دائما تكون في نجاح


----------



## ABDO ALRZAG (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم انشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اتمنى من جميع الطلبة العرب الاشتراك فى هدا الموقع فيه فائدة علمية ممتاز جدآ جدآ ومرة ثانية اشكر اخوة العاملين ومالمهتمين بهدا الموقع من دون تخصيص جزاكم الله الف شكر وصحة وعافية 
اخوكم عبد الرزاق


----------



## محمدين علي (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كريم شمس (24 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (24 أغسطس 2009)

نسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم 
وأن يجزيكم خير الجزاء


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير
*​


----------



## احمدالزلبانى (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووركتير


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكوكبة النجوم في الملتقي الجميل وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان وكل عام وانت بخير يادكتور / جمعه داود


----------



## فداك ياعراق (28 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك الحلوه على هاي المواضيع بارك الله بيك وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمود العبود (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذي الكريم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 
ومبروك عليك الشهر الكريم 
تقبل مروري ودمت بخير


----------



## siryn2003 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamdy khedawy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedlutfi (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد برنامج محاكاة لجهاز المحطة الشاملة topcon 1211dوجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد هاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يل أخي و دمت فخرا لهدا المنتدى و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فوزي السلطاني (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود الكبيره والتي فيها الخير للمهندسين العرب


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

انا جدا اشكركم اخوان على هذه المكتبة العظيمة جهود طيبة 
نتمنى الاكثر والاكثر
شكرا للجميع


----------



## مصعب كامل (23 سبتمبر 2009)

المساحة علم ممتع وشكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ABDO ALRZAG (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله مشاء الله على كل هده نشكر أ الدكتور جمعه على المجهود الدى بدله فى كل هد ه المعلومات كما نشكر ادارة الموقع 
سوالى كيف تحويل قراءاة الاحدثيات من المحلى الى العالمى او العكس ؟
اشتغل على جهاز توتل استيشن نوع ليكا 1300 اريد من يعرف كيف استعمل استك اوتفى الجهاز 
السلام عليكم


----------



## ABDO ALRZAG (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله مشاء الله على كل هده نشكر أ الدكتور جمعه على المجهود الدى بدله فى كل هد ه المعلومات كما نشكر ادارة الموقع 
سوالى كيف تحويل قراءاة الاحدثيات من المحلى الى العالمى او العكس ؟
اشتغل على جهاز توتل استيشن نوع ليكا 1300 اريد من يعرف كيف استعمل استك اوت فى الجهاز 
السلام عليكم


----------



## غفور (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مجهود رائع يا دكتور وربنا يجعلك دايما فى خدمة العلم انا بس عندى سؤال اولا انا مش خريج معاهد مساحيه لكن اتعلمت المساحه وبشتغل حاليا مساح فى شركه والحمد لله بس مش عاوذ اكون مجرد مشغل اله او جهاز لذا انا عاوز ادرس حتى احصل على العلم الخاص بهذا المجال واحصل على شهادة فى هذا التخصص
بس مش عارف ابدا من اين على فكرة انا مصرى وارجو النصيحة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 أكتوبر 2009)

غفور قال:


> انا مش خريج معاهد مساحيه لكن اتعلمت المساحه وبشتغل حاليا مساح فى شركه والحمد لله بس مش عاوذ اكون مجرد مشغل اله او جهاز لذا انا عاوز ادرس حتى احصل على العلم الخاص بهذا المجال واحصل على شهادة فى هذا التخصص. بس مش عارف ابدا من اين على فكرة انا مصرى وارجو النصيحة ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم

وفقك الله و رعاك ..... أعتقد أنه من الافضل أن تبدأ بالقراءة في الجزء النظري عن المساحة و أنواعها و طرق الرصد و المعادلات المساخدمة ، وستجد الكثير من الكتب في هذه المكتبة المجانية وخاصة المقررات الدراسية بالكليات التقنية في السعودية فهي كتب جيدة جدا و باللغة العربية 

أما اذا كنت تبحث عن شهادة فالموضوع في مصر صعب لأنه يحتاج دخول كلية هندسة من البداية ! وربما توجد الكثير من الشركات الخاصة التي تقدم دورات تدريبية و تمنح شهادات بذلك ، لكن طالما أنك تعمل فعلا في مجال المساحة فربما لن تفيدك هذه الدورات كثيرا.

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 أكتوبر 2009)

منحني خالقي العليم القدير علما و وفقني ربي بفضله و كرمه لنشر العديد من البحوث العلمية في السنوات الماضية في المجلات و المؤتمرات العلمية المحلية و الدولية ، و ها أنا ذا أنشر معظمها لوجهه تعالي عسي أن تنفع أخواني الباحثين وتنفعني أيضا يوم الدين. وأدعو كل مستفيد من هذه المواد العلمية أن يدعو الله عز و جل أن يغفر لي و لوالدي.

أولا: الرسائل الاكاديمية:

رسالة الماجستير و عنوانها:
Some considerations in the adjustment of GPS baselines in the network mode, 1991 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Dawod%20GPS%5E_MSC%201991.pdf

رسالة الدكتوراه و عنوانها:
A national gravity standardization network for Egypt, 1998
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Dawod%20ENGSN%5E_PhD%201998.pdf

أيضا رأت زوجني د. هدي فيصل محمد أن تنشر - نسخة لوجه الله تعالي - من رسالتها للدكتوراه و عنوانها:
Realization and redefinition of the Egyptian vertical datum based on recent heterogeneous observations, 2005 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Hoda%5E_Mohamed%20PhD%202005.pdf

ثانيا: البحوث العلمية باللغة العربية

استخدام أحدث تقنيات الرصد على الأقمار الصناعية لتحديد حجم المنخفضات لمشروعات إدارة الموارد المائية ، 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Dawod%20GPS%5E_Depression%5E_Vol%202002.pdf

دراسة الفروق بين مناسيب رخامات الري و مناسيب روبيرات المساحة لمحطات قياس مناسيب المياه علي نهر النيل ، 2005 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Dawod%20Nile%20Gauges%20and%20MSL%202005.pdf


ثالثا: البحوث العلمية باللغة الانجليزية:

Towards the redefinition of the Egyptian geoid: Performance analysis of recent global geoid models and digital terrain models, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Analyiz%20Global%20Geoids%202008.pdf

Fitting gravimetric local and global quasi-geoids to GPS/levelling data: The role of geoid/quasi-geoid variations in Egypt, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Geoid%20QuasGeoid%202008.pdf

Estimation of Sea Level Rise Hazardous Impacts in Egypt within a GIS Environment, 2008
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GIS%20for%20MSL%202008.pdf

Assessment of a cost-effective GPS data processing alternative in Egypt utilizing international on-line processing services, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Assesment%20on%5E_line%20GPS%202007.pdf

Evaluation of River Nile high flood effects by Geographic Information System, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GIS%5E_Nile%20Floods%202007.pdf

New strategies in the utilization of GPS technology for mapping and GIS activities in Egypt, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20New%20GPS%20strategies%202007.pdf

Enhancing the integrity of the national geodetic data base in Egypt, 2005 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Geo%5E_Net%20in%20Egypt%20FIG%202005.pdf

Developing a precise geoid model for hydrographic surveying of the River Nile, 2005
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Nile%5E_Geoid%202005.pdf

Assessment and modelling of sea level rise and metrological changes in Egypt, 2005
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Sea%20Level%20Rise%20in%20Egypt%202005.pdf

Productive GPS topographic mapping for national development projects in Egypt, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Top%5E_Surv%20GPS%202003.pdf

Proposed standards and specifications for GPS geodetic surveys in Egypt, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20Standards%202003.pdf

Modernization plan of GPS in 21st century and its impacts on surveying applications, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Modernization%20of%20GPS%202003.pdf

Efficiency of new solutions for surveying and mapping problems in integrated water resources management, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Navig%20GPS%20Transf%202003.pdf

Establishment of precise geodetic control networks for updating the River Nile maps, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Nile%5E_GPS%5E_Network%202003.pdf

A Precise Integrated GPS/Gravity Geoid Model for Egypt, 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20SRI%5E_Geoid%202002.pdf

The Establishment of the First Modern Sea Level Monitoring System in Egypt, 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20MSL%20System%20Egypt%202002.pdf

The magnitude and significance of long-term sea level rise in Egypt from a geodetic perspective, 2001 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20MSL%20Rise%20in%20Egypt%202001.pdf

Quality control measures for the Egyptian National Gravity Standardization Network, 2000 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20QC%20of%20ENGSN97%202000.pdf

Optimum geodetic datum transformation techniques for GPS surveys in Egypt, 2000 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20Transformation%202000.pdf

Efficiency of GPS techniques in national applications, 1999
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20in%20Nat%5E_Project%201999.pdf

Increasing the reliability of GPS geodetic networks, 1995 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Outliers%20in%20GPS%201995.pdf

A method for detecting no-check observations in GPS networks, 1992 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20No%5E_Check%201992.pdf

On the use of pseudo-Kinematic GPS satellite positioning technology in surveying reclaimed lands in Egypt, 1992 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Pseudo%5E_Kin%20GPS%201992.pdf


رابعا: المقالات العلمية:

The Egyptian National Gravity Standardization Network (ENGSN97), 2001 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Article%5E_ENGSN97%202001.pdf

دقة أجهزة النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع GPS المحمولة يدويا وتطبيقاتها في بناء نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS ، 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Dawod%20Article%5E_GPS%20Handy%202008.pdf


________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## الصديق والفاروق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_201 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لنا ولك


----------



## المهندس سبايسى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على كل ما تفعلة


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا د. جمعة


----------



## almomani (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود كبير
اسأل الله لك الاجر والثواب


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بحث باللغة العربية - منشور2004 م- للدكتور سعد أبو راس الغامدي من جامعة أم القري بمكة المكرمة بعنوان: استخلاص شبكة التصريف السطحي باستعمال المعالجة الالية لبيانات صور الاقمار الصناعية: دراسة علي منطقة جبال نعمان.

الرابط (4 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Dr%5E_Saad%5E_Al%5E_Ghamdi%5E_RS.pdf
________________________________________________________________

ملف ممتاز يقدم باللغة العربية مقدمة عن: المساحة بالميزان ، وهو منقول عن الكاتب Director في موقع رابطة خريجي المساحة و الخرائط و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالجامعات المصرية:

الرابط (2 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Levelling%20Ar.pdf
________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## surveying engineer (18 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks doctor. i hope god gives u good health and always help people. 
(M-Gabr 4th year shoubra faculty of engineering


----------



## eng_nezar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر لك يا دكتور وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 أكتوبر 2009)

دكتور جمعة الله يخليك عايز شرح بسيط اى سهل لأمال الميول فى الصرف الصحى و كمان شرح لمقياس الرسم ولو فى كتب بالعربى يارييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ولكم الشكر...


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Yyamine (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اله فيك و شكرا جزيلا . بالمناسبة ربما أجد مساعدة منكم و لو اني خرجت عن الموضوع, بودي أن أطلب منكم معلومات مدققة عن أنسطلسيون لبرنامج العملاق ArGIS.9.3.SLX وطلب أخر هو كيف أحصل على كراك.و تحياتي الخالصة لك و إلى جميع الساهرين على نشر العلم ومساعدة الأخرين. و السلام


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Yyamine قال:


> بالمناسبة ربما أجد مساعدة منكم و لو اني خرجت عن الموضوع, بودي أن أطلب منكم معلومات مدققة عن أنسطلسيون لبرنامج العملاق ArGIS.9.3.SLX وطلب أخر هو كيف أحصل على كراك.و تحياتي الخالصة لك و إلى جميع الساهرين على نشر العلم ومساعدة الأخرين. و السلام


 
الرد في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40755.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف تقديمي ممتاز – باور بوينت – باللغة العربية مكون من 124 شريحة *للدكتورة صفية جابر عيد *مدرسة مقرر الخرائط المعاصرة بجامعة دمشق للعام الدراسي 2007 – 2008م. 

الملف موجود – في 5 محاضرات تفصيلية – في موقع الموسوعة الجغرافية في الرابط: http://4geography.com/vb/showthread.php?p=5920#post5920 

وتم دمج المحاضرات الخمسة في ملف واحد ، ورفعه للمكتبة الرقمية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Modern%20Maps%20and%20Carography%20Ar.ppt

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف تقديمي ممتاز – باور بوينت – باللغة العربية مكون من 230 شريحة للدكتور رائد أحمد صالحة من الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة - فلسطين للعام الدراسي 2008 – 2009م عن: مناهج البحث الجغرافي ويضم الخطوات والقواعد الاساسية لاجراء بحث جغرافي سواء لمرحلة البكالوريوس أو الدراسات العليا. *ومع أن الملف يتعلق بالبحوث الجغرافية ألا أنه يقدم صورة رائعة عن خطوات اجراء أي بحث علمي بصفة عامة ، وهو ملف مفيد جدا لطلاب الدراسات العليا في أي تخصص.*

الملف موجود في موقع الجامعة في الرابط:
http://www.iugaza.edu.ps/emp/emp_folders/331/Research.ppt 

وتم رفعه للمكتبة الرقمية أيضا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geographic%20Research%20Ar.ppt

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## طارق النجدى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي تلك المكتبة القيمة فهي تحتوي علي كتب قيمة ومعلومات اكثر قيمة تفيد كل من يريد الاستفادة


----------



## bobrier (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## R23 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله الله يزيدكم علم من علمه


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا دكتور و بارك الله فيك وأن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفين باللغة العربية لشرح خطوات التعامل مع جهاز المحطة الشاملة Total Station من شركة سوكيا موديلات 310 - 510 – 610 ، وكلاهما مو موقع المهندسين العرب.

الملف الاول (21 صفحة) للمهندس محمد العيسوي الدسوقي ابو سليم في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/TS%20Sokkia_510_A.pdf

الملف الثاني (28 صفحة) من مكتب النور لخدمات الكمبيوتر في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/TS%20Sokkia_510_B.pdf


________________________________________________________________

ملف – باللغة العربية – للاستاذ علي طلبه يشرح خطوات عمل ميزانية شبكية من نموذج ارتفاعات رقمية DEM باستخدام برامج: جلوبال مابر ، اكسل ، أرك جي أي أس ثم تصدير النتائج الي برامج الاوتوكاد و الجوجل ايرث. ملف ممتاز بحق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Grids%20by%20DEM%20Ali_Tolba.pdf
________________________________________________________________

ملف باللغة العربية (منقول من منتدي الجغرافيون العرب وغير معلوم المؤلف !) يشرح بالصور خطوات استيراد بيانات من ملف اكسل الي داخل برنامج الارك جي أي أس:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ESRI_ArcGIS.rar

ملف اخر (منقول من موقع الموسوعة الجغرافية) للدكتور / منيف بوحسون يشرح نفس الخطوات بأسلوب اخر:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GPS%20points%20To%20ArcView.pdf

________________________________________________________________

كتاب – باللغة الانجليزية – للدكتور Nico Sneeuw من معهد الجيوديسيا بجامعة شتوتجارت الألمانية عن: الجيوديسيا الفيزيقية أو الطبيعية Physical Geodesy و مكون من 137 صفحة ، والكتاب طبعة 2006 :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books_En/PHYSICAL%20GEODESY%202006.pdf


________________________________________________________________

كتاب باللغة العربية – 199 صفحة - للدكتور أنور عبد العليم بعنوان: الملاحة و علوم البحار عند العرب وهو من سلسلة عالم المعرفة طبعة 1979 بالقاهرة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Navigation%20History%20Ar%201979.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## الأوائل1971 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" و بارك الله بك و نفع بك المســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلمين


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك************** وجزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور


----------



## al3rrrab (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود طيب .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamal Elfiky (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## akhilali (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي والله راح ادعيلك بالتوفيق ... عقيل / العراق


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نقلا عن موقع الموسوعة الجغرافية في:
http://www.4geography.com/vb/t1493.html


مجموعة من المحاضرات (في صورة عروض تقديمية باوربوينت) عن تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية، وهي للدكتور منيف بو حسون من سوريا:

المحاضرة الاولي:نظام المعلومات الجغرافي GIS (حجم الملف 2.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%201.ppt

المحاضرة الثانية: نبذة عن برنامج Arc GIS (حجم الملف 15.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%202.ppt

المحاضرة الثالثة: مصادر المعلومات الجغرافية (حجم الملف 7.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%203.ppt

المحاضرة الرابعة: ميادين تطبيقات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية (حجم الملف 13.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%204.ppt

المحاضرة الخامسة: ادخال نقاط GPS الي نظام المعلومات الجغرافية (حجم الملف 23.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%205.ppt

المحاضرة السادسة: المعالج الجغرافي المساعد - الجزء الاول (حجم الملف 16.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%206.ppt

المحاضرة السابعة: المعالج الجغرافي المساعد - الجزء الثاني (حجم الملف 11 ميجا)
 http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%207.ppt

المحاضرة الثامنة: مفهوم المشروع و أنماط الملفات (حجم الملف 22.5 ميجا)
 http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%208.ppt


ملحوظة هامة: الملفات محمية بكلمة مرور لعدم تعديلها !! عند فتح أي ملف: أضغط أمر "للقراءة فقط"

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موقعي الجديد علي سيرفر جامعة أم القري بمكة المكرمة يحتوي مكتبة رقمية كبيرة تضم بحوث و كتب و رسائل أكاديمية وملفات تدريبية (باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية) بالاضافة لملفات فيديو تدريبية في العديد من التطبيقات المساحية مثل GPS, GIS, Remote Sensing .... كما أن التحميل من هذا الموقع أسرع

الرابط:

http://www.uqu.edu.sa/gmmahmoud

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذه المكتبه الرائعة


----------



## nile bird (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## مهدي الشحب (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله به خيرا في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لو هناك كتب بالفرنسية


----------



## مهدي الشحب (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لدكتور جمعه على هذا الكنز الاكثر من رائع ونفعك الله به في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## c.e yazeed (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميزوالقيم


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 يناير 2010)

ثلاثة كتب باللغة العربية عن المساحة ، وهي من المقررات الدراسية بالتعليم الفني و المهني لوزارة التربية و التعليم الفلسطينية:
http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/Arabic/

الكتاب الاول:
المساحة و البناء – للصف الاول الثانوي – الجزء الاول
ويضم فصل عن المساحة و القياسات ، فصل عن مساحة الجنزير ، فصل عن الميزانية.
رابط المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/construction_landspace_applied.pdf​ 
الكتاب الثاني:
رسم المساحة و البناء – للصف الثاني الثانوي 
ويضم أساسيات الرسم بصفة عامة و تطبيقات الاوتوكاد 
رابط المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/construction_landspace_drawing.pdf​ 
الكتاب الثالث:
المساحة و البناء – للصف الثاني الثانوي – نظري و عملي
ويضم فصل عن جهاز الثيودليت ، فصل عن مساحة المضلعات (الترافرس) ، فصل عن جهاز المحطة الشاملة Total Station 
رابط المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/construction_landspace_G12.pdf​ 

مجموعة كتب قيمة و مفيدة بالفعل.

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## حمدى احمد سيد (19 يناير 2010)

ممكن معلومات عن لايكا 1200


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك و نفع بك المســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلمين


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 يناير 2010)

حمدى احمد سيد قال:


> ممكن معلومات عن لايكا 1200


 
السلام عليكم
أبحث في المكتبة و ستجد الكثير عن هذا الجهاز ، فمثلا:

عرض باوربوينت لجهاز المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 303 – د. معن حبيب 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lieca%201200%20TS%20Ar.ppsx​ 
فحص ومعايرة و استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 1200 – م. أحمد بن علوان عقيل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/lieca%201200%20calibrat%20AR.pdf

ثلاثة ملفات فيديو (بحجم 14 ميجابايت) للمهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب لشرح استخدام الجهاز المساحي المحطة المتكاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا Lieca موديل 1200 

الروابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_1.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_2.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_3.wmv

برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS1200%20Simulat.zip


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200 (حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 يناير 2010)

,شكراااااااااااااا 
دكتور جمعة


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يناير 2010)

بحوث جديدة:

الاستشعار عن بعد و تطبيقاته في التخطيط العمراني
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/RS_Planning%20Qatar%20Ar1994.pdf

الخريطة الجيومورفية لأرخبيل جزر حوار (البحرين) و توابعها
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Bahrain%20Geomorphology%20Map%20Ar2004.pdf


Hazards influencing coastal plains management along the Eastern stretch of the Gulf of Suez, Using remote sensing and GIS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Hazards%20Eastern%20Gulf%20of%20Suez%20RS_GIS%202008.pdf

Toward An Intelligent Informative System to Determine Locations Paths in Doha City
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Torrist%20Informative%20System%20in%20Qatar%202008.pdf

Water resources assessment at El-Arish area, Using remote sensing and GIS, North Sinai, Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Water_Resources%20Arish%20GIS_RS%202008.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم ويدخلنا معكم جميعا جنات النعيم افادكم الله


----------



## The better fly (10 فبراير 2010)

اييه بجد انا حاسه ان استفدت كتيييير شكرا ليكم


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
دكتور
جمعة
داود


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

:28:الف الف شكر يااخي

ولو تسمحلي هذه بعض الروابط مفيده جدا للمهندس المدني 


http://www.filecrop.com/reinforced-concrete-design-bs8110.html

http://www.al7ra.com/vb/al7ra-45503/

http://www.ebooksdownloadfree.com/r...GN+OF+REINFORCED+CONCRETE+BUILDINGS+TO+BS8110

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/reinforced-concrete-design-bs-8110-pdf-3.html



http://www.freesoftware.com.my/links/links.htm

http://www.freebookspot.in/


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 فبراير 2010)

كنز أكثر من رائع لمهندسي المساحة: مجموعة محاضرات باللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربي من كلية الهندسة بجامعة الازهر بمصر تتناول أساسيات علم المساحة و أجهزته و تطبيقاته.

عشرة محاضرات كل محاضرة لها ملف pdf وملف فيديو ، هي محاضرات أنتشرت بسرعة و موجودة في عدة مواقع علي الانترنت ورأينا ضمها للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية ليستفيد منها أكبر عدد من المعندسين و الفنيين. 

محاضرة 1: مقدمة في علم المساحة (جزء 1 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 2: قياس الاطوال و المسافات (جزء 1 في ملفين + جزء 2 في ملفين + جزء 3 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 3: المساحات و تقسيم الاراضي (جزأين كل جزء في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 4: أعمال الترافرسات (جزء 1 في ملفين + جزء 2 في ملف واحد + جزء 3 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 5: الميزانية الهندسية (3 أجزاء كل جزء في ملفين + جزء واحد لشرح العملي)
محاضرة 6: جهاز الثيودليت (جزء 1 في ملفين + جزء 2 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 7: حساب الحجوم (جزء 1 في ملف واحد + جزء 2 في ملفين)
محاضرة 8: الخرائط الطبوغرافية (3 أجزاء كل جزء في ملفين)
محاضرة 9: نظم ترقيم الخرائط في مصر (جزء 1 في ملف واحد + جزء 2 في ملفين)
محاضرة 10: كيفية حل المسائل المساحية (جزء 1 في ملف واحد + جزء 2 في ملفين)


ملاحظات:

1- ملفات الفيديو حجمها كبير (من 50 الي 90 ميجا!) وتم تقسيم كل ملف الي أجزاء مضغوطة كل جزء 30 ميجا فقط ويلزم تحميل download جميع أجزاء الملف الواحد ثم استخدام برنامج winrar لاعادة دمج الاجزاء وانتاج ملف الفيديو الاصلي لكل محاضرة.

2- مثال للملفات: المحاضرة 6 الجزء الاول مكونة من ملفين:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey_Vedio/SAID%20ELMAGHRABY%20Lect_6%20Theodlite_1.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey_Vedio/SAID%20ELMAGHRABY%20Lect_6%20Theodlite_1.part2.rar

بعد تحميلهما و اعادة دمجهما ببرنامج winrar سينتج ملف فيديو (حجمه 92.8 ) أسمه: Said Almagraphby Lect_4 Traversing_1

3 ملفات pdf محمية بكلمة سر password وهي: dias 

جميع المحاضرات موجودة في مجلد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey_Vedio

لا تنسونا (أ.د. سعيد المغربي و أنا) من صالح دعائكم.

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open

ملحوظة:
توجد نسخة أخري من هذه الملفات في رابط اخر علي الانترنت في:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8940729/b3d85f4f/sharing.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 فبراير 2010)

مذكرة تقديمية بسيطة باللغة العربية (26 صفحة) عن أساسيات منظومة تحديد المواقع الجي بي أس للاستاذ / صباح حسين علي من مركز التحسس النائي بجامعة الموصل بالعراق.

رابط موقت:

http://www.4shared.com/file/222010612/e1519bad/sabah-GPS.html

رابط المكتبة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/sabah-GPS.doc​ 

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## يوسف المخلافي (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد عبد الرحيم (17 فبراير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر علي كل هذا الابداع....


----------



## الصعيدى 3m (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااا 

ويا ترى فى مجال معرفة مساحه بحريه 
نفسى اشتغل مساح بحرى ومش عارف ازى 
ارجو الرد


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2010)

الصعيدى 3m قال:


> شكراااااااااا
> ويا ترى فى مجال معرفة مساحه بحريه
> نفسى اشتغل مساح بحرى ومش عارف ازى
> ارجو الرد


 
السلام عليكم
يمكنك معرفة الكثير من المعلومات عن المساحة البحرية من:

1- باب المساحة البحرية في منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f3/

2- باب المساحة البحرية في رابطة خريجي المساحة بالجامعات المصرية في الرابط:
http://mesa7a.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعه
كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية علي جوجل ايرث وشفها علي الاتوكاد
كيفية شف صورة جوية او فضائية او من جوجل ايرث علي الاتوكاد وضبطها علي الاتوكاد بمعني لوعندي صور من جوجل ايرث لمكان ما عايز احطها في مكانها بالاحداثيات بالضبط واشفها


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعه
كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية علي جوجل ايرث وشفها علي الاتوكاد
كيفية شف صورة جوية او فضائية او من جوجل ايرث علي الاتوكاد وضبطها علي الاتوكاد بمعني لوعندي صور من جوجل ايرث لمكان ما عايز احطها في مكانها بالاحداثيات بالضبط واشفها


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2010)

من محتويات المكتبة:


مجلد يضم 17 من الدروس التدريبية باللغة العربية لبعض تطبيقات برامج Arc GIS, Global Mapper, Google Earth, and Surfer وهي مجموعة من الشروحات العربية الموجودة علي الانترنت قمت بتجميعهم في مجلد واحد لتعم الاستفادة :

وتشمل الملفات:
1- الإرجاع الجغرافي داخل Arc Map 
2- إنشاء الطبقات في Arc Cataloge 
3- إنشاء التوبولوجي في Arc GIS 
4- تحويل الإحداثيات من و إلي نظام UTM 
5- إنشاء خريطة كنتورية باستخدام ملا من Google Earth & Arc GIS 
6- خطوات التكامل بين برامج Global Mapper, Arc GIS, Google Earth 
7- الخريطة الكنتورية باستخدام برامج Global Mapper & Google Earth 
8- حساب التغير في المساحة باستخدام Global Mapper 
9- عمل المجسمات في Arc GIS 
10- نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية و التحليل المكاني في Arc GIS 
11- دقة إحداثيات Google Earth 
12- مانوال تشغيل برنامج Global Mapper 
13- بعض الأساليب الإحصائية في Arc Map 
14- إنشاء طبقة علي Google Earth 
15- تأثير اختلاف المراجع الجيوديسية علي فروق الإحداثيات
16- إنشاء الخريطة الكنتورية في Surfer 
17- تصميم واجهة برمجية بلغة VBA لبرنامج Arc GIS 

فلندعو للسادة التالي أسماؤهم الذين قدموا هذه الدروس لوجه الله تعالي ، جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء: علي طلبة – محمد جميل – هيثم شوقي – رمضان الشافعي – ياسر نور الدين – فهد المطلق.

رابط المجلد:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons


وجميع هذه الدروس مجمعة في ملف PDF واحد (حجمه 27 ميجابايت !!) في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons/Collected%20Ar%7C_Lessons%20ALL.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 فبراير 2010)

هل من اجابة عن
كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية علي جوجل ايرث وشفها علي الاتوكاد
كيفية شف صورة جوية او فضائية او من جوجل ايرث علي الاتوكاد وضبطها علي الاتوكاد بمعني لوعندي صور من جوجل ايرث لمكان ما عايز احطها في مكانها بالاحداثيات بالضبط واشفها


----------



## الليث خالد (3 مارس 2010)

اشكركم من صميم قلبي على الجهد العظيم


----------



## الليث خالد (4 مارس 2010)

الجهد المبذول منكم اخوتي احبائي جهد جبار
لكن احب ان اسال عن شئ مهم
كل رابط اضغط عليه لا يفتح معي 
يعني هل ان الروابط فيها خلل ام الخلل في جهازي
شكرا لكم


----------



## الليث خالد (5 مارس 2010)

ارجوا منكم اخوتي احبائي 
ان تردوا علي


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 مارس 2010)

الليث خالد قال:


> ارجوا منكم اخوتي احبائي
> ان تردوا علي


 
السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم: الروابط جميعها تعمل بكفاءة ، ربما فقط للملفات ذات الحجم الكبير يتأخر ظهور أيقونة "تحميل" بعد الضغط علي الرابط .. حاول مرة أخري وستنجح بمشيئة الله.


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (9 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اصيل فارس (14 مارس 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## حارث وقيع الله (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك وجعلك الله إضافة للعلم وذخرا للبلاد والعباد


----------



## م وليد (15 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## ارضفاي (17 مارس 2010)

نسم الله الرحمن الرحيم احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارضفاي (17 مارس 2010)

طبقة الأوزون مهددة :- 
تكمل ظاهرة استنزاف طبقة الأوزون في الغلاف الجوى تهديدا خطيرا للنظم البيئية على الأرض وتؤكد النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها إلى إن هناك ثغرة واسعة فوق القطب الجنوبي . 
نتطرق في هذه ألورقه إلى التعريف بالأوزون والعوامل التي تؤدى إلى تدميره والآثار البيئية المترتبة على ذلك فظلا عن الإجراءات التي يجب اتخاذها للحد من هذه الظاهرة .


----------



## ارضفاي (17 مارس 2010)

طبقة الأوزون مهددة :- 
تكمل ظاهرة استنزاف طبقة الأوزون في الغلاف الجوى تهديدا خطيرا للنظم البيئية على الأرض وتؤكد النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها إلى إن هناك ثغرة واسعة فوق القطب الجنوبي . 
نتطرق في هذه ألورقه إلى التعريف بالأوزون والعوامل التي تؤدى إلى تدميره والآثار البيئية المترتبة على ذلك فظلا عن الإجراءات التي يجب اتخاذها للحد من هذه الظاهرة .


----------



## ارضفاي (17 مارس 2010)

مما تتكون طبقة الأوزون :-
يتكون جزء لأوزون من ثلاث ذرات من الأكسجين ويتواجد حوالي 90% من هذا الغاز في طبقة الستراتوسفير و10% منة في طبقة التروبوسفير ويتم تكوينه بواسطة انشطا ر جزئيات الأكسجين بفعل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية إلى ذرات أكسجين منفصلة .

وفى الخطوة الثانية تتفاعل كل ذرة من ذرات الأكسجين المنفصلة إما مع جزئيات الأكسجين المتواجدة بكثرة لينتج عن ذلك الأوزون أو مع جزئيات أوزون أخرى حيث تتحول إلى أكسجين .


----------



## ارضفاي (17 مارس 2010)

مما تتكون طبقة الأوزون :-
يتكون جزء لأوزون من ثلاث ذرات من الأكسجين ويتواجد حوالي 90% من هذا الغاز في طبقة الستراتوسفير و10% منة في طبقة التروبوسفير ويتم تكوينه بواسطة انشطا ر جزئيات الأكسجين بفعل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية إلى ذرات أكسجين منفصلة .

وفى الخطوة الثانية تتفاعل كل ذرة من ذرات الأكسجين المنفصلة إما مع جزئيات الأكسجين المتواجدة بكثرة لينتج عن ذلك الأوزون أو مع جزئيات أوزون أخرى حيث تتحول إلى أكسجين .


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك جهد جبار


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 مارس 2010)

يا اخي لدي استفسار هو الموضوع ده مكانه هنا


----------



## محمد حسن محمد 1965 (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد العظيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
محمد العيسوي


----------



## علي الحداد 1980 (29 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## camelion_h (31 مارس 2010)

C'est vraiment tres geneal


----------



## م انس الشباطات (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## قيصر المعماري (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم \اخوان رايد تصميم محطه+ شبكه المجاري ظروري مع الشكر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## khalilll (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جداااااااااااااا على جهودكم والشكر كل الشكر للدكتور جمعه وفقه الله وجزاه الله خير الجزاء عما يعطيه من معلومات 
خليل الوكاع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

محتاج كتاب دليل المساحة للطرق


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

والله مشكور يا د جمعة ولو فيه مكتبة برامج كمان تبقى حاجة جميلة جدااا ولو على الاقل اهم البرامج التى يحتاجها المساح او مهندس المساحة لكى يكون محترف فى عمله


----------



## عبد القادر1 (24 أبريل 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## sico (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## D.NOOR (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين يا اخوان على مجهودكم وان شالله بيكون بيمزان حسناتكم


----------



## Osama1212 (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بصراحة مجهود رائع جدا جزاك الله الف خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elhadj39 (15 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
_جزاك الله خير على المعلومه المفيده ومواضيعك النافعه
:31::31::31::31::31:
_​


----------



## saadson (17 مايو 2010)

موسوعة رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (25 مايو 2010)

وين الكتب


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 يونيو 2010)

*مجموعة كتب رائعه وباللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:*​

*علم الفلك والجيوديسيا (191 صفحة ، 12 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Astronomy%20Ar.pdf*

*اسقاط الخرائط (105 صفحة ، 18 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projection%20Dr%5E_Rashad%20Ar%202.pdf*

*الترافرسات (65 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Traverses%20Ar.pdf*

*ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية بطريقة تغير الاحداثيات (21 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20G%5E_Net%20Adjust%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب المساحات وتقسيم الاراضي و تعديل الحدود (75 صفحة ، 3 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Areas%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب الحجوم و الكميات في الهندسة المدنية (153 صفحة ، 8 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Volumes%20Ar.pdf*

*الطرق الدقيقة لرصد الزوايا الافقية:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Angles%20Ar.pdf*

*المنحنيات الافقية البسيطة و المركبة و العكسية (115 صفحة ، حجم الملف 17 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf*

*المنحنيات الرأسية **(60 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Vertical%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf*

*مساحة الانفاق و المنتجم **(31 صفحة ، حجم الملف 6 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Tunnel%5E_Survey%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب تحركات المنشئات **(40 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Structure%5E_Monitoring%20Ar.pdf*


*النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع: الجي بي اس و استخداماناته في المساحة و الجيوديسيا (حجم الملف 11 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Ar%20Mohamed%20Rashad.pdf*


*فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته.*

*________________*
*لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل **download** ثم أختر أمر حفظ **save** و لا تختر أمر فتح **open*


----------



## طه مصلح (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام على ادارة الملتقى وعلى كل الأعضاء المشتركين واتمنى للجميع التوفيق في الدنيا والأخره


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يونيو 2010)

الرابط التالي لكتاب باللغة العربية بعنوان: 

معالجة صور الاستشعار عن بعد الرقمية باستخدام برنامج الويس ILWIS 

الكتاب للاستاذ الدكتور *محمد عبد الله محمد الصالح* من قسم الجغرافيا بكلية الاداب بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية. والكتاب مكون من 168 صفحة وبتاريخ 1431 هـ 2010م 

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/geography-alsaleh/Documents/Image_Processing_Using_ILWIS.pdf

علما بأن برنامج ILWIS هو برنامج مجاني مفتوح المصدر يمكن تحميله مجانا من موقع:
http://www.ilwis.org/open_source_gis_ilwis_download.htm
وخطوات التحميل مشروحة بالتفصيل في صفحة 15 من الكتاب.

جزي الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل علي هذه اللفتة العلمية الطيبة و الرائدة من اتاحته لكتابة الحديث مجانا


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يونيو 2010)

ملفين فيديو يشرحان كيفية ايجاد أقصر مسار أو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين من خلال جزء تحليل الشبكات Network Analyst في برنامج Arc GIS :

الملف الاول (35 ميجا) لايجاد أقصر طريق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%201.wmv

الملف الثاني (26 ميجا) لحل مشاكل الشبكة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%202.wmv

لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب.

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## ابوهدى1 (16 يونيو 2010)

د جمعة داود قال:


> بفضل منالله و توفيقه سبحانه و تعالي قام أحد الإخوة بإنشاء مكتبة رقمية علي موقع windows sky drive المجاني والذي يتيح مساحة 5 جيجابايت مجانا لكل مستخدم. ندعو جميعالأعضاء لإتباع نفس الطريق وإنشاء مكتبات رقمية للجميع لنشر المعرفة و التقنياتالجديدة بين شباب الأمة العربية و الإسلامية. تتعدد محتويات المكتبة الجديدة بينعلوم الهندسة المساحية و الجيوديسيا و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عنبعد.
> نرجو منكم جميعا أن تدعو لمؤسس هذه المكتبة أن يغفر الله له ولوالديه
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


الله يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت لا كن ممكن تعلمني كيف احفضها اذا حفضتها عندي ما تفتح ابد 
يعطيني انجليزي او اي شي اذا ممكن تحفضها وترسلها على الايميل اكون شاكر لك اخوي والله محتاجها 
عندي تقرير لا زم اسلمه ابي كتاب مساحه واحد ومساحه 2


----------



## مؤمن عوض (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حاولت انزل برنامج gravsoft من الرابط لكن الربط مش شغال ارجو المساعده


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (17 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششششششكوووووووووور


----------



## وسام العرموطي (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم يا اقطاب الارض ماعندي شي اوصفكم بيه


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (23 يونيو 2010)

سوال هل الرصد من نقطة عين العبد بنظام utm wgs84 له معالجة غير scale factor


----------



## shimaa0 (12 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]شكرا ياجماعة ع الموضوع الجامد ده وانا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أعرف المزيد عن[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تدشين ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لمكتبة الطبية الرقمية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  فى جامعة الملك عبد العزيز[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..*..أتمنى ان أضيف لكم معلومات جديده و*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أتمن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ى ان ينال اعجابكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## هانى دراز (13 يوليو 2010)

(لا اله الا الله .....محمد رسول الله)


----------



## j_karim (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم و توسيع دائرة المعرفة


----------



## عبدالله لصور (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ghadasayed (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء نافع (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للمنتدى على كل ما يقدمه


----------



## ايهم سطيف (22 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هشام حامد ابراهيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان غنيمة لا تعوض


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali992 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات**ه*
* مجهود رائع جدا جزاك**م** الله الف خير وجعل**ه** في ميزان حسناتك**م*


----------



## amr awad (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## amr awad (29 أغسطس 2010)

على فكرة الموضيع دى جمدة جدا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فرج أقليلون (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## ميدو بوسيدون (8 سبتمبر 2010)

والله مجهود طيب جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mbakir88 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مكتبه خيال يا دكتور جمعه مشكور جدا


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## محمود القزاز (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين محم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم_
_بجد مجهود ممتاز جدا جدا_
_شكرا ولك منا الدعاء بالخير وطول العمر_


----------



## ha22ra (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شاكرين افضالكم علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الفرق بين الفاشل وبين الناجح هو أن
* الناجح يبحث عن الحلول .. أما الفاشل فيبحث عن الأعذار
_* الناجح جزء من الحل .. أما الفاشل هو جزء من المشكلة_
_* يقول الناجح يبدو الأمر صعبا ولكنه ممكن ، أما الفاشل يقول يمكن أن يكون الأمر ممكنا ولكنه يبدو صعباً للغاية_


----------



## ميشال ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اين هيا المكتبة لا شيء تستطيع قرائته


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالسميع (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وردة المستقبل (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلمون على جهودكم المبذولة لتطوير هذا المنتدى القيم بالمعلومات العلمية المفيدة


----------



## ahmedxquria (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر*

ر بنا ينعم عليك يا د.جمعة:85:


----------



## ahmedxquria (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك يا د. جمعة*


----------



## د جمعة داود (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*برامج مساحة و مدني*

السلام عليكم

الرابط التالي لموقع منتديات مصراوي وبه صفحة "أرشيف الهندسة المدنية" والتي تعرض عدد كبير من الكتب و ملفات الفيديو التعليمية وأيضا برامج الحسابات:

http://www.almassrawy.com/forum/archive/index.php/f-61.html

من البرامج المعروضة - والتي يمكن تحميلها - الاتي:

اسطوانة تعليم AutoCAD 2007
برنامج Freehand
اسطونات تعلمية لساب 2000
sewercad.v5.6
ScenePD v4.0.3.0 لتصميم الطرق
AXCAD 2007 full
Global Earthquake Explorer
watercad.v8
برنامج Cadu Plus للتوفيق بين أطوال التسليح
فيديو تعليم أوتوكاد
برنامج autocad 2010 للتحميل
برنامج MicroBeam 4.10 يقوم بتحليل Beams
AUTOCAD Mechanical, Electrical, Plumbing (MEP) 2009 Full 2 DVDs ISO
بدون تنصيب Autocad 2008
Autocad 2009 ISO for 32bit architecture
ليكا 1203
برنامج برنامج للتحليل الانشائي a.t.i.r v12
برنامج للحصر Estimate Master
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009
برنامج Prokon Structural Design & Analysis 2004
برنامج mapinfo
رنامج AchiCad
فيديو عربي شرح Leica 1200 totalstation
تحويل الاحداثيات WGS84 من ملف txt إلى ملف Kml
فيديو تعليم استخدام جهاز Topcon GTS 720
*Autodesk AutoCAD 2010*
برنامج Global.Mapper.v10.02
محاضره للاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربى استاذ المساحة
تعليم فلاش لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop
Sap2000 Advanced V11.0.4 + Crack
Autodesk Revit Structure 2010
لتحويل الإحداثيات المصرية من الإحداثيات الجغرافية إلي الإحداثيات المترية علي النظام ا
برنامج sdr xp
برنامج Leica Cycloneالمساحة
شرح برنامج trimble geomatic office
كورس AutoCad 2009 بالصوت والصوره باللغه العربيه
شرح أستعمال total station topcon gts720
شرح توتال set 510
شرح التيودوليت كاملاً واغراض استخدامه للتحميل
Autodesk Land desk
شرح فيديو لجهاز power set
*Leica Geo Office*

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## عزت محروس (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الدكتور العزيز ممكن الكتاب التالي
SURVEYING THEORY AND PRACTICE 
Raymond E. Davis
Francis S. Foote
مع الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## علي77 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر على هذا المجهود


----------



## د جمعة داود (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كتيب شرح جهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500  (الكتيب بالانجليزية) ، ومع أنه جهاز قديم بعض الشئ الا أن البعض مازال يستخدمه وربما يفيده هذا الكتيب:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20500%20User%20Manual.pdf

ملف مضغوط به برنامج محاكاه تدريبي أو تعليمي Simulator لجهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 ، وبعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك أن تحاكي تشغيل الجهاز كما لو كنت تستخدمه فعلا:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/gps500%5E_simulation.zip

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## شوشوشر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور


----------



## إبراهيم الشاوش (13 نوفمبر 2010)

وكماقيل الذي مايشكر الناس مايشكر الله جزاكم الله خير الجزاء والله ماقصرتم وأدامكم الله ذخرا للأمه وشكرجزيلا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع 
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير د/ جمعة ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## محمد قحطان (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد شرح عن استعمال جهاز نيكون dtm-352


----------



## محمد قحطان (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد شرح استخدام جي بي اس 62s عربي و شكرا*​


----------



## mahmod1511 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الهم ما انفعني بما علمتني وعلمني ما ينفعني


----------



## mahmod1511 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف احول الاحداثيات من درجات ودقائق وثواني الى احداثيات بالامتار


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله جميل جداا بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجعلك من الصالحين


----------



## SEMOO0OO90 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد قحطان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح تفصيلي مواصفات وطريقة تنفيذ الجابيونات


----------



## محمد قحطان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*اريد شرح تفصيلي مواصفات وطريقة تنفيذ الجابيونات*​


----------



## mido_sain (6 ديسمبر 2010)

والله بر افو جدا واتمنى كل الخير والرقي لكل من سا هم ولو بجزا بسيط في نجا ح ذلك الموقع


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كتابان جديدان – باللغة الانجليزية – في تقنيتي الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:

الكتاب الاول – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 32 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Textbook of Remote Sensing and Geographic Information Systems
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/TextBook%20of%20RS%20and%20GIS%202008.pdf

الكتاب الثاني – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 11 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Remote Sensing for Urban and Subarban Areas
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%20for%20Uraban%20Areas.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف باللغة العربية يشرح بالصور كيفية تنفيذ أمر الانحدار Slope في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS بالاعتماد علي نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DEM من نوع SRTM 3 وهو نموذج عالمي مجاني متاح علي الانترنت:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Slope%20in%20Arc%20GIS.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كتيب شرح جهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500  (الكتيب بالانجليزية) ، ومع أنه جهاز قديم بعض الشئ الا أن البعض مازال يستخدمه وربما يفيده هذا الكتيب:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20500%20User%20Manual.pdf

ملف مضغوط به برنامج محاكاه تدريبي أو تعليمي Simulator لجهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 ، وبعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك أن تحاكي تشغيل الجهاز كما لو كنت تستخدمه فعلا:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/gps500%5E_simulation.zip

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

من موقع الموسوعة العربية لعلوم الحاسب: 16 درسا تعليميا - باللغة العربية و الصور - للاستاذ نشأت سمعان لشرح برنامج الاستشعار عن بعد Erdase Imagine 

http://www.ar-encyclopedia.com/modules/xfsection/index.php?category=17​تم ضمهم في ملف واحد مضغوط (8 ميجا) ورفعه للمكتبة الرقمية كرابط دائم في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Erdas%20Ar%5E_Lesson.rar​
بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.

_________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مجموعة جديدة من الكتب المساحية باللغة العربية لسعادة الاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي والمجموعة كاملة في مجلد واحد علي موقع 4shared في الرابط: 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/p1pPmdXY/sharing.html

وتم رفعها أيضا للمكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي لتكون علي رابط دائم و ليستفيد منها أكبر عدد من الاخوة و الاخوات الطلاب و المهندسين:

المساحة الجوية التصويرية (255 صفحة – حجم الملف 45 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Photogrammetry%5E_Ar.pdf

القياس الالكتروني للمسافات (108 صفحة – حجم الملف 27 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20EDM%5E_Ar.pdf



نظرية الاخطاء و تطبيقاتها في المساحة (120 صفحة – حجم الملف 17 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Errors%5E_Ar.pdf

الارتباط بين نتائج الارصاد (17 صفحة – حجم الملف 2 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Corrlation%20Ar.pdf

جبر المصفوفات وتصحيحات الارصاد المساحية (32 صفحة – حجم الملف 3 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Matrices%5E_Ar.pdf

جزي الله أستاذنا الفاضل عنا خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناته.

_________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## moaltj (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الكلمات لاتكفي لتعبير عن مدى شكري لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=107

مجموعة محاضرات (6 حتي الان) فيديو باللغة العربية عن نظرية الاخطاء وضبط الارصاد Thory of Errors and Adjustment لللاستاذة الدكتورة / مني سعد من قسم الهندسة المساحية بكلية الهندسة بشرا – جامعة بنها – مصر ، فجزاها الله عنا خير الجزاء:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_1.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_2.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_3.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_4.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_5.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_6.wmv

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7806http://4shoubra.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=107 

ملف مضغوط يحتوي مجموعة محاضرات (15 ملف باوربوينت) باللغة الانجليزية عن اسقاط الخرائط Map Projection للاستاذ الدكتور / عبد الله أحمد سعد من قسم الهندسة المساحية بكلية الهندسة بشرا – جامعة بنها – مصر ، فجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/MAP%20PROJECTION%20Dr%5E_A%5E_Saad.rar


________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9204

عرض باوربوينت باللغة الانجليزية عن المساحة البحرية Marin Surveying لبعض طلاب قسم الهندسة المساحية بكلية الهندسة بشرا – جامعة بنها – مصر ، فجزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/view.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Introduction%20to%20marine%20surveying.pptx

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9401

محاضرة في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية عن كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية على GIS من خريطة ماخوذة من ال google earth:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/view.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Contour%20by%20GIS%5E_Google.ppt

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## er-abd (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك يادكتور جمعة . لكن لابد من قول شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطباخ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الطباخ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس العثماني (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الله لا يحرمنا منك
بصراحه ماتركت ولا شي الا وجبته 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## k-show (25 ديسمبر 2010)

mafiche barnamej covadis 11 ?


----------



## mohayed mabrouk (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور دكتور جمعة ارجو منك افادتى فى: 
طرق تصميم شبكات ضبط بواسطة اجهزة التوقيع العالمى


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي ده مجهوددد


----------



## badrtopo (1 يناير 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## radwanyadak (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا ريس 
والله موضوع جامد ودى مكتبه جامده والله العظيم 
الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (2 يناير 2011)

وخاصه الgis والاجهزه المساحيه


----------



## radwanyadak (2 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## fouzi01 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## fouzi01 (2 يناير 2011)

من فضلكم كتاب في الطبوغرافيا


----------



## magdyr (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## sherif saad (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد صبرى عفان (5 يناير 2011)

ما هو الدونم؟


----------



## أحمد صبرى عفان (5 يناير 2011)

كم يساوى الدونم بالمتر المربع


----------



## كمال الطهيف (5 يناير 2011)

السلام على الجميع والف شكر لادارة المنتدى وجميع المهندسين


----------



## badrtopo (7 يناير 2011)

merci mon ami


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (9 يناير 2011)

يعجز لساني عن الشكر حقيقة مجهود جبار .


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (11 يناير 2011)

tanks


----------



## حامورابي1 (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moaltj (12 يناير 2011)

مجهود كبير تشكرو علية


----------



## عمرو5 (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 فبراير 2011)

*رسائل ماجستير باللغة العربية*

نقلا عن منتدي الهندسة المساحية:


مجموعة من رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه باللغة العربية ، وهي ان كانت من أقسام الجغرافيا الا أنها تتعلق بتطبيقات *تقنيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS و الاستشعار عن بعد RS ونماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DTM و الخرائط* ، وربما تكون مفيدة حتي للمهندسين. وتم وضعهم في مجلد واحد في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/browse.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC


محتويات المجلد:


تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة معلومات للخصائص المورفومترية ومدلولاتها الهيدرولوجية في حوض وادي يلملم – السعودية ، عام 1431 هـ (حجم الملف 7 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/DTM%20Morphometry%201431.pdf

الجريان السطحي و مخاطره السيلية في الحوض الاعلي لوادي عرنة شرق مكة المكرمة بوسائل الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – السعودية ، عام 1431 هـ ، (حجم الملف 6 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Floods%201431.pdf

التباين المكاني لانواع الكثافات السكانية في محافظة بغداد باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العراق ، عام 2007 م (حجم الملف 6 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/GIS%5E_Population%5E_Iraq%202007.pdf

توزيع الخدمات العامة و تخطيطها في بلدة طمون بمحافظة طوباس بالاستعانة بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – فلسطين ، عام 2007 م (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/GIS%5E_Public%5E_Services%20Plastine%202007.pdf

التوزيع المكاني لحوادث الحريق في مدينة مكة المكرمة مع بيان اهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في متابعة سلامة المنشئات – السعودية ، عام 2005 م (حجم الملف 11 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Fire%20sites%202005.pdf

كفاءة التوزيع المكاني لمراكز الصحة العامة في مدينة الفلوجة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العراق ، عام 2009 م (حجم الملف 0.5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Iraq%20GIS%20Hospitals%202009.pdf

التوزيع الجغرافي الحالي و المثالي للمدارس الاعدادية في مدينة اربيل: دراسة مقارنة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العراق ، عام 2006 م (حجم الملف 10 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Iraq%20GIS%20Schools%202006.pdf

مصادر مياه الشرب ومشكلاتها في منطقة الباحة – السعودية ، عام 1430 هـ (حجم الملف 28 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Bahaa%20Water%201430.pdf

الزراعة بحوض وادي نعمان بمنطقة مكة المكرمة من عام 1390 الي عام 1426 هـ ، السعودية ، عام 1428 هـ ، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Agriculyure%201428.pdf

الاسواق في مدينة مكة المكرمة: دراسة في النشأة و التطور و التوزيع – السعودية ، عام 1430 هـ، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Markets%201430.pdf

المجمع الحضري لمدينة المنصورة: دراسة تحليلية لبعض الخصائص السكانية و العمرانية – مصر ، عام 2005 م ، (حجم الملف 3 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Mansoura%20Egypt%202005.pdf

أنماط العمران بمدينة المنيا وفقا لجودة الحياه الحضرية: دراسة كارتوجرافية – مصر ، عام 2000 م، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Menia%20Egypt%202000.pdf

جغرافية التنمية البشرية في محافظة قنا – مصر ، عام 2001 م ، (حجم الملف 8 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Qena%20development%202001.pdf

أهمية و دور الامن الحضري في الحد من الجريمة في المدن الفلسطينية: دراسة تحليلية لمدينة نابلس – فلسطين ، عام 2007 م (حجم الملف 1 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Security%20in%20Palstine%202007.pdf

مستوي المعيشة في القري جنوب مدينة مكة المكرمة – السعودية ، عام 1428 هـ ، (حجم الملف 6 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/South%20Makkah%201428.pdf

الشقق المفروشة في مدينة الطائف – السعودية ، عام 1430 هـ ، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Taif%20Houses%201430.pdf

النقل و دوره في التنمية الاقتصادية في محافظة البحر الاحمر – مصر ، عام 2001 م ، (حجم الملف 16 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Transportation%20Red%20Sea%202001.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

إستلام الموقع 
*الآن وبعد دراسة كافة المستندات ومراجعة الرسومات التنفيذيه مع المصمم المعمارى والإنشائى ومطابقة اللوحات المعماريه والإنشائيه اصبحنا الآن ملمين بالمنشأ وأصبحنا نعلم ما الذى يجب علينا فعله بالضبط .
لسوف نعتبر أننا امام منشأ خرسانى هيكلى مكون من دور أرضى وعدد من الطوابق المتكرره فيه نوع الأساسات قواعد منفصله والبلاطات من النوع المصمت ذات الكمرات الساقطه وسيتم الإنشاء على المعلق أى يتم الصب وعمل الشدات الخشبيه بالطريقه الإفرنجيه . 

- نبدا بأستلام الموقع ... وبنزول أرض المشروع نجد ان 
* فى الغالب يتم تحديد موقع المشروع من قبل الجهاز المساحى بالمنطقه المقام على أرضها المشروع ويتم تحديد مناسيب الأرض الطبيعيه وذلك بعد عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه للموقع من قبل الجهاز ويتم وضع خوابير على أركان محيط الموقع لتحدد الموقع العام وما على المهندس التنفيذى إلا مراجعة صحة هذه النقاط ومطابقتها بالرسم العام للموقع والبدأ على الفور بتخطيط الموقع وتهيئته للعمل .
* إذا لم يتم ذلك من قبل الجهاز المساحى يبدأ المهندس التنفيذى بتوقيع رسومات الموقع العام على الأرض بأستخدام الطرق والأجهزه المساحيه فطبقا لرسم الموقع العام والمبين عليه موقع المنشأ ككل ,أبعاده ,محاوره , حدود الملكيه وعلاقته بالمنشآت المجاوره يقوم المهندس المنفذ بإستخدام التيدوليت أو التوتال أستيشن فى تحديد الموقع العام أو بإستخدام الشواخص والشريط وعمل القياسات اللازمه والزوايا والمثلثات المساحيه لتحديد الموقع من المنشآت المجاوره حسب رسم الموقع العام ويتم دق خوابير حديد لتحديد أركان الموقع .
* يتم عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه للموقع وتحديد نقطة روبير ثابت للموقع .

- بعد تحديد الموقع العام يقوم المهندس المنفذ بدراسة ارض الموقع وتمهيدها للبدأ بالتنفيذ .
* يدرس المهندس المنفذ طبيعة ارض الموقع من حيث حالتها الحاليه كونها تحوى تشققات , فوالق , مخرات مياه او مناطق أنهيارات ....... إلخ يتم تطهير الموقع وتنظيفه من العوائق وإذالة المخلفات بكافة اشكالها إن وجدت سواء كانت بناء أو اشجار أو أساسات أو خلافه والتى تعترض التنفيذ إلى خارج الموقع .
* دراسة علاقة المنشأ بالمبانى المجاوره وتاثير كل منهما على الآخر .
* دراسة كافة الخدمات والمرافق المتواجده بالموقع ( تحت الأرض أو فوق الأرض ) وإخبار المختصين لإتخاذ الإجراء المناسب .
* عمل احتياطات الأمن ومراعات تعليمات الأمن الصناعى بالمنطقه .
* تخطيط الموقع وتحديد أماكن المنشآت والتشوينات وتمهيد الطرق ليسهل وصول المعدات ومواد البناء من وإلى الموقع وتحديد وتأمين المداخل والمخارج وإمداد الموقع بالمياه والكهرباء و ورش الصيانه و وسائل الإتصال السلكيه أو الا سلكيه وعمل الأسوار اللازمه بشرط ألا تعوق المداخل والمخارج أوالعمل بالموقع .
* عمل المخازن المغلقه ومكاتب المهندسين والعمال .
* يراعى تحديد أماكن التجارب السابقه للتنفيذ مثل تجارب تحميل الخوازيق غير العامله والتى تقع خارج نطاق مساحة العمل وأماكن تجهيز المكعبات ...إلخ .
* يراعى دراسة كيفية التخلص من المياه الجوفيه إن وجدت أثناء الحفر وذلك بعمل شبكة مواسير لنقل المياه لخارج نطاق العمل .

الآن ونحن مهندسين تنفيذ نكون قد استلمنا الموقع وتم تمهيده بطريقه ممتازه للبدأ فى التنفيذ .
لكنى سوف أستعرض لحضارتكم فى الباب التالى التشوينات حتى نبدأ فيما بعد طرق التنفيذ تلو بعضها .
ملحوظه
لا يشترط أن يتم تشوين مواد البناء قبل البدء فى التنفيذ بل على العكس يفضل امداد الموقع بمواد البناء عند الحاجه حتى لا تتعرض المواد للتلف وعوامل التعريه وأحيانا يكون هذا ناتج مايفرضه علينا حالة سوق مواد البناء .

*​


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كتاب باللغة العربية (81 صفحة – 8 ميجا) عبارة عن دورة تدريبية للمهندس / فواز أحمد العنسي عن استخدام برنامج AutoCad Civil 3D في الطرق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/AutoCAD%20Civil%5E_3D%5E_Roads%202009%20Ar.pdf

كتاب باللغة الانجليزية ( 632 صفحة – 4 ميجا) لعام 2006م عن التطبيقات الاحصائية و ضبط الارصاد المساحية:
Adhustment Computations: Spatial DataAnalysis

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Adjustment%20Computations%202006.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كتيب شرح جهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 (الكتيب بالانجليزية) ، ومع أنه جهاز قديم بعض الشئ الا أن البعض مازال يستخدمه وربما يفيده هذا الكتيب:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20500%20User%20Manual.pdf

ملف مضغوط به برنامج محاكاه تدريبي أو تعليمي Simulator لجهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 ، وبعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك أن تحاكي تشغيل الجهاز كما لو كنت تستخدمه فعلا:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/gps500%5E_simulation.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة من البحوث العلمية الحديثة (2010 ، 2011 م ) باللغة الانجليزية في تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد وخاصة الطرق الحديثة في التصنيف Classification و دمج الصور المختلفة Image Fusion وأيضا المسح Scanning وبالاخص تقنية LiDAR الحديثة. 

البحوث من مجلات عالمية لها اشتراك مالي رأينا أن نرفعها للمكتبة للاستفادة منها وخاصة لطلاب الدراسات العليا في هذا التخصص وتم جمعهم في مجلد جديد بالمكتبة في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/browse.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers

البحوث (عددهم 18) المرفوعة حتي الان:

A study of supervised classification accuracy in fuzzy topological methods
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20Fuzzy%202011.pdf

Image change detection using Gaussian mixture model and genetic algorithm
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20Gentic%202010.pdf

An effective feature selection method for hyperspectral image classification based on genetic algorithm and support vector machine
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20Gentic%202011.pdf

Object-based image analysis through nonlinear scale-space filtering
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20NonLinear%20Filter%202010.pdf

An enhanced spatial and temporal adaptive reflectance fusion model for complex heterogeneous regions
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Enhanced%20Fusion%20Model%202010.pdf

Improved classification of conservation tillage adoption using high temporal and
synthetic satellite imagery
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Improved%20Classification%202011.pdf

Land degradation assessment by geo-spatially modeling different soil erodibility equations in a semi-arid catchment
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Land%20Degradation%20Assesment%202010.pdf

Assessing the utility of airborne hyperspectral and LiDAR data for species distribution mapping in the coastal Pacific Northwest, Canada
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20applications%202010.pdf

Bidirectional texture function of high resolution optical images of tropical forest: An approach using LiDAR hillshade simulations
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20applications%202011.pdf

Extraction and motion estimation of vehicles in single-pass airborne LiDAR data towards urban traffic analysis
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20applications%20in%20Traffic%202010.pdf

Relevance of airborne lidar and multispectral image data for urban scene classification using Random Forests
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20classifications%202010.pdf

An image fusion algorithm based on multi-resolution decomposition for functional magnetic resonance images
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/multi%5E_resolution%20image%20fusion%202011.pdf

Rational function modeling for spaceborne SAR datasets
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Rational%20Fusion%20Model%202010.pdf

Front detection on satellite images based on wavelet and evidence theory:
Application to the sea breeze fronts
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/RS%20and%20wavlet%20theory%202010.pdf

An integrated approach to hydro-geological lineament mapping of a semi-arid region of West Africa using Radarsat-1 and GIS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/RS%20of%20RadarSat%5E_1%20Data%202010.pdf

Semi-automatic classification of tree species in different forest ecosystems by
spectral and geometric variables derived from Airborne Digital Sensor (ADS40)
and RC30 data
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Semi%5E_Automatic%20Calssification%202011.pdf

Generation and evaluation of gross primary productivity using Landsat data
through blending with MODIS data
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Spatial%20fusion%20model%202011.pdf

Status and future of laser scanning, synthetic aperture radar and hyperspectral
remote sensing data for forest biomass assessment
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Status%20of%20laser%20scaning%202010.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة من البرامج التدريبية (المحاكاه) وملفات شرح للاجهزة المساحية (باللغة العربية) مأخوذة من موقع المهندس هاني زكريا مدير شركة الجهات وكيل شركتي ترمبل و نيكون في السعودية ، ورابط موقع المهندس هاني في:4shared.com /dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html
ويحتوي ملفات مساحية أخري.

ملف باللغة العربية (60 صفحه و حجمه 5 ميجا) بعنوان: برنامج AP800 الخاص بتشغيل محطة الرصد موديلات DTM and NPL :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20nikon%20DTM%20%5E0%20NPL%20800.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (63 صفحه و حجمه 3.5 ميجا) بعنوان: برنامج تشغيل محطة الرصد Nikon :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20Nikon%20NPL%20632%20%5EJ%20DTM%20352%20%5E0%20NIVO%20C.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (49 صفحه و حجمه 2.5 ميجا) بعنوان: الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز جي بي أس ترمبل 5700 و برنامج التحليل TGO والملف من اعداد المهندس أحمد بن علوان عقيل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20Trimble5700%20Ahmed%20Elwan.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (13 صفحه و حجمه 1.5 ميجا) بعنوان: شرح استخدام Trimble SCS900 Site Controller Software الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس ترمبل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Arabic%20Trimble%20SCS%20900.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (26 صفحه و حجمه 0.5 ميجا) بعنوان: الاستخدام السريع لبرنامج Trimble TerraSyne Professional الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس (ترمبل) المخصصة لتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20trimble%20Terrasync%20for%20GIS%20applications.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (55 صفحه و حجمه 2.5 ميجا) بعنوان: كتالوج الاستخدام لبرنامج Trimble Survey Controller الخاص بأجهزة التوتال استاشن ترمبل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20trimble%20Total%20Station%20with%20ACU.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (70 صفحه و حجمه 3.0 ميجا) بعنوان: دليل الاستخدام السريع لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل ، والملف من اعداد المهندس / أحمد مصطفي عاصم:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20trimble%20Total%20Station%20with%20TCU%20.pdf

برنامج تدريب (محاكاه) لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل موديل M3 ، وحجم البرنامج 6 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TS%5E_M3%20Simulator%5E_V1.0.exe

ملف باللغة الانجليزية (6 صفحات) لكيفية تنصيب و استخدام برنامج التدريب (المحاكاه) لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل موديل M3 ، وحجم الملف 0.5 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TS%5E_M3%20Simulator.pdf


برنامجين تدريب (محاكاه) لجهاز التحكم الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس ترمبل موديل TSC v 12.44، وحجم البرنامج الاول 9 ميجا والثاني 4 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TSCv12%5E_44%20Installation%20Emulator.exe
والثاني:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TSCv12%5E_44%20Language%20Pack%20Emulator%20English.exe

ملف مضغوط (zip file) يحتوي برنامج DXF Works v 1 الخاص بتحويل ملف أوتوكاد الي ملف نقاط بصيغة الاكسل ، وحجم الملف المضغوط 1 ميجا ويحتوي شرح باللغة العربية :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/dxf%20works%201%20to%20Excel.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

​كتابان جديدان – باللغة الانجليزية – في تقنيتي الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:

الكتاب الاول – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 32 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Textbook of Remote Sensing and Geographic Information Systems
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/TextBook%20of%20RS%20and%20GIS%202008.pdf

الكتاب الثاني – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 11 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Remote Sensing for Urban and Subarban Areas
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%20for%20Uraban%20Areas.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح رائع بالفيديو وباللغة العربية لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس/ محمود عبد الرازق (المحاضر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة بمصر) يتميز بالسهولة و فى نفس الوقت بأسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق حديثة و سريعة للرسم. والملفات أصلا موجودة في الرابط:
4shared.com /dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html

الا أننا رأينا رفعها ضمن محتويات المكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي كرابط دائم بالاضافة للرابط المؤقت ، وتم رفع الملفات في مجلد واحد في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ACAD2010%5E_Vedio

و أسماء الملفات مرتبة طبقا لأيام هذه الدورة التدريبية ، مثلا day1-1, day 1-2, day1-3 ….etc بحيث يمكن تتبع الدروس طبقا لوضعها ووقتها الصحيح في الدورة.

بعض ملفات الفيديو بصيغة wmv والتي يمكن فتحها بأي برنامج وسائط مثل Window Media Player بينما بعض الملفات الأخري بصيغة avi والتي ان تم فتحها بأي برنامج تتحول الي ملفات صوت فقط ولا يمكن رؤية الصورة لأنها تحتاج لبرنامج VLC Player لعرضها بصورة سليمة ، وهذا البرنامج مجاني علي الانترنت وقد تم وضع نسخة منه في نفس المجلد في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ACAD2010%5E_Vedio/VLC%20Player%201.1%20for%20AVI%5E_Vedio.exe

كما يوجد ملف واحد بصيغة camst وهو يحتاج لبرنامج Camstica Player ليمكن فتحه ، وأيضا تم رفع نسخة تجريبية (لمدة 30 يوم) من هذا البرنامج في نفس المجلد في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ACAD2010%5E_Vedio/camtasia.msi

كما يوجد ملفين day6-3 and day6-4 حجم الملف منهما أكثر من 50 ميجا تم تجزئة كل واحد الي جزأين حجم الواحد 40 ميجا فقط حتي يمكن رفعهما للمكتبة.

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق وخالص الدعاء للمهندس محمود عبد الرازق علي هذه المجموعة الرائعة من ملفات الفيديو.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

فصل كامل (29 صفحة) للدكتور ناصر الشيمي من مقرر باللغة الانجليزية يدرس في جامعة كالجاري الكندية عن انشاء نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية Digital Terrain Modelling ويضم شرح تفصيلي عن طرق الاستنباط Interpolation وتفاصيلها :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/ENGO%20573%20-%20Chapter%202%20DTM%20Models.pdf

_________________________________ 

ملف باللغة العربية يشرح بالصور كيفية تنفيذ أمر الانحدار Slope في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS بالاعتماد علي نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DEM من نوع SRTM 3 وهو نموذج عالمي مجاني متاح علي الانترنت:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Slope%20in%20Arc%20GIS.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة كتب رائعه وباللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:

علم الفلك والجيوديسيا (191 صفحة ، 12 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Astronomy%20Ar.pdf

اسقاط الخرائط (105 صفحة ، 18 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projection%20Dr%5E_Rashad%20Ar%202.pdf

الترافرسات (65 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Traverses%20Ar.pdf

ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية بطريقة تغير الاحداثيات (21 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20G%5E_Net%20Adjust%20Ar.pdf

_____________________________________________

​ملف فيديو- صوت الشرح باللغة العربية – للتعامل مع جهاز المحطة الشاملة موديل Power Set من شركة Sokkia ، وبسبب كبر حجم الملف الاصلي (104 ميجا !) فقد تم ضغطه ببرنامج Winrare وتقسيمه الي 4 أجزاء لا يتعدي حجم الجزء الواحد 30 ميجا فقط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part3.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part4.rar

بعد تحميل الاجزاء الاربعة أستخدم برنامج Winrare لفط الضغط و تجميع الاجزاء وانتاح الملف الاصلي


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة أخري من الكتب العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:

حساب المساحات وتقسيم الاراضي و تعديل الحدود (75 صفحة ، 3 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Areas%20Ar.pdf

حساب الحجوم و الكميات في الهندسة المدنية (153 صفحة ، 8 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Volumes%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

160 ملف فيديو عن برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS من شركة ESRI ، وهي ملفات معروضة في أكثر من موقع علي الانترنت و رأينا ضمها لمحتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية كرابط دائم – وليس مؤقت – لهذه الثروة العلمية الرائعة (يجب ملاحظة عدم وجود صوت في ملفات الفيديو هذه). 

تم ضغط ملفات الفيديو (حجمها الاصلي 267 ميجا !) في 9 أجزاء مضغوطة بحيث لا يتعدي حجم الجزء الواحد 30 ميجا فقط لسرعة تحميله ، وبعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء يتم استخدام برنامج WinRar لفك الضغط و اعادة انتاج الملفات الاصلية.

روابط الاجزاء التسعة المضغوطة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part01.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part02.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part03.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part04.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part05.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part06.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part07.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part08.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part09.rar

كما أن الطبقات و الملفات الاصلية المستخدمة في الشرح (لملفات الفيديو) موجودة أيضا ويمكن التدريب عليها ، وقد تم ضغطها ورفعها للمكتبة (ملف حجمه 40 ميجا) في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/GISMAT%20DATA.rar


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف اخر - باللغة العربية - للاستاذ الدكتور / محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي بعنوان: الطرق الدقيقة لرصد الزوايا الافقية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Angles%20Ar.pdf

___________________________________________


ملف يشرح باللغة العربية و الصور التوضيحية كيفية انشاء و استخدام مرجع جيوديسي أو داتم Datum جديد داخل برنامج Arc GIS لتغيير نظام احداثيات طبقة من المرجع أو الداتم العالمي WGS 1984 الي مرجع أو داتم محلي لدولة أو منطقة معينة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Create%20New%20Datum%20in%20ArcGIS.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة جديدة من الكتب العربية الرائعة للاستاذ الدكتور / محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي عن بعض التطبيقات الهندسية للمساحة:

1- المنحنيات الافقية البسيطة و المركبة و العكسية (115 صفحة ، حجم الملف 17 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf

2- المنحنيات الرأسية (60 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Vertical%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf

3- مساحة الانفاق و المناجم (31 صفحة ، حجم الملف 6 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Tunnel%5E_Survey%20Ar.pdf

4- حساب تحركات المنشئات (40 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Structure%5E_Monitoring%20Ar.pdf

فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة من بحوث (باللغة الانجليزية) الدكتور محمود سالم عبد الجليل الذي يعمل حاليا بقسم الجيوماتكس بجامعة كيب تاون بجنوب أفريقيا. د. محمود مصري الاصل وحاصل علي درجتي الماجستير و الدكتوراه في الجيوماتكس من كندا ، وقام سيادته مشكورا بارسال هذه النسخ لنشرها في المنتدي ليستفيد منها طلاب الدراسات العليا كما وعدنا سيادته بارسال نسخة من رسالتي الماجستير و الدكتوراه وباقي بحوثه أيضا فجزاه الله عنا كل خير:



Normal mode detection and splitting after Sumatra–Andaman earthquake, Journal of Geodynamics, 2010
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Normal%20Mode%20Paper.pdf

Frequency-dependent atmospheric pressure admittance of superconducting gravimeter records using least squares response method, Journal of Physics of the Earth and Planetary Interiors, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Pressure%20Admittance.pdf

Least-squares self-coherency analysis of superconducting gravimeter records in search for the Slichter triplet, Journal of Physics of the Earth and Planetary Interiors, 2007
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Slichter%20Mode%201.pdf

Least squares self-coherence for sub-nGal signal detection in the superconducting gravimeter records, Journal of Geodynamics, 2009
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Slichter%20Mode%202.pdf

​
نسخة من رسالة الدكتوراه للدكتور محمود سالم عبد الجليل والتي حصل عليها من جامعة يورك الكندية في عام 2009م وعنوان الرسالة:

SUPERCONDUCTING GRAVIMETRY AND EARTH DYNAMICS

الرسالة بالانجليزية في 180 صفحة و حجم الملف 9.5 ميجا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/PHD%5E_MahmoudSalemAbdEl-Gelil%202009.pdf

فجزاه الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفين فيديو يشرحان كيفية ايجاد أقصر مسار أو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين من خلال جزء تحليل الشبكات Network Analyst في برنامج Arc GIS :

الملف الاول (35 ميجا) لايجاد أقصر طريق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%201.wmv

الملف الثاني (26 ميجا) لحل مشاكل الشبكة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%202.wmv

لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ثلاثة ملفات فيديو لشرح برنامج المحاكاه simulator الخاص بجهاز المحطة الشاملة (التوتال استاشن) موديل ليكا 1200:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%201.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%202.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%203.flv

ملف باللغة العربية للمهندس / أحمد عبد الخالق لشرح هذا الموديل من التوتال استاشن:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%20TPS1200%20Arabic%20manual.pdf

ملحوظة: برنامج المحاكاه ذاته موجود في المكتبة مسبقا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف باللغة العربية مكون من 110 صفحة بعنوان:
دراسة تقييم كفاءة الخدمات التعليمية بالمملكة العربية السعودية و مدينة مكة المكرمة و حي الشوقية و الكعكية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
الملف من اعداد الطالبين: علاء عبد الرزاق قاري و عبد الهادي محمد القرني من طلاب شعبة التقنيات الجغرافية بجامعة ام القري و تحت اشراف د. جمعة داود

رابط الملف من موقع 4shared: 

http://www.4shared.com/document/xSAMt-vB/GIS_Analysis_of_Schools_in_Mak.html

رابط الملف من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Analysis%20of%20Schools%20in%20Makkah%202011.pdf


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة
كل سنة وانت بخير والمسلمين عامة في احسن الاحوال
لو سمحت يا دكتور طلب مني بمشروع بالسعودية تنزيل الرفع المساحي علي مخططات فضائية (gis)
ومخططات جوية (اتوكاد) لو سمحت يا دكتور معرفة كيفية تنزيل الرفوعات علي مخططات فضائية (gis) 
وكذلك لو انا عايز افهم (gis) من اين ابدا وماذا اقرا بالترتيب لاجادة تعليم arc gis
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 نوفمبر 2011)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة
> كل سنة وانت بخير والمسلمين عامة في احسن الاحوال
> لو سمحت يا دكتور طلب مني بمشروع بالسعودية تنزيل الرفع المساحي علي مخططات فضائية (gis)
> ومخططات جوية (اتوكاد) لو سمحت يا دكتور معرفة كيفية تنزيل الرفوعات علي مخططات فضائية (gis)
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

لتعلم GIS أقترح:
1- قراءة الجانب النظري عنها ، وبالمكتبة عدد كبير من الكتب سواء بالعربية أو الانجليزية عن أساسيات هذه التقنية ومن أهمهم كتاب د. وسام الدين محمد وأيضا مقرري الكليات النقنية والمعاهد الفنية في السعودية. وكل هذه الكتب يمكن تحميلها من المكتبة مباشرة.
2- تعلم أساسيات الجانب العملي لتشغيل برنامج Arc GIS (وهو أشهر برامج GIS) وبالمكتبة مجموعة كبيرة من ملفات الفيديو التعليمية لهذا البرنامج وكلها يمكن تحميلها مباشرة

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن توقيع رفع مساحي علي صور فضائية:
1- ان لم تكن الصورة الفضائية محددة المرجع فتبدأ بتحديد مرجعها الجغرافي datum لها باستخدام أمر Defin Projection 
2- يجب أن يكون الرفع المساحي له احداثيات و مرجع محدد (وليس صفر مخصوص) أي اما احداثيات جغرافية أو احداثيات UTM 
3- نحدد المرجع أيضا لملف الرفع المساحي ثم نفتحه في Arc Map فيقع مباشرة علي الصورة الفضائية
4- أما ملفات الاوتوكاد فيمكن فتحها مباشرة في Arc Map بشرط أن يكون المرجع الجغرافي لها محدد

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع​


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة
ممكن يا دكتور خريطة تفصيلية للملكة مبينا عليها حدود المناطق في السعودية اكون شاكر لسيادتك
ولو مش متوفرة عندك ممكن احصل عليها من اين


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 ديسمبر 2011)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة
> ممكن يا دكتور خريطة تفصيلية للملكة مبينا عليها حدود المناطق في السعودية اكون شاكر لسيادتك
> ولو مش متوفرة عندك ممكن احصل عليها من اين


 
وعليكم السلام
توجد خريطة رقمية حديثة للمملكة أنتجتها ادارة المساحة العسكرية في عام 1431 (2009) لكن حجمها كبير - حوالي 80 ميجا - وتستطيع طلبها من الجهات الحكومية مثل ادارة المساحة العسكرية أو المساحة الجيولوجية أو أي أمانه.


----------



## الجوهرجي (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير عنا وعن العالم اجمع


----------



## د جمعة داود (31 يوليو 2012)

*كتاب أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الحمد لله العليم القدير الذي وهبني علما ووفقني في حياتي ، والصلاة والسلام علي معلم الأمم و خير البرية محمد بن عبد الله عليه الصلاة و السلام. 

أدعو و أبتهل إلي مولاي و خالقي عز و جل أن يتقبل مني هذا العمل لوجهه الكريم فما أردت إلا إرضاؤه تعالي وتحقيقا لقول رسوله الكريم أن عمل ابن ادم ينقطع بعد موته إلا من ثلاث أحدهم: علم ينتفع به. 

أردت أن أقدم عملا باللغة العربية عن *المبادئ والمفاهيم الأساسية لفرع الهندسة المساحية المتعلق بالمساحة الجيوديسية وتقنية الجي بي أس* بما يناسب طلاب المرحلة الجامعية ، كان الدافع الرئيسي للعمل الحالي هو حاجة الكثير من الطلاب بل والخريجين أيضا ممن يعملون بتقنية الجي بي أس لفهم أسس ومبادئ علم الجيوديسيا الذي يعد أساس استخدام هذه التقنية. 

يتناول الكتاب (في 10 فصول و 5 ملاحق) موضوعات: الجيوديسيا ، شكل الأرض، المراجع و نظم الاحداثيات، جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية، الجاذبية الأرضية، الجيويد، شبكات المثلثات، نظرية ضبط الأرصاد بمجموع أقل المربعات، بالاضافة لفصل عملي عن اجراء حسابات الجي بي أس.

روابط تحميل الكتاب (14 ميجا):

موقع أكاديميا:

http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books/1832073/_Geodetic_Syrveys_and_GPS_in_ARABIChttp://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books/1832073/_Geodetic_Syrveys_and_GPS_in_ARABIC__

موقع جامعة أم القري:
http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Geodesy_GPS_2012.pdfhttp://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Geodesy_GPS_2012.pdf

المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&id=259CB4F889EAEB3!2755https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&id=259CB4F889EAEB3!2755

موقع 4shared:
http://www.4shared.com/office/xS5_04Q0/Dawod_Geodesy_GPS_2012.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/office/xS5_04Q0/Dawod_Geodesy_GPS_2012.html

لا تنسونا من دعائك بظاهر الغيب


----------



## saadson (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا دكتور على ما قدمته من علم وكتب واستشارات فى مجال المساحة
ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير للامة


----------



## khleel numan (15 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (24 مارس 2013)

تسلم يا دكتور جمعه انا من اليمن اشكرك من أعماقي عني وعن زملائي في كلية الهندسة جامعة صنعاء


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 يونيو 2013)

*كتب خرائط بالعربي*

مجموعة من كتب الخرائط باللغة العربية موجودين في عدة مواقع علي الانترنت وتم رفعهم للمكتبة كرابط دائم في المجلد:

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&id=259CB4F889EAEB3!2880 

أما الكتب فتشمل الاتي:

 الخرائط الكنتورية: تفسيرها و قطاعاتها:

 https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#!/view.aspx?cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&resid=259CB4F889EAEB3!2881&app=WordPdf 

الخرائط الجغرافية:

 https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#!/view.aspx?cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&resid=259CB4F889EAEB3!2882&app=WordPdf 

الخرائط الجغرافية: تصميم و قراءة و تفسير:

 https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#!/view.aspx?cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&resid=259CB4F889EAEB3!2883&app=WordPdf 

الجغرافيا العملية و مبادئ الخرائط:

 https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#!/view.aspx?cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&resid=259CB4F889EAEB3!2884&app=WordPdf 

المساحة و الخرائط: دراسة في الطرق المساحية و أساليب التمثيل الكارتوجرافي:

 https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#!/view.aspx?cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&resid=259CB4F889EAEB3!2885&app=WordPdf


خرائط التوزيعات البشرية: أسس و تطبيقات:

 https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#!/view.aspx?cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&resid=259CB4F889EAEB3!2886&app=WordPdf


----------



## هام (11 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## عباس ربيع (22 فبراير 2014)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله...ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ... امين


----------



## shem (17 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذ جمعة يعطيك العافية ,, لكن لماذ ترفع الملفات على مواقع تحتاج لفتح حسابات فيها ؟؟؟ بوركتم ارجو رفع الملفات على روابط للتحميل المباشر مادامت لنشر العلم والمعرفة .. زادنا الله واياكم من نافع العلوم واحسنا ابتغاء مرضاته ..امين


----------



## Al-Ashmori (2 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
دكتور جمعه. واجهتني مشكله في برنامج الايكا جيو اوفيس.
انا اشتغل بجهاز جي بي اس نوع سوكيا جي ار اكس 1 قمت برفع البيانات المطلوبه وتحويلها الى صيغى رينكس باستخدام برنامج سبكترم سيرفاي اوفيس ثم قمت بفتح النقاط المحوله باستخدام برنامج الايكا جيو اوفيس واجد رساله تبين ان البرنامج لم يتعرف على نوع الانتنه. وعندما قمت بتشييك الانتنه من البرنامج وجدت معلومات الانتنه فارغه وعاملها البرنامج Sokkia GRX1 unknown. حاولت تعديل معلومات الانتنه ولكن دون فايده. قمت بعملية معالجة ووجدت عدم اتصال النقاط ببعضها لعمل شبكه. لذا

1- ماهو سبب عدم تعرف البرنامج لنوع الانتنه وماهو الحل برايك؟.
2- هل هناك طريقه نحصل فيها على ملفات انواع الانتنه ونستطيع ادخالها للبرنامج لتعرف عليها خصوصا عندما نتعامل بمعلومات رينكس مرفوعه ضمن اجهزه اخرى غير اللايكا كما في حالتي. نرجو توضيح الخطوات وكيفيه الحصول على الملفات لبيانات الانتنه.؟
2- هل عدم اتصال النقاط يعود بسبب الانتنه ام هناك سبب اخر؟


وشكرا


----------



## En.Survey (9 مارس 2015)

وفقكم الله ....


----------



## kotee (16 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
جميع الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجو الافاده عن كيفية فتح الروابط
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد علقم (12 يونيو 2017)

مرحبا الكتب الرقمية لا استطيع فتحها لماذا


----------



## husyen (11 يونيو 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشكور يا دكتور جمعة على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير 
عندما محاولتي لفتح اي رابط يفتح لي الانتقال الى الملف الى الملف نقل الى one drive هناك لا أجد شي الرجال التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (15 يناير 2021)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه مشرفو هذا القسم مشكورين علي المجهود الجبار الذي قمتم به

لكن ومع العلم ان العنوان مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية بس للاسف الروابط كلها التي حاولتها لا تعمل

ارجو من الاخوه مراجعة الروابط ووضع روابط لا تتغير بالزمن كما هو الحال الان

فيجب ان تكون مكتبة حقيقة ليستفيد منها كل طالب علم


خالص شكري وتقديري



وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## Eng.zeky (16 يناير 2021)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه مشرفو هذا القسم مشكورين علي المجهود الجبار الذي قمتم به

لكن ومع العلم ان العنوان مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية بس للاسف الروابط كلها التي حاولتها لا تعمل

ارجو من الاخوه مراجعة الروابط ووضع روابط لا تتغير بالزمن كما هو الحال الان

فيجب ان تكون مكتبة حقيقة ليستفيد منها كل طالب علم


وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

